# November 2013 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 30th November 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
MrsT4973 , IVF , 1st Nov , 
Hayleybelle , IVF , 2nd Nov , 
bridget2jones , IVF , 2nd Nov , 
One_day_maybe , ICSI , 3rd Nov , 
Amalia123 , ICSI , 4th Nov , 
Haydan , IUI , 5th Nov , 
axj73 , IVF , 5th Nov , 
Melissa_B , FET , 5th Nov , 
Sparkle_ , , 6th Nov , 
[email protected]@h , IVF , 6th Nov , 
Francesmac , ICSI , 7th Nov , 
Millie70 , , 8th Nov , 
Kerrie_1975 , DE IVF , 8th Nov , 
koala1 , ICSI , 9th Nov , 
Tatty84 , , 10th Nov , 
Xxktxxx , ICSI , 10th Nov , 
Deblovescats , IVF , 10th Nov , 
Daisy32 , ICSI , 18th Nov , 
BeckyA , IUI , 19th Nov , 
Notgivingup , FET , 19th Nov , 
Hannahsauntie , ICSI , 21st Nov , 
Jessnharlie , FET , 22nd Nov , 
love_awaits , IVF , 22nd Nov , 
Kcornfield , IVF , 24th Nov , 
MCD84 , IVF , 25th Nov , 
Nuttynat1982 , IVF , 27th Nov , 
Tink_r , FET , 27th Nov , 
Madamecissy , AI , 29th Nov , 
Altai , ICSI , 29th Nov , 
Sam 274 , ICSI , 30th Nov , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know Sharry ​


----------



## eidmom

Hi, I am a newbie here.  I had my ET yesterday (one 7-cell day 3 and one 2-cell day 2) and OTD on Nov 1.


----------



## hayleybelle

Hi, I had x1 5 day blast transferred on 19th October, OTD 2/11/13.  Feeling nervous, excited and impatient! Xxx


----------



## Thursdayschild

Hello Sharry & the November waiters (waitresses, surely). 
May I join you? I just got back home after a 2 x 5-day blast transfer so I'm beginning the 2ww... My fingers, toes, eyes and teeth are all crossed. It's only now that I'm thinking about the likelihoods of getting 0, 1 or 2 babies out of this procedure ...! My official blood-test date would be 31st oct if I go into the clinic, but urine test would be 2 Nov if i just DIY POAS. Wow, it's exciting and daunting. Good luck to everyone. xx


----------



## MrsT4983

Hi ladies,

Am resting with my feet up after my first 5 day blast single embryo transfer. OTD is 1st November, day before my hubby's birthday! Am keeping my fingers crossed for the best present ever, although after a mc at 6-7 weeks this time last year I'll still be nervous! 

Here we go on the next round of this crazy roller coaster!! 

xxx


----------



## one_day_maybe

Hi ladies, can I join you?

I had 2 x day 5 early blasts transferred today. Lets hope we can keep each other sane over the next 2 weeks.

*Sharry, can you please add me. I had ICSI and my OTD is 3/11/13. Many thanks*


----------



## eidmom

Hello fellow 2wwers, what vitamins are you taking now? I was not taking any but last night I bought Pregnacare Plus and took a pair last night.


----------



## one_day_maybe

Hi, I'm just taking Boots' own pre-conception vitamin (mainly for the folic acud).  Been taking a few other things in the run up to treatment but have stopped them all except that one xx


----------



## hayleybelle

Hi I'm taking seven seas multivitamin for conception and beyond, been taking it for a few months now.  Anyone  getting any symptoms? I'm 3dp5dt and feeling nothing, not even the odd twinge! Tmi alert! I'm getting a slight watery clear discharge though   these two weeks are gonna slowly drive me   I think! Anyone thinking about testing any earlier? Xxx


----------



## eidmom

I am 2dpt3dt/2dt and I am also not feeling anything unusual. But I am trying not to worry as much as I can. I will have my hormone blood test monitoring on thursday.


----------



## Thursdayschild

Hi. I'm not feeling anything other than the same pinching on my right ovary that is always there. I think it's just squished, as I feel quite bunged up which must just increase the pressure in your abdomen... Isn't it too early to feel anything yet? When's our implantation window? As for vits, I was taking pregnacare conception off and on (so slack I often forget it) and this time around I was taking coQ10 and Royal Jelly caps pre-EC but haven't taken any for about a week. Last night, to celebrate ET, I took some folic acid, B vits, Omega 3 and a probiotic. I'm trying to eat as well as possible but I'm sooooo hungry. I'm not sure if it's the steroids or the progesterone or just me, but I just want to eat handfuls of bacon and platefuls of steak, washed down with a panful of boiled green veg...  Is anyone else this hungry? I think the key is to have healthy ish snacks (eg oatcakes are brill) with you at all times so you don't keep getting caught in a mad hunger and resorting to salty crisps/choc bars all the time.


----------



## eidmom

I think if we are not doing anything all that we can think of is food   Hope I can still control my self because I am already overweight by now.


----------



## LURCAN

hi can i please join in my OTD is the 1st nov  im on my 6th DPT feeling very nervous but also , this will be my 6th and last attempt ,i dont know about you ladies but im looking for all these signs to let me know PG. do we imagine them or are they really there i dare to believe its all good,my boobs  are sore and im cramping,not alot but enough to make me think maybe things are good,i never had cramps before


----------



## TootsMcToot

Hey Ladies, 

We are on attempt number 2.  So far I'm not feeling much in the way of symptoms, one or two twinges in my lower abdomen.  It was the same as last time except for my boobs, they were very sore but I'm not sure was that the meds, I'm on Estrofem, Duphaston and Luteina, last time I didn't have the estrofem but I don't know if I had had estrogen in another form.  I was injecting Gonal F and I had the trigger shot too, this time it was a FET so no need for either.  

I'm not getting sucked into it this time because it hurt so much to lose the last time.  I'm probably going to go mad before next Friday but so far I'm keeping it up.  My partner is already starting to crumble, it's only 3 days since the transfer!!


----------



## bridge2jones

Morning PUPO ladies,

Can I join you? I had 2 day 5 blastocysts transferred in Spain on Saturday 19th, DE cycle - so am 4 days post transfer today. OTD for us is Saturday 2nd Nov.

I will definetely not be testing early this cycle unless there is a really valid reason - only because in our last DE cycle, I got a BFP 2 days before OTD and was on cloud 9 for 2 days, celebrating with hubby after 4 years of TTC a sibling for our 5 year old son. Just 2 days later, we were left devastated when our clinics test was negative - we had a chemical pg and it was probably the most awful, cruelest twist we've been through in our 2 years and 5 rounds of IVF, I couldn't face that hurt again of the fall back down to earth, it was awful. 

Bizarrely our test date coincides with the day I'm hosting an infertility awareness coffee morning for some friends that I'd organised weeks ago - lets hope that karma will do its magic and give me a BFP in return for some fundraising!! 

I really dithered over joining this thread as in my last cycle, I got a bit obsessed with it and took others disappointment really to heart and caused myself more stress than necessary - so am going to try and exercise some control over my geeing this time and not be on here every single second - time will tell!!! 

Good luck and baby dust to us all xxxx


----------



## Loopylouey

Hi ladies. Thought I would join in. Nice to see some familiar faces. Hayleybelle and onedaymaybe. .  AFM I am 5dp2dt, with one little embie on board.  The only viable one, but hopefully the one that makes it.  I am going stir crazy.  I too am really hungry, but I am diabetic and have to be extra extra careful. .  I had really bad bloating and gas for 3-4 days post transfer but today not too bad.  Otherwise just feeling tired and twinges in lower abdomen.  Unfortunately I don't  think we can read into any symptoms, as much as I want to.  Hoping you lovely ladies manage to stay sane.

Sharry, could you please add me.  ICSI, EC 16/10/13. ET 18/10/13.  OTD 1st nov.

Thanks


----------



## MrsT4983

Lurcan - I'm confused, how can you be 6 days post transfer yesterday and not be testing until the 1st nov? I'm two days post transfer and I'm testing on the 1st nov too! Not wishing to sound rude, but are you sure you've got your test date right? Would be horrible to find out you could have tested earlier! lol

No symptoms for me, bit of cramping this morning and a pretty constant headache but that's it at the mo.  

xx


----------



## one_day_maybe

I'm completely guessing here but if Lurcan had a day 2 transfer then she would be 6dp2dt, so the embryo is 8 days old and you are 2dp5dt, so your embryo is 7 days old so in theory you would expect your otd's to be a day apart but different clinics have different amounts of time following EC that they will ask you to wait before testing.  I'm 2 days past a 5 day transfer and my otd isn't until 3rd Nov. Obviously I could be totally wrong but it is one possibility. 

xx


----------



## Sparkle_

Hi Sharry can you add me too! 

My first icsi cycle! ET was this morning and OTD is 6th nov!! 

Fingers & toes crossed for me & everyone!!! 

Xxx


----------



## bridge2jones

Testing periods are entirely done to the individual clinics - I'm with a Spanish clinic and can't test til 14 days after a 5 day embryo transfer, seems longer than lots of others but I'm good with that after our chemical pg last time. If I hadn't have been so impatient and tested 2 days early with a super sensitive test stick, I wouldn't have put myself and hubby thru a horrible cruel few days. 

Just trust your clinics advice and instructions and resist as much as you can from testing too early

Xxxx


----------



## Amalia123

Hello ladies.

I hope I can join in.

*Sharry* can you add me to the front page plz. I had *ICSI / IVF (50:50)* and my *OTD is 4 Nov.*

I had 2 embryos transferred back, and one is fertilised through ICSI and the other through IVF. 
I am feeling very excited and relaxed  

As for *vitamins*, I take pregnacare preconception vitamins and extra folic acid. 
And as for *symptoms*, I have the odd twitch in my uterus area and I feel really 'full'.

Just a tip for those of us who have constipation due to progesteron, I have found some Yoga positions which are really helpful and they are safe in pregnancy. They have helped me enormously, especially the last pose as I sit down for 2-5 min and my intestine starts rumbling. Here is the link: 




 to all

/links


----------



## LURCAN

hi ladies yes im very sure i have my dates correct as i have it written down on my sheet,which was wrote by the nurse...i have been through this 6 times and sadly have a pretty good idea what is happening,im with a different clinc this time and they have been very different in their approach to my treatment which is very refreshing as im treated like a human ,i questioned the date as well and i was warned not to even think of doing a early test as i could get a false reading and i think that would be a lot harder to deal with. thanks for your support and advice  and to you all.xx


----------



## MrsT4983

I didn't realise there was so much difference in the advice on testing days. Learn something new everyday! I've been told to test on day 11 post transfer. 

I know what you mean about testing early bridge2jones, it's so hard to wait but those few days (or weeks in our case) of elation can ultimately be heartbreaking. Fingers crossed for everyone this time.

Amalia - I asked the nurse about taking a separate frolic acid tablet on top of a general multivitamin that I was taking (that contained frolic acid) and she advised me to have one or the other as you can have too much FA apparently.

xx


----------



## LURCAN

mrs t4983 i just wish the hospitals could have the same guidelines it might make it less stressful for the people actually going through the treatment. my last hospital told me to test 1 or 2 days early if i wanted to as it was going to fall on christmas eve and they thought it would be a lovely present,sadly it didnt happen. the hospital im with now has told me not to be tempted to test early even 1 or 2days so its very easy to get confused .xx good luck to all ladies in waiting its a very emotional time and im having a tough day as im starting to feel like i do when my period is starting  trying to be postive buts its really tough.xx


----------



## hayleybelle

*lurcan* me too  feel all irritable towards my DH which is usually pms related. Just had a good chat with my mum tho which raised my spirits slightly. This is gonna be a long 10 days! Xxx


----------



## LURCAN

hayleybelle been chatting with my DH but i cant shake this feeling that its just a little blip and nothing actually comes. tried to listen to my 2ww cd and relax but i just   all the way through it.but im going to get my positive vibes back wishing you all the luck in the world and i  you like all the other ladies on here get the dream we so rightly deserve


----------



## eidmom

I came from the clinic today for estradiol and progesterone check. what are your levels? I don't have my results yet till this afternoon. 

But they told me my betahcg test will be on monday! Isn't it too soon? I asked so many times but they said they really do Beta test 8 days post transfer.


----------



## bridge2jones

Blood tests can identify HcG levels much quicker and more accurately than wee sticks - by 8 days post transfer, there will be at least some evidence of HcG in your blood if all has gone well, I guess.

Good luck! 
Xx


----------



## eidmom

Oh I see, thank you so much  bridge2jones. I hope all goes well.


----------



## eidmom

MrsT4983 said:


> Amalia - I asked the nurse about taking a separate frolic acid tablet on top of a general multivitamin that I was taking (that contained frolic acid) and she advised me to have one or the other as you can have too much FA apparently.
> 
> xx


I am also not sure if there is such too much or overdosage of folic acid. I am also thinking for a few days now if I should take a separate folic acid on top of pregnacare plus.


----------



## bridge2jones

Wouldn't it be nice if all the  paid experts would give us the same advice?! I was prescribed high dose folic acid to take with the rest of my drugs - so 5mg tablets each day. The pharmacy who sent out the prescription told me not to take a multivitamin alongside the folic acid because too much wasn't good - but then when I checked this out with my American Consultant in Spain, she said there is no such thing as too much folic acid - arghh!!! Not sure how we are supposed to know who to listen to - on this occasion, it was the clinic, that's what we pay so much money for I guess!! 

Xx


----------



## Amalia123

Hi Ladies. 

My Clinic advised me to take extra folic acid (5 mg) tablets as well as pregnacare preconception tablets, as recent studies have shown that women with a BMI over 26 need to take extra folic acid. My BMI is 28. The clinic gave me letter for my gp and so thats how I got the extra folic acid prescribed. 

Hope this helps!

And tbh I am not so much worried about the 2ww, as I am working which distracts me. And work is sending me to NewCastle on Friday (200 miles away from home) and they are paying for a hotel, so DH and I will be going together (cuz there is no way he is letting me go alone in this state   ) and making the best of it!


----------



## eidmom

I am getting out of my sanity now. The clinic called just now to let me know the results of blood test earlier which she said is normal. But when I asked for the figures it was lower compared to the results at the day of transfer.

Estradiol - at ET (849.60) ; now (845)
Progesterone - at ET (45.94) ; now (33)


----------



## one_day_maybe

eidmom, sorry can't help.  I haven't had any blood tests since day 5 or 6 of stimms.  Do you know if there is a specific reason they are testing you or is it just your clinics normal protocol?  If the nurse said they are within the normal range then I really would try not to worry too much xx


----------



## eidmom

Thank you one_day_maybe.  Yes, it is the clinics prorocol. Yes, I am trying my best not to worry much as she said it is within normal, but I cannot help myself to search everywhere.

She said I should re-checked the levels again after four day including Beta HCG.


----------



## Amalia123

*Eidmom * Sorry, I can't help you with that either. I am on extra oestrogen and progesterone and they only took a blood sample 2 days before EC before I started the patches. I was told to continue the hormones but no blood test done since.

I would advise you not to worry over numbers. Keep calm and relaxed. Positive thoughts


----------



## Haydan

Hi Ladies! would like to join you in this thread - had insemination on Tuesday 22nd but it feels like a life time ago this time round for some reason!

*Sharry can you add me please - OTD = 5th November!*

this is my third cycle of IUI before we go on to try IVF so really hoping it works! 
my lovely body has reacted different during each cycle so i have no idea whats going on down there! 

ive never been tempted to test early as even when we were TTC naturally (ah the good old days before we realised we had IF issues) i made myself wait till my AF was a week late before i tested. im very strict with myself! 

sending all you PUPO ladies lots of  for lots of BFPs!


----------



## eidmom

Thank you too Amalia. I know we need to relax but it is just so difficult to not to worry.


----------



## Amalia123

Welcome Hayden! 

Sending you alot of positive vibes too!  

Eidmom, yes it is hard and I find yoga and meditation useful for me to relax. Also I have weekly sessions of acupuncture which help relax me alot. 
Find ways to occupy your mind with other (positive) things. 2 weeks will fly by!!


----------



## Loopylouey

Hi Ladies

I have been really silly. I am 6dp2dt, and just felt pregnant....so I POAS.... I know, kinda stupid.... BUT, there is a very faint line.... using first response and not FMI.....

Now, I don't know what is worse! The wondering whether the trigger shot is still in my system, whether it is just a chemical pregnancy.... or whether the complete not knowing anything was better.

your thoughts welcomed... haven't even told DH yet... he will not be best amused as I promised the earliest I would do this was Sunday (i.e. at 9dp2dt).... My OTD is not till next Friday 1st November..

*Sharry, please do add me OTD 1st november*


----------



## one_day_maybe

Loopylouey, ah honey don't worry, the wait is driving us all mad, I'm sure most of us will probably test earlier than we're supposed to.

If I'm dead honest, its probably too early to be hcg from a pregnancy and is much more likely to be the trigger, it stays in your system for up to 14 days.  They embryo will only just be implanting about now and HCG will start being released once thats complete xxx


----------



## Loopylouey

I know, you are probably right... and I probably just feel pregnant due to the progesterone... But, you never know.  Stupidly, this will now get expensive for me, as I will just have to test every day to a) see whether the line goes in the next couple of day (and was therefore trigger), or whether it stays.... and gets stronger ? x


----------



## Loopylouey

do you think if the line starts to get stronger that would be a good sign?


----------



## eidmom

We have the same dates loopylouey. I also started on Oct 4 and my OTD is Nov 1.


Please do add me also to the list Sharry.


----------



## MrsT4983

Loopylouey - you'll do more harm than good if you test every day as you'll be agonising over the results one way or another and cause yourself more stress that you and your little one could do without. xx Try and hold off for a few days, even though it's hard, as it will be more accurate and less stressful you.

xx


----------



## Loopylouey

*Onedaymaybe* and *mrsT*, I am afraid to say you are right. No line this morning with Mrning pee. . What an idiot. to any other ladies thinking of testing so early. don't do it. Definitely more heartache than good. Because of it all and some major family stress I had yesterday, forgetting to do my progesterone last night and I got very very cold day before yesterday I have now convinced myself I've ruined it. Which logically I know is rubbish. But still feeling rather negative today. Oh and a good friend came round yesterday and told me she is 7 weeks PG.

Eidmom, hope you re managing to be more sensible than me. X


----------



## axj73

Hi ladies, thought I'd join this thread. Am a newbie and on dreaded 2ww. Am 3dp3dt (I hope that's correct - I had my ET on Tuesday with a day 3 embryo). Trying to convince myself that no symptoms doesn't mean going to get BFN on 5 November (test day). I really hope there will be fireworks for all the right reasons . Had banned myself from google and was really good for 2 days (think it was the adrenalin) but am weakening now. At work so that helps a bit and filling my weekend so I don't dwell too much. Anyway, just wanted say hi and wish everyone all the best with their 2ww too.


----------



## Millie70

Hello ladies can I join you? I have just had 2 embies put back this morning 1 was 3 cells and 1 was 4 cells. 

Sharry can you add me to the list OTD 8 November. 

Feeling excited and nervous about it all now, all the way through this process I had thought my clinic would only transfer a single embryo but now have two little ones inside! 

Lots of luck to everyone   x


----------



## bridge2jones

Welcome to the new ladies, hopefully we will all be up on the front page soon so we can keep an eye on when all of us are testing. 

Can't believe it's a week tomorrow since our 2 blastocysts were transferred - according to one of the other threads on here, they have hopefully implanted now and HcG soon starts to be released. This is the bit I dread, week 2, because I start to panic if I have no symptoms, especially when I know the pg hormone should be in my system if its worked. 

I've a bit of a cold and cough and every time I sneeze or cough, my tummy cramps like a stitch kind of pain - sensation. Apart for that and the on and off AF pains that ladies seen to get whether they get a BFP or BFN, I've no other symptoms yet. Going to be a long 7 days getting to our test date of 2nd nov, that'll be 14 days after a 5-day transfer!!! 

Try to have a relaxing fun weekend everyone - I have my sons 5th birthday party tomorrow so that should keep me out of mischief for a while! Xxxx


----------



## MrsT4983

Sorry you're feeling down loopylouey, sending you a big virtual hug. xx I don't know what to say to try and relieve the torture/stress you're going through because I know that notihng other than symptoms or a BFP will change your mind. Please, please try not to test for a day or two - for the sake of your own physical and mental health. xx

Hi to axj and Millie.   Axj - my symptoms only started yesterday at the end of day 3 post transfer and that was only mildly sore boobs (although they are bigger and more sore today). Try not to fret, it'll happen xx

Hope you have a lovely time tomorrow b2j - it's a nice distraction.  

xx

PS - you might have to pm sharry to get on the front page. That's what I did anyway.


----------



## LURCAN

hi bridge2jones im a newbie so im still trying to get the hang of this page,im on the 2ww my testing date is 1st nov. been having period symptoms for the past few days and constantly wanting to go to the toilet..i know alot of that is just checking,if i can get to monday without any problems that will be a big mile stone for me. enjoy your weekend and enjoy your sons birthday. fingers crossed for you i think all the ladies on 2ww need a big hug.xx  and some special


----------



## TootsMcToot

Hi Ladies, 

The waiting around is hard indeed, seemed easier the first time round.. it will be a week tomorrow since we had our two embies transferred.  It's gonna be a long 6 days..   

I had the morning from hell yesterday.. driving on the motorway, smashed straight into the back of the car in front of me..  I was obviously driving too close and then the fact I didn't even find the brakes.. my car could be a write off!! All I could think of though was the two wee embies I have on board.. I know the crash can't have an affect so early on but its just made me want them to be safe all the more.  

Symptom wise.. they only thing I have is mild cramping/twinges and my skin is in bits.. but the eating crap probably hasn't helped that cause!

Sorry for the offload.. baby dust to all


----------



## carrie r

Hi,

I had two frozen blastocysts transferred today, test on 12/11!

Maybe second time lucky for me. (Failed first time in August) !


Good luck all you lovely ladies.   

XXXX Carrie


----------



## MrsT4983

Bloody hell toots - are you ok?? Was that the crash on the M57? Hope you're ok, keep an eye out or any shock symptoms.

Welcome on board Carrie.  

xx


----------



## one_day_maybe

Morning ladies, how are we all today? Yesterday I was really down at my lack of symptoms etc.  Last night (4dp5dt) I got a really sharp pain very low uterus that lasted about 30 seconds, then again about 45 minutes later then in the middle of the night I was woken by a really strong af like cramp. The sharp pain I felt was exactly the same as I had at 5dp3dt in my last cycle and I'm convinced it was implantation that time. I'm trying not to get too excited as I know that just because it tried to implant this time (if that's even what it was) then that doesn't mean it was successful or will stick around but at least it has given me some hope back when I had all but lost it yesterday xxx


----------



## Haydan

*Sharry can you add me please - tx IUI, OTD 5th Nov

Thanks*

Ah this 2ww it's a brand new form of torture the world inflicts on us! I think it's because this is my last IUI cycle that it seems harder. I know I can try IVF next year if it doesn't work but I just really want it to work now so I don't have to keep going through this.
Symptoms I'm having are AF like pains in my uterus and lots if bloating! Ah so attractive! Lol!

Toots - hope you're ok after your accident


----------



## Amalia123

Hi Ladies! 

Hope everyone is well. This 2ww is definitely an emotional rollercoster ride. Was tearful today for no specific reason! My DH gave me a hug and felt better after my cry. 

I am currently 6dp3dt and can anyone give an indication of when implantation would occur? I do experience some cramping and had a little bit of pink discharge on tissue when wiping (sorry if TMI). Could it be implantation bleeding? 

Hugs to all !


----------



## TootsMcToot

Afternoon ladies, 

I've been in bed most of the day... Smothered with a cold now.. Think its from standing out in the cold Thursday morning.  I had the accident in Ireland MrsT. 

I'm fine though, bruised ego more so!!

Still cramping a bit, but on the upside, I could go on a trampoline with no bra on and my boobs would be just fine!!


----------



## bridge2jones

Hi ladies

Hope your Saturday is going well - and quickly!! 

Toots - sorry to hear about your prang, surprised ive not had one too this week with my mind constantly on belly watch!! Pleased you're ok xx I completely empathise with the cold, I've got my 2nd one in less than 2 months. Think the drugs are to blame the time as I'm taking Prednisolone, a steroid which dampens the immune system so seem to be picking up everything - the tickly cough is the worst, hold my tum every time I cough hoping I'm not juggling the poor embies around!! I'm the same as you with the booby thing, am almost desperate for them to get sore as always been first symptom with all my natural pgs years ago - even asked hubby to punch them both while I was asleep to stop me fretting but strangely enough, he declined!! We had our transfer on the same day, and both had 2 5 day embies transferred so lets hope it's good news all round! Half way there xx

Amalia - if you go on the main front page for ladies in waiting, there is a thread near the top dedicated to exactly your question, it tell you day by day what is happening to your embryo after a 3 or 5 day transfer, I find it useful to look at and picture what's going on inside!! 

AF type pains, bloating, pulling sensations, stabbing pain, all of it seems very common on here in the 2ww. My lower belly has been 'heavy' last couple of days and crampy now and then. I'm also getting headaches but that could be the drugs. Have also felt bit sick today but again, could easily be drugs or my brain willing me to get symptoms and then imagining them!! 

My sons bowling party went well today and it was nice to get home and watch a film togehter this afternoon, feel too tired for anything else!! 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone,  baby dust and hugs xxxx


----------



## bridge2jones

Sorry Lurcan, meant to say thank u for your wishes for my sons birthday, good fun thanks!! 

Amalia - just checked, the thread is called 'what happens after embryo transfer' - happy reading xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Sorry! - it's 'what happens to an embryo'. 3rd time lucky!! Xx


----------



## carrie r

Day one done! 
It's going to be a long long wait! Xx


----------



## Amalia123

Thank you for that *bridge2jones*, that helps a lot!


----------



## Melissa-B

Hi ladies,
I had my first FET yesterday 5dayblast & single embryo, I've had cramping, headache & really tired but don't know whether its just in my head? 5th nov I'm doing a hpt! It's going to drag & drive myself insane!


----------



## LAinDubai

Hi ladies, 

I am due to go to clinic tomorrow for first beta test, I have run out of patience and used a hpt and got a bfn. Has anyone else done this the day before their blood test and gone on to have a bfp?


----------



## Loopylouey

Hi ladies. I just had to share. I PoAS this morning at 9dp2dt and there is a good strength pink second line.  .  I am taking this one to be my bfp as has got darker over the last few days.  Feeling very happy right now.  Time for a few days with the family at centerparcs.  No water slides for me though.  Love and hugs to you all. I'll confirm with Friday OTD, but for now just going to enjoy. X


----------



## bridge2jones

Congratulations Loopy, you're a lucky lady! Enjoy this time and have a wonderful time with your family, what an amazing start to your holiday! 

I'm not as brave as you unfortunately, I'm 8 days post a 5 day transfer and am fairly sure that if this has worked,I'd get a BFP by now but I just can't go thru the heartache of testing early like I did last time. I guess I'm also scared that I don't seem to have any symptoms yet when I think I should so am treating ignorance as bliss for now - umm, maybe not quite bliss but its not over yet and can stay PUPO for now!! 

Loopy has started us all off to a great Sunday, hope you all have a good one xxxx


----------



## TootsMcToot

Congrats LoopyLouey!! Enjoy your weekend!!

I'm sticking on your train Bridge2jones.... I'll wait til OTD. Like you, I've no symptoms at all.. Just mild cramping, that's it!


----------



## Loopylouey

Thanks bridge and Toots.  I wish you both the very best when you do test.  And for all the ladies out there with only a few follicles, please remember I had 3 follicles of decent size. 3 eggs, 2 mature and only 1 fertilised and this little one appears to have made it. X


----------



## eidmom

Congratulations LoopyLouey!

I also have a few follicles, 5 seen from the scan but only 2 seemed growing, 4 were retrieved (but 2 was small)... only one fertilized on day 1, another one fertilized on day 2.

I am getting excited but also afraid now. I will have my first beta tomorrow (OTD is Nov 1), but since I am back to office, I will go to the laboratory after office hours tom. Lots of prayers that it will be a BFP.


----------



## MrsT4983

Thanks also for the info b2j - I'll definitely check out that thread as well but suspect it will make me even more crazy knowing what's going on in there! 

Amalia - was it you that posted the yoga link? Meant to say thanks for that too, it was good. Will check out more of her videos if things progress positively. 

Toots - same situation with the boobs, rock hard and sore. And almost constantly pointy nipples!!  

I'm 6dp5dt today but definitely not testing before otd on the 1st - couldn't face getting my hopes up if it's a chem pregnancy. After miscarrying at 6.5 weeks this time last year I'll not be sure until that bubba is in my arms!  

On an unrelated note, just found this emoticon and think we all need a good belly laugh like this!     

xx


----------



## Sparkle_

Hey ladies  

What symptoms, if any, are you all getting? I'm 4dp5dt and getting af cramps, had a headache most of yesterday, Friday night I woke up at 3am boiling hot, took me ages to get back to sleep. Slightly sore nipples. Anyone else getting these symptoms? 

Good look to everyone!! 

My OTD is Wednesday 6th nov, but might test the Sunday before, (3rdnov) as I'm in work on the Wednesday 

Xx


----------



## Millie70

Congrats Loopylouey! 

MelissaB like you I have had headache and felt tired since the transfer but I think it is from the progesterone as it started the day before transfer.  Haven't done much yesterday and have slept really well so feel quite back to normal today. Back at work tomorrow for a week and then following week off with test at the end. Hoping I can hold out until then! X


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hi All

Can I throw a question out there. I am due to have my collection at 09.10 tomorrow morning. Had scan on Friday and had 11 follicles.
If im lucky enough to get some fertilised do I go blasts if I can, or have them put back at 3d.
This is my 3rd attempt at ivf and have done both before. My gut is saying 3 day transfer.
What did you all base your decisions on?


----------



## axj73

This 2ww is really torture isn't it? Still no symptoms other than sore boobs and I think that's just the progesterone. Am now 6dp3dt. Mild cramping seems to have stopped too and now got stupid head cold which is v annoying. Have read the what happens to an embryo thingy so am hoping it may still be trying to implant and today is day 9 post technical ovulation. Anyway wishing everyone positive thoughts during this torturous time 

ETA I had 7 follicles, 5 eggs, 4 were usable, 3 fertilised. Had 2 embies transferred at 3 days (hoping at least one will be successful), 3rd egg went to day 5 blastocyst and clinic has frozen it for me. Hopefully I won't need it though.


----------



## eidmom

Hi CharlieClarke, 

I may not be of much help as having only a few eggs and only two fertilized, I had no choice but to have a 3dt.

I believed the 5dt is only allowed for those who have a good number of good quality fertilized eggs.

Good luck on your egg collection tomorrow!


----------



## hayleybelle

Wow this post is getting exciting  congrats *loupylou* enjoy ur break away
I'm 8dp5dt and woke up yesterday with very sore lumpy boobies and feeling a bit warmer than usual. This 2ww is killing me but I'm determined to last until OTD xxx


----------



## one_day_maybe

Congrats loopy, enjoy this time xx

Symptoms wise, not much here. Very sore (.)(.) but that is definitely the progesterone. Had a few sharp pains at 4dp5dt and now just having the odd af like cramp, am now 6do5dt and my OTD isn't until next Sunday 18dp5dt but think imight test on Wednesday xx


----------



## bridge2jones

I don't even have the sore boobs, and I'm 8 days post 5 day transfer, keep prodding them in the hope it might change soon as this has always been the first and definite sign that I've been pg. I've felt a little bit nauseous over the weekend but half convinced myself its just my brain playing tricks on me. Other than that, it's just the AF type pains and dull heaviness / ache in my lower belly. It's so cruel not knowing whether these are related to a pg, an AF coming or just the drugs - arghhh !! 

I promised myself I'd geek on here a lot less this time as I drove myself a bit mad last time - but having an iPad in the living room makes it so easy to check far too often! At least I can say now that I will know one way or the other by the end of this week. 

Re - the question about when you'll have transfer, before I moved to a clinic abroad, the UK clinics policy was that you had to have at least 4 eggs fertilise and start to divide well before they'd consider going to blastocyst at 5 days. Some clinics seem to regularly do 2 day transfers, and some prefer 3 day - I've heard that there is no difference in success rates at all between 2 and 3 day transfers. Last cycle, our donor gave us 6 eggs but only 3 were mature. They all fertilised but because there were less than 4 to start with, we had a 2 day transfer. 

There is a good argument that going to vlast isn't always a good thing - that having the embryos back in you earlier is better because it's where they are meant to be. Going to blast is a massive gamble, we were very lucky that ours paid off - we started with 8 fertilised eggs and still had 6 good quality blastocysts on day 5 - but we were told this was quite rare and could easily have ended up with only enough for the transfer, at best. Usually 75% of embryos are lost apparently between day 1 and 5 so you don't a massive risk. You have to do whatever feels right for you xxx


----------



## LURCAN

hi ladies just wanted to say hello and wish everyone luck on this never ending 2ww.this weekend is a biggie for me if i get to monday without any problems it will be another little hurdle over.i have no symptoms now other than running to the toilet all the time which is driving my DH crazy. very very sore head the past 2 days probably all the stress and worry.good luck everyone i hope i make it to 1st nov.xxxx


----------



## TootsMcToot

Evening ladies, 

Not long to go now eh.. no change in symptoms really.. My clinic (Poland-Invimed) have me on Estrofem 2mg, Duphaston 10mg and Luteina 50mg, three times daily.  I'm wondering with my head cold and all, could they be contributing to my nagging headache.  Still have the AF aches/heaviness.  

I'm 8 days post 5 day transfer too, it seems different this time around, probably because it was different. Last time was after the full blown lot, Gonal F, trigger shot, egg stimulation etc.  This time it was just Estrofem from Day 2 and then on Day 12 , I added the Duphaston and Luteina to the daily diet.  

I think having my accident and head cold have thrown me a bit, of course I'm wondering has the FET worked but I can't help but feel overwhelmed over Thursday's events.  My DP has been an angel, I'm very lucky to have him.  

I should point out, last time everyone knew what we were doing and the outcome straight away, and then to tell them all I'd miscarried, it was so hard.  I couldn't go through that again, so publicly. 

So this time I've only told one pal, my family don't even know I was away.  My pal is away this weekend herself, feeling kinda lost. My DP has tried to get me to carry on as normal because he doesn't believe in skulking around, he asked me to go to the pub with him, I love the pub on a Sunday but I just couldn't face it today.  I'm hoping I wake up in better form tomorrow, bank holiday Monday here.  

Sorry for the post, all over the place I know.


----------



## borderbound

Hi all, 

Round two of IVF for us after first one didn't work and after several failed IUI's.... 

Did my first injection tonight, first scan on 1st, praying that this is it for us. 

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## axj73

STuck at home due to weather and trying to be positive. Boobs not as sore as they were. Still a bit tender but last week they were quite painful. Now I can't really feel anything unless I squeeze them - ha ha. Still got a week to go before I can test. Maybe I'll have a little listen to Zita West while I wait for the trains to start running again


----------



## bridge2jones

Lurcan - hang on in there, another milestone reached and there's a few of us in the home stretch this week now - we can be strong and not test, we can, we can, we can!!!!!! 

Toots - I so feel your pain! Like you, my symptoms don't seem to be coming. I've also had a cold so that's been a bit miserable, am still snotty and headachey. I don't recognise any of your drug names - are you on some special drugs for certain reasons? I'm on the normal progynova oestrogen 6mg per day, utrogestan progesterone pessaries morning and night, Prednisolone steroids 10mg and 1 aspirin a day. Bit worried my progesterone may not be high enough as my boobs aren't sensitive at all and they always have been - maybe I'm just creating something else to worry about!! 

Dont apologise for your post, better to get out how you feel and thats what this board is for! It's all very well being told to carry on as normal, stay busy etc but no one knows how we feel! We were supposed to have gone to a Halloween party Saturday night but I can't tell you how relieved I was when it was cancelled the night before!! Do what feels right for you - and remember, we are nearly there!!

Here's to a new week of great news ladies - baby dust to us all xxxxx


----------



## LURCAN

hi b2j getting this far was great but sadly      it looks like my wait is over,head all over the place really thought this was it. left work in floods of tears and that has been me pretty much since.really no point trying to stay postitive now as sadly i have been here so many times before and this is my last.thank you for your support and i wish you all the prayers and luck in the world .xxx


----------



## bridge2jones

Oh no Lurcan, what happened? Have you tested early or are you bleeding? Tell us what's happened and maybe we can help  
Xxx


----------



## LURCAN

b2j i held of from testing but i have started to bleed    and i just know that is the end for me and my little baby.xx


----------



## carrie r

darling lurcan! Sending you lots of love.


----------



## bridge2jones

There's nothing I can say to make you feel any better Lurcan - women have got through bleeds on gone on to have good outcomes but you know your own body and if you've been here before, I'm not going to placate you by saying it will all be fine. Just know that us girls are here for you if there's anything we can say or do
Take care of yourself sweetie xxxx


----------



## LURCAN

b2j and carrie r thank you for your kindness     and     to you all.xxxxx


----------



## one_day_maybe

Aw Lurcan, I wish there was something that I could say to make you feel better but just know that we're all thinking of you xxx


----------



## LURCAN

thank you so much one-day-maybe  will keep you all in my prayers.xxxx


----------



## TootsMcToot

Aw Lurcan, I'm so sorry to hear your news, heartbreaking.  I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better. I am thinking of you.   

B2J, thank you for your kind message, feeling a bit better today, had an afternoon nap, seems to have helped me.  Back to work tomorrow, I hope my journey there is safe.  As for my drugs, the estrofem is oestrogen, and the other two are progesterone, as far as I know I'm not on anything different to what my doctor (Poland) would prescribe to anyone else, the stocks they had in their chemist!! My GP here knew of all three brand names, I have been able to get them in my own chemist.  

I've had a really strong feeling of AF today, very heavy and I'm even on knicker-watch..


----------



## LURCAN

thank you TootsMcToot i will have my fingers crossed for you wishing you lots of luck and love on this difficult journey.xxxx


----------



## bridge2jones

It's not over yet Toots - I'm hoping that heavy feeling is just a heavy lining with embies settling in for the winter! We have to work together to stay positive. I'm on knicker watch too, with a history of mc's, I can't help it - left going to the loo so long earlier, I nearly wet myself by time I plucked up courage to go!! 

We are newly another day down xxxx


----------



## TootsMcToot

Indeed not yet my friend.. I'm staying positive..  Those little embies better be snuggling up nice and cosy!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hi Girls please can i join you. I have three embryos on board 1dp/2dt and i am already going out of my mind! This will be my 7th 2ww! Never gets any easier!!!

Sharry please could you add me to the list OTD 8/11/13. DE IVF

xx


----------



## TootsMcToot

Hi Kerrie, 

Welcome, my goodness seven times... this is only my second.. how have you done it?


----------



## Kerrie_1975

thank you toots, hope your ok after your car accident, that sounded quite scary! Yes 7 times, this web site is a god send, this site and the support of friends and family. But still every time i do it i still think oh geez here we go again! Such a mind field! 

Millie - i see you test the same day as me! We can be 2ww buddies lol. I am using donor eggs too! How are you feeling? I am feeling constantly tired and headaches and bloated! the progesterone has alot to answer for! I am sure it is too early for it to not be progesterone, as i am expecting implantation to be in 2/3 days time. 

Lurcan - i have just read your post, i am so sorry you have started to bleed.  sending you a huge hug! I have known women on this 2ww forum to bleed and still get a bfp try not to give up all hope yet. when is your otd? 

xxx


----------



## eidmom

Sorry to read your sad news Lucran. I pray that we both have the strength to move on.

I've got my first beta results late last night and it made me crying the whole night.  I want to be strong but I just can't control how I am. I am flooding with tears again while typing this.

Yesterday was my 8dpt of 3dt and 2dt, the beta result was < 2.  I have not heard from the clinic yet as I got the results straight from lab.

DH wants me to continue the medicines until at least few more days and trying to help me to hold on for a little more hopes.


----------



## bridge2jones

Hi Eidmom - I'm really sorry to hear u so upset. I think continuing with your drugs is a good idea - your clinic test early in my opinion. I had 2 five day blastocysts transferred the same day as your transfer, and my official transfer day isn't until this Saturday, another 5 days away - so you've been told to test a week earlier with younger embryos - so I don't see that it has to be over for you yet. 

I know how awful it is and I'm sending big hugs - try to hang on if you can and talk to your clinic to see what they advise soon as they're open 

Take care xx 

Insomnia has finally struck in week 2, was inevitable I guess, especially for someone who sleeps badly at the best of times!! Least I've finally got to see the British Bake Off final 2 weeks after I found out who won!!! 

Resisting testing is getting harder now - I'm 10 days post a 5 day transfer now and know perfectly well that a test result now would be a true one - but I'm weighing up what I'd actually gain from testing 5 days earlier than OTD - and it's not worth the stress and heartache of either a bfn that could change or a BFP that could also change as I painfully experienced last cycle. I've waited til now, just have to hang on. 

Still no pg symptoms other than nausea since Saturday so who know?! 

Happy Tuesday everyone, could be a long day for me with little sleep and a 5 year old jumping bean! Xxx


----------



## Millie70

hi Kerrie yes I had my transfer on friday so looks like we are the same. I feel tired also and have had a headache but think that is the progesterone. last night though I woke up at 1am with awful cramping and now wondering if it would be too early to be implantation? 

hang on in there everyone, it's not over until you test on OTD x x


----------



## Katie15685

Hi everyone. It's been awhile since I posted on here so I hope it's ok. I has day 3 frozen embie put back on the 24th oct. So I am currently in my 2ww. The clinic have told me to wait until 4th Nov before I test. I really want to do test now but don't know what I would do if it was negative. I am on cygclogest 400mg twice a day so they give me lots of false signs. This is our last chance as we have decided not to do it again because of the complications in the fresh cycle last time. So I guess my question is .. Is it too early to know ?? Xxx


----------



## francesmac

Hi ladies, in the interests of keeping myself sane, would it be ok if I joined you!? Today I am 5dp3dt, I have two precious embies onboard and like most of you here, I am driving myself loopy with obsessing what is going on in there. After reading what happens each day with an embryo after transfer, I can't help thinking that by now, it has either stuck or it hasn't. Either way, what's done is done, just wish we didn't have to wait so bloody long to find out! 

Hi Katie15685; looks like we had ET on the same day? My OTD is not till 7th Nov. Did you have a 3 day or 5 day transfer? From all that I have read, it would seem that it would be pointless to test anything before the embryos are at least 11 days old, and even then you would have to use a pretty sensitive test. So if you had 5dt then that would be tomorrow and 3dt would be on 1st Nov. This is when hCG levels are detectable in the blood stream but they are different for different people so they may not be large enough yet to be detected by a hpt. 

With all this in mind and listening to the heart wrenching stories of those who have tested early and got bfn, I hope that I can wait and safe myself any extra agony. If it doesn't work, it doesn't work, no need making a **** outcome worse  

That said, I shall try to stay positive. Sorry about that little rant, especially when I'm new to the thread! Good luck to everyone who has tests pending this week. Get us started on a good foot!


----------



## one_day_maybe

Morning ladies, well I gave in and tested yesterday with a First Response at 7dp5dt and got a BFP!!!  I can't believe it and just praying it sticks this time. If I can get past Thursday, the day I started bleeding last time then I'll be slightly less neurotic..maybe!  Just to add to my stress, I did another test this morning with fmu expecting it to be slightly darker than yesterdays which was 3rd pee of the day (without drinking, I have a freaky bladder!) but if anything it is ever so slightly lighter.  I have googled this for the last hour or so and there are lots of similar stories from ladies using a First Response and it was fine and to be honest, last time it was a few days before my line got darker so I'm going to try and not become obessesed with poas and will try and hold out until tomorrow now lol.  Either way, we're not going to tell our families until otd on Sunday.

Anyways, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## francesmac

one_day_maybe; great news!! Wishing you a tentative   and good luck for tomorrow's test. I'm sure that line will keep getting darker. All the best!


----------



## one_day_maybe

thanks francesmac, have done another test...just to check and got a much better line than the one earlier and its very similar to yesterdays so am starting to relax...slightly!


----------



## bridge2jones

What are you like one-day?! And I thought I was impatient!! Congratulations, really pleased its paid off for you, you must be really chuffed - try not to bankrupt yourself now buying out your towns testing kits!! xxxx


----------



## Sparkle_

One_day_maybe .... Congratulations!! That's great news  

Good luck for everyone else 

Xx


----------



## axj73

Hi everyone, bad day for me too. Had to work from home as had ridiculous bout of uncontrollable crying on walk to station. Promptly turned round and came back home. Really struggling and trying to be positive. Am 8dp3dt both embies were 8 cells. Still hoping at least one has stuck. Official test day is next Tuesday. Guess I could test at the weekend as that would be more than 14 days after trigger. Absolutely no symptoms for me apart from the fluctuating emotion and that is most likely the progesterone. Boobs seem to get less sore as each day goes by. Got a stupid cold and niggling cough now too. Trying not to cough as don't want to dislodge anything, if that's even possible. This 2ww is so hard. From reading this thread it's actually nice to know am not alone. Sending positive vibes to everyone. xx


----------



## hayleybelle

Hi girls I've been very naughty and caved in, 10dp5dt and it's a   Very happy xxx


----------



## one_day_maybe

haleybelle


----------



## Melissa-B

Hayleybelle congratulations!!   I wish you all the best with your pregnancy! 
Can I just ask you if you got any symptoms during your 2ww? & I can't believe how early you did a test & got a positive result! That's just fab! 

I'm due to do hpt a week today but if I get through a week without doing one I will be very surprised haha! I'm so inpatient it's untrue! X


----------



## hayleybelle

Hi Melissa, no real symptoms except slight sore boobies and a few spots! Some of the girls here tested at 7 days and got they're positive, surprised it lasted till today xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Congratulations Hayley, by comparison to some of the lucky ladies on here, you tested late!! 

I'm the same as you, 10dp5dt transfer, was doing ok but I've lost all my PMA today. The only symptom I had was nausea, since Saturday, but I'm sure it's reduced today. Boobs feel no different and although I've had heaviness in lower belly, it's now more like AF twinges. Hubby rang to talk to me about sometihng completely different an hour ago and poor man ended up trying to stop me crying down the phone!! 

This is definetely my lowest day so far. Guess not sleeping last night didnt help as I'm exhausted today and just can't be bothered to do anything. 

Really hope I can continue the run of good news on here soon, if I don't go mad first!! Xxx


----------



## Katie15685

Hi Francesmac, 
I had a 3dt. My last one. I did thaw both but unfortunately one didn't make it. I have so far managed to avoid buying any tests. As I know I won't be able to hold back. I thought the same as you too. It should have buried its way in by now. This 2ww is a killer. I tested about 4 times on my last cycle hoping it would change to bfp but it never happened. I do keep trying to be positive. But it's harder this time round as I know how felt at the end of the last one. (Having a bad day today) xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Congratulations Hayley and one day maybe, wonderful news!!!   


Everyone else stay away from those pee sticks, it really is not worth the stress, stay strong and wait until you otd. I tested early on my last cycle then turned myself inside out with worry for 4 days until my otd. Keep strong girls xxxxx


axj73    Know how your feeling this 2ww is horrible xx


Welome Frances and katie to the 2ww madness lol xx


----------



## one_day_maybe

Melissa-B I got a bfp yesterday at 7dp5dt and the only real symptoms I've had were, sore boobs although they aren't as sore this week as they were last week and I'm pretty sure its mostly to do with the progesterone pessaries anyways.  On Friday night at 4dp5dt I had some very sharp stabbing pains in my low uterus which I'm convinced was implantation and since then the occasional af type cramp but I mean like one a day.  Oh and extreme tiredeness since Friday, every time I leave the house I get a fit of yawning and just sitting here thinking about yawning has made me start again   x


----------



## axj73

Thanks for the virtual hug Kerrie1975. Feeling better now. Felt really tired today but think that's just because I cried my eyes out for most of the morning and my eyes were dry . 

Big congrats to all who got their BFPs. So happy for you.

Sharry please could you add me to the front page OTD 5 November?

Here's hoping for a better day tomorrow. Xx


----------



## tatty84

Hi ladies,

Can I please join you? I had 2 blasts transferred today a 5aa and a 4ba. Although not really sure what that all means.

The clinic said implantation should occur in the next 24hours which seems really quick, anyone else been told this?

*Sharry please can you add me, I test on the 10th nov*


----------



## one_day_maybe

Tatt84, implantation will occur at different times for different ladies but as a rough guide it should start to attach to the uterus 2 days after a 5 day transfer and can take a good few days to be fully implanted, for some ladies this can take a bit longer xx


----------



## Holly74

Hi ladies can I join you? I've left it late as my OTD is 1 November.  I'm not tempted to test early as I want to stay in the PUPO bubble as long as possible! No symptoms as far as I can tell, other than a  strange twinge low down in my left sid, a fee times over the last few days. One embie on board, 2 last time and BFN, so am really hoping it's our turn this time. Prob loud last try so I really hope so!

Hope everyone out there are is ok today.


----------



## mrsgreeny

Hi I had my first iui today and I've been told not to test till the 15th eek! 

We've had loads of issues getting to this point, so it feels like a major achievement. We are struggling with the fine line between trying to be positive and getting too hopeful incase everything gets dashed... Only going slightly demented...;-)
Love Sal


----------



## Cutiesbug77

Hey ladies,

I'm on complete rest orders from DH, and i still feel really good and relaxed like i have done right through treatment, my embryo was day 3 transfer grade 2 8 cell and now I'm 5day post transfer, is it normal to feel no symptoms at all? or does it mean maybe the ivf has failed?

This is our 1st try at ivf and I've never been pregnant before, so no idea how it would make me feel. I just know when i had the injections even though i was on a high dose i had no symptoms but when i did the trigger shot that made me feel quiet ill.

Any advice ladies would be much appreciated.

xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Welcome new ladies! 

Apologies for my wobble earlier but guess I was always going to have one eventually, 10 days post transfer isn't bad before that happened!?! 

There is absolutely a fine line between being positive and pessimistic / realistic but now being on ICSI no 5, I'm learning that swaying to the positive side is definetely the right way to be - telling yourself it won't or even probably won't happen, is almost setting yourself up to fail and makes for a thoroughly miserable 2 weeks from day 1. Days go faster when positive - and ultimately, I think we'd all be just as disappointed if it didnt work, whether we'd been positive or negative about it! Just my opinion.......

Off to my cousins for 2 days tomorrow, hoping she can keep me saner than I've managed myself this week so far! Can't believe that by test day on Saturday, we will be 14dp5dt - but I've got a houseful of women for an infertility awareness coffee morning - and hubby is at Twickenham - so think we are going to wait even longer, tl the Sunday - torture!!!!!!!!!!!!

Someone knock me out now xxxxx


----------



## Eggplant

Everyone is different I didn't have any symptoms apart from a bit of dizziness when I got up. I wanted symptoms as a sign   and was reading that everyone else seemed to have sore boobs etc I just think you never know until you POAS - enjoy your respite I didn't get spoilt   and good luck


----------



## Kate_London

Hello Sharry (and everyone!).

May I join the gang please? I had ET, with 2 (1 x good blastocyst, 1 x compacting) put back in last Friday morning (25th October) and OTD set for November 7th. I am A BUNDLE OF NERVOUSNESS. Symptoms are backpain thus far, but this feels so much like AF pending. The Husband is SO over the progesterone shots, and it's only day 5...fortunately having junk in my trunk is paying off!


----------



## one_day_maybe

Hey Hun, it's great that your nice and relaxed it's the best way to be to maximise your chances if success. At 5dt3dt your embie would only just be implanting so you wouldn't have any pregnancy symptoms yet. Just enjoy feeling good for as long as it lasts   xx


----------



## Cutiesbug77

Thank you ladies for your replies  , I'm normally very active i think thats why this is the hardest part. DH has been brilliant bless him  .

Lets hope its good news in 8 days time xx


----------



## TootsMcToot

Welcome ladies, baby dust to all!!

I'm in good form, however, I'm mentally preparing myself for a negative on Friday. Although my boobs are getting a little tender, and the cramps are still there, there is still nothing to suggest that it didn't work this time. Think I'm just preparing myself for a softer fall. 

Seriously though, I'm defo in a more relaxed place now. I went for a walk with my pal last night, we had a good chat. Aired a few of my woes. She's defo a keeper, I'd be lost without her.

Anyway, no doubt I'll be back on later. The biggest problem I have right now is to get out of this cosy bed and go to work.. An hour's drive up the motorway in a one litre corsa.. Oh my!! 

Ooh and I'll find out the fate of my poor car today.. I think she's off to scrap heaven.. :-(


----------



## bridge2jones

Oi Toots, less of the negativity!! I had my really bad day yesterday, proper meltdown crying down phone at poor hubby and being thoroughly miserable all day - just like you, it was because my boobs aren't sore at all and I just didnt feel like it had worked - but, as hubby reminded me this morning, all our bodies are unique and right now, we have absolutely no evidence whatsoever so suggest it hasn't worked!! Would you really be less upset on Friday if you tried to tell yourself it hadn't worked now? 2 days might go quicker and easier if you just let yourself believe that you have as good a chance as anyone is this scary lottery.

I don't know what to do, my OTD is Saturday but hubby is up early for rugby and I'm running this infertility awareness coffee morning - so Saturday testing not possible - Friday or Sunday?!!! 

Hang on in there ladies - another morning means another day has been ticked off the worlds longest 2 weeks!! 

Packing for 2 days at my cousins now, happy Wednesday everyone xxx


----------



## rory2011

Anyone know how long hcg shots stay in system? I had 4 x 2000 hcg shots saw well as trigger shot. My last hcg shot was Thursday. Just wondering if they would show up on poas still? 

Test day not till end of week. 
Thanks


----------



## Xxktxxx

Hi guys, hope it ok for me to join in! Currently on my 2ww test date Nov 10th. Trying to keep calm and not let my head run away with me. This is mine and my husbands 1st cycle after trying for 3 years after a awful MC. I'm not sure of all the abbreviations and stuff and to be honest all the technical terms baffle me. I had my egg transfer yesterday which went without a problem with 2 little embryos being put but in on the 4th day which I've been told is quite unusual to do. Apparently it's either day 3 or day 5.has anyone else heard of this. I've been reading up and apparently eating pineapple core helps with implantation. I'm feeling pretty lonely in all this as my friends who do know all have kids and I don't know it just feels different. I had 7 eggs collected and 5 fertilised but I had none to freeze.  I'm have acupuncture which I would recommend to everyone! I'd love to have people to share this with and also to educate me on the process as I am trying to be realistic that this is gonna be a very long journey. Much love to you all and all the best xxx


----------



## Sarahak236

Hi
I'm new here as well, still not sure of abbreviations too! Had 2 5d blasts transferred on Saturday 26th so the clinic said I should test just POAS on Monday 4th, which is 14 days from when they took the eggs. No blood test or anything, is that right. The clinic isn't great on info so I spend most of my time a bit confused? The waiting is killing me, I took a week off work as everyone said I should take it easy but I reckon this is even worse, and daytime tv is terrible!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Welcome all the new girls!xxx


Kathyt - Welcome, its all a mind field, but on here we are all in the same boat and support each other the best we can. 4 days is good, they must of been strong enough to go an extra day for observation. Day 5 is when the embryo becomes a blastocyst, but they are better to be back in your body as soon as they can. I only had a two day transfer and wish i could of have a day 3/4/5 as they could of picked out the best selection. But My little boy was only a 2 day transfer so i do not think it really matters how many days really at the end of the day. 


I had an endoscratch this time which i am told helps, it is meant to inflame the uterus sending more blood there to heal it which is mean to help. but we shall see, i am keeping everything crossed! 


Rory - i believe it can stay in the system 5-7 days

Sarah - i am told to test 14 days from egg collection too, but only with a blood test, and a HPT if i do not want a blood test 2 days later. But every clinic is different, i have found a HPT works 14 days after egg collection too as i always test the morning of my blood test.
Well keep positive everyone, sending you all some fairy dust!   


xxxxx


----------



## one_day_maybe

*rory2011* I've read that as a rough guide hcg leaves your system at 1000iui a day and that the trigger will be out of your system by day 14 but not sure if you've had extra injections.

*Xxkathytxx* Welcome and sorry to hear you're feeling lonely but each of us here knows how you feel so you can always come here when you need a friend. Transfers and usually day 2,3 or 5 but a day 4 is not unheard of. Your clinic will have done it for a good reason so please try not to worry, I know thats easier said than done x

*Sarahak236* Welcome to FF. My last clinic did a blood test as well as poas but the one we're with this time just ask you to poas at home and phone in with the results and I think lots of others do to. I know what you mean about the wait, longest 2 weeks ever lol x

afm, poas stick line got much darker this morning and I've made it past the point where I started bleeding last time despite bfp so am starting to feel a bit more relaxed, not that I'll properly relax for at least, oh about 8 months lol xx


----------



## axj73

Hello to everyone & welcome to all the newbies, I had really bad yesterday. Feeling more positive today. Told myself that everyone different and some women don't know they're pregnant for weeks. Still having wobbles about being at work as don't want to start crying in front of everyone! Doing OK at the moment though. Sending lots of positive thoughts to you all. xx


----------



## Millie70

hello to everyone    no more symptoms for me apart from cramping at the same time Monday and Tuesday in the middle of the night, am wondering if this could have been implantation but having had transfer on day 2 this would have been day 5 and 6 am assuming 2 embryos would implant at different times. I have been told to test 16 days after EC and am taking a urine sample to the hospital for them to test but no blood tests.  Would it definitely show up by that day? I've read so many stories of people not getting positive tests until later.  this week is certainly dragging!! 9 more days to OTD x


----------



## mrsgreeny

Hi girls

Can I be added to the list please? IUI 29 oct menopur and pregnl test date 15t Nov

Has anyone here had iui? Not really sure what's happening! I've put the 2ww out of my head for quiet a while, it's taken a while to get back here as my area had stopped IVF funding so we'd given up, but it's back! We talked the do into trying som iui cycles as I stimulate really well, too well first cycle for the iui. 
I didn't get as far as the pregnl jab last month so not sure if how I feel is down to it or what, I know it's too early for it to be anything else in my head!

Hope everyone is managing a nice relaxing evening! I'm off out to college in a few minutes, so that should keep my mind of it for a couple of hours!

Love Sal


----------



## Holly74

Hi ladies, I'm so glad I joined this thread. Good to know there's others out there in similar position to me! I had my worst day of my 2ww today after feeling a bit sorry for myself last night. DH has a close family member very seriously ill so that is understandably priority and we are moving house in two weeks, so things are a little stressful to say the least.

Finding it hard to stay positive for Friday, but trying my best as need to try to hang on to that little bit of hope as long as I can!


----------



## MrsT4983

Wow, this thread's starting to get busy! Hi to all the new ladies - I'm afraid I don't know the answers to most of your questions unfortunately but didn't want to ignore you.

I've been holding out fine so far, wasn't bothered about testing early, but realised today that I only have enough meds to last me until Saturday (otd Friday) and I'm going to London on Friday morning. Phoned hospital and they've told me to test tomorrow (10dp5dt) instead so d-day is now in 12 hours!!! Am absolutely cracking myself, I don't know how I'll cope if it's a negative, have stupidly got my hopes up. I was a bit shocked they said to test early as I'm nervous about a false positive but they must think it's ok. Here goes nothing.......  

xx


----------



## carrie r

MrsT4983!!!!   eeeeeek! Good luck for the morning! Xxxxxx


----------



## bridge2jones

Hi all

Holly and axj - I think yesterday must have been one of those days as all of us commented today how tough it was!! Thankfully I think we are all a bit brighter today, the days certainly go quicker when I'm not so miserable!! 

There seems to be so much variance in how long til test days. A couple of us have really long ones, 14 days after blastocyst transfers - but I've seen some women with 2-3 days transfers testing after 10-12 days. We have to trust the clinics as they're the xperts. There's also much variance on how to test - my clinic is just poas but loads ask for HcG levels on blood tests. In some ways, I'd like a blod tests just to know if my levels are ok - maybe I'll ask my GP for one if poas goes well. 

Nearly end of week everyone!!! Xxxx

Good luck from me too MrsT xx


----------



## TootsMcToot

Welcome to the newbies too.. Sisters in arms here!!

I'm feeling good today.. Not long to go til OTD. A little anxious but I'm remaining realistic.

Finally heard about my car, insurance comp deeming it a write off, my poor car, I really hurt her!!!

Not sure how the last week would have went if I didn't have the accident.. It certainly took my mind off the obvious!!

My symptoms are now as follows: slightly tender boobs, headaches not so bad now, exhausted, my skin is in bits, my tummy feels warm, cramping and tmi alert, some milky discharge.. Don't recall this before my usual AF.

Good luck with anyone testing early tomorrow!!

Hey B2J.. Did you decide on tomorrow or Sunday?


----------



## Katie15685

I hope everyone's doing ok. I am now 8dp3dt and in a slightly better mood than yesterday. (Yesterday was not a good day) Is anyone experiencing bloating??. My tummy is huge today also had a few niggling cramps on and off along with my breasts still being tender. Are these good signs ??  I can't really remember last time as I shut out how I felt as it didn't work xxx. I welcome any advise. Poas is on Monday xx


----------



## TootsMcToot

I'm in shock!!! We couldn't resist this morning!! POAS  !!!

After all that's happened and the way I've been feeling or not as the case maybe.. Cannot believe it worked!! Now we gotta keep fingers and toes crossed our little bean(s) stick!!

Katie, anything is possible now, this time around for me is different to last, easier said than done but try to amuse yourself with a good book, a thriller with the time of year that's in it!!

I hope things work out for you!!!


Happy Halloween Everyone!!


----------



## Katie15685

Congratulations  TootMcToot. That's great news.  😃


----------



## one_day_maybe

Great news Toots, a great start to the day for us all xxx


----------



## jsk77

Hi, I thought I would say hello. 
I am in my 2 week wait after ICSI. I had 18 eggs retrieved on 25/10/13 and 14 fertiliesd. All went on to form embryos and almost half formed blastocysts of various grades. Yesterday I went to have one grade 4AA blastocyst transferred and one frozen for possible future use. I am so excited, nervous, anxious all rolled into one. I think I am going to burst by the time it is my OTT on 11th November.   
Best of luck to everyone who is in their 2 week wait!


----------



## Millie70

Congrats toots!! Amazing news. 

Am really worried today as had red blood when I wiped this morning. Am 5 days past 2 day transfer.  I thought the drugs would hold off period am on progesterone and progynova. Got to go to work today but won't be able to concentrate.

Hugs to everyone x


----------



## bridge2jones

You monkey Toots!!! - huge congratulations, and well done for nearly getting to OTD!! This is great news, hope I can replicate it too  

Millie - your red blood sounds like implantation bleed to me, fingers crossed!! 

Well, think, as mad as we are, we are going to hold off poas until Sunday - I will be 15dp5dt - at least I will know its a true result by then if nothing else!! So unless I get home tomorrow and me and hubby crack under the pressure, Sunday it is. Just worried that if did it tomorrow, it would be afternoon wee and not morning as staying with cousin 2 hours from home til tomorrow. In general scheme of things, what's one more day? - umm, will remind myself of that quote when I'm pulling my hair out on Saturday!!!!!

Toots has certainly got us off to a good start today, hopefully well have more good news from MrsT soon

Xxxx


----------



## MrsT4983

Absolutely devastated, negative test this morning.   Still got sore boobs and no sign on any bleeding so was convinced it would be positive. This **** is so hard to deal with. 

Congrats toots.

xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Oh mrsT, I'm really sorry, this whole IVF roller coaster can be so cruel. Do what u have to do to get thru the next few days and be kind to yourself. Take care


----------



## one_day_maybe

Ah MrsT so sorry for your news. This is a cruel outcome to such a torturous process. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Sunny12

hello all1

can I join you ladies?

I feel bad constantly posting about my mentalness during 2ww on the cycle thread when people are still stimming etc, seems unfair to them somehow!

This is my 3rd round of ICSI, this time everything was better than the last two (got more eggs, got to blast etc etc) so I was v positive but now I am just pretrified about OTD on Sunday. We have spent all our money on getting here and if it has not worked I just can't imagine what will come nexr!!!

*MrsT* -


----------



## TootsMcToot

MrsT, I'm so sorry to hear that.. Please God you'll get through this.   

Hi Sunny, welcome.. I know it's hard to sit tight, hang on in there!!


----------



## Amalia123

Ladies, 

I am happy for all the BFP and sending     for the BFN. 

It's a stressful time and I am trying to stay in my PUPO bubble for as long as I can. 

   to all !!


----------



## tatty84

Morning ladies.

Hope you are all doing well. I'm 2 days into the 2ww an trying not to think too much about it which is hard when you have to eat like you are indeed pregnant.

Is anyone else on the gestone injection? I'm finding that they are rather painful and have a stingy, tingling sensation in the area for a time afterwards. Also nearly fainted during last nights. Has anyone else ha any side effects??

Good luck to all

Xx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Morning Tatty,

have you tried numbing the area first? thats what I do. I grab a bag of peas hold em on the area for about 30 secs then inject and put the peas back for a further 30 secs. <touches wood> I have had no bruising or stingy effects. I hope that helps a little xx

Huge massive    to BFN's

Massive Congrats to all BFP's  

HAGD LADIES stay   xx


----------



## tatty84

Thank you baby meerkat I shall try that tonight

Xx


----------



## Cutiesbug77

Congratulations to the ladies who got BFP and lots of hugs to ladies who got BFN xx

I'm 8days post transfer now and test date 6th Nov, today still no symptoms  but feel i have a head cold coming my head is killing, couldn't even eat my lunch today thats not like me i love my food  .


Happy Halloween to everyone  xx


----------



## dizzy_blonde_2

Hi all,

Im now 6dp3dt, and I'm feeling so nauseous.  I've had quite a bit if cramping and a bit of spotting since day 4, and started feeling sick at night on day 4. Since yesterday lunchtime I've felt constantly sick  

Clinic seem to think its the Utogestan pessaries as I'm on 4 a day.

Anyone else suffering like this?

Jo
Xxx


----------



## Sparkle_

Hey ladies....

Warning... TMI....

I'm 8dp5dt and earlier I went to toilet (for a wee) and wiped and it was like, brown discharge. It wasn't heavy, nor do I have period pains. I have had a few cramps during the last week but that's it. 
I'm so worried it could be af but I thought the pessaries (twice a day) would stop af coming, if negative. 
My otd is 6th nov, so don't really want to test until then, but I might in the morning. 
Has anyone else had light brown discharge around 8dp5dt? 

 
Xx


----------



## one_day_maybe

Sparkle_ brown blood is old blood, you don't need to worry unless it turns red.  It might just be left over from implantation.  It is however possible to bleed fully whilst on pessaries, it happened to me last time, but like I say, as long as it doesn't turn red then try not to worry, even then there are lots of stories of ladies having a full bleed before otd and still getting bfp.

You might have had a late implanter which is why you might be having implantation bleeding now, in which case you might get a false negative tomorrow so if you can then try and hold off until otd (yes, I know, I'm a complete hypocrite lol!)

xx


----------



## Kate_London

Hello again all,

Sorry to hear the BFN news 

Tatty, the Gestone, what made the difference for me was warming it up. 30 mins before injection time I stick the 2 ampoules in my bra, so by the time we're ready to go the oil is much runnier. The (very nice) nurse at the ARGC advised me to warm the muscle to relax it first, so while the oil is warming I sit on one of those heat-packs you warm up in the microwave. She said that some people prefer making the area cold to numb the surface, but her preferred approach was to warm it up instead as it relaxes the muscle which is what hurts if you tense it. That's what I've been getting up to with the husband every evening. Who said romance was dead? What with all the Clexane injections too, I look battered! Yesterday I he told me I look like an extra from Trainspotting. Sigh. I'm about to start googling whether I can use arnica, as that's helped with bruising before. 

My test is next Thursday. Bloods, not POAS. I am determined not to test beforehand...but not entirely convinced that I won't crack! It'll be day 13 after a day 5 transfer. I feel like I'm peeking at Xmas presents!

Good luck to everyone. And again:   about the BFN.


----------



## Holly74

Hi ladies, congrats to those with BFP's and hugs to those with BFN's.

OTD is tomorrow, I haven't caved as I just don't want this journey to be over until it has to be. Really nervous, keep thinking I can feel AF cramps but not sure if it's just my imagination. Day off work tomorrow thankfully, as don't think I could face it either way!


----------



## Melissa-B

Good luck for tomorrow holly! 

I am 6dp5dt & yesterday & today have Been bad days for me! Just feeling really negative  I know I shouldn't but just not had any symptoms for 3 days now! I just feel ATM everywhere I look I'm seeing pregnant women & babies!! I just hope that I get some symptoms in the next couple of days! X


----------



## Xxktxxx

Congrats for all the BFP and so all the horrible BFN keep in there it will happen even when you feel like it never will. 
I'm 3dpt and don't really feel anything other the the symptoms of the progesterone horrible things!  

Thinking of all of you and wishing the best. 

Xxxxx


----------



## bridge2jones

Holly - good luck for tomorrow, hope to be logging on in the morning to good news for u xx

Melissa - I'm 12dp5dt and I still have very few symptoms - and the couple I do have, I relate to AF coming - but who knows in this mad game?! You're allowed bad days, my meltdown was Tuesday. I'm fairly sure I'm the longest waiting waiter on here now and if Saturday wasn't long enough to wait, we are now not testing til Sunday, arggghhhhh!!!! 

Sleep well all, I'm on an inflatable bed in my cousins cold house and hoping tonight doesn't feel as long as last night!! Xxxxx


----------



## Katie15685

Hi everyone. I am just wondering if anyone else in here is having severe bloating from cygclogest ??


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Congratulations toot!!     

Mrs T - so sorry    

good luck for the morning Holly!   

Sparkle - sounds like old blood, prob late implantation 

Katie - my bloating is so bad i look 3 months prg - is worse after food, its the progesterone   

Millie - that sounds like implantation bleed around that time.   

AFM - my boobs are gettting more tender 4dp/3dt and have had a few light twinges,    this is implantation! getting so many headaches, drinking loads and weeing more than i drink i am sure?


----------



## carrie r

Hi Katie, 
I'm not on it this time but last time I used cyg and yes the bloating was unbelievable! Very uncomfortable too. It did ease off (or I got used to it) in the end tho. I even had to buy new work trousers! Unfortunately it is one of the common side effects of them Hun.  .....but fingers crossed it'll be worth it in the end! Xxxx  Xx


----------



## Katie15685

Thank you for your answers. Glad I am not the only one. Someone has already asked if I am pregnant today. (Another horrible emotional day. It Is so uncomfortable. I am going to need to but some new work clothes too.  My test day is Monday so I am praying  it has worked this time.


----------



## Millie70

Good luck testing today Holly, fingers crossed for you.

I had a bit of spotting yesterday(hardly none) but a bit more blood this morning again. am hoping is it implantation from the second embie! But since this all my other symptoms have gone away like feeling really tired and headaches and am no longer bloated either! Was ravenously hungry all day yesterday eating loads and kept needing to empty my bowels (TMI sorry) am so worried it's not worked   one more week to go.

hugs to everyone   x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Good luck for today Holly! Xxx

Millie, implantation can go on for two days. I have not have any. Hoping I get a little today just do I know something is happening in there! 

Xxx


----------



## duskyrose

Hi Ladies,

Would like to join you all in this lovely 2ww. Congrats to the BFPs great to see some good news on here and    to those of you with BFN, hope you get through this and that you get your BFP. 

Had FET this time round, and we only had 1 frozen from the last cycle so hoping and    that this time it works. now at day 3 of the wait, last time was a real rollarcoaster but this time feeling very little. DH thinks its good as not contending with post effects of the stimulation and EC. 

Hope you are all hanging in there, I was addicted to the POAS last time, but  going to wait until the official test date this time round, if I can! 

Katie, not on cyg but very bloated this time round and last. 
Millie - still early days, try and stay positive, sounds like your body is settling down after what was hopefully implantation. 

 and   to you all


----------



## Holly74

Morning ladies, thank you for your kind good luck wishes, but it was another BFN for us today. That's it more than likely all over for us after a long 5 years TTC.

Good luck to everyone else testing xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Welcome dusky xx

Holly oh on.  so sorry! So unfair! Sending you a huge hug. Xxx


----------



## Finky1983

Hi ladies, can I join. I am 4dp5dt am severely bloated from cyclogest too, went shopping yesterday and tried a dress on and looked huge so didn't buy it and came home depressed. I was on crinone gel last time so didn't feel this bad. Staying at my mums too and the hospital didn't give me enough until OTD, so been to go and they have given me another 400mg progestorone pesserie make, bit worried now its nit the same, she said it was. 


So sorry to hear your news holly


----------



## Loopylouey

Holly, really sorry to hear your news.  X
Hi ladies, I've been away from Internet on hols for last week. Today is my otd. Despite bfp every day since Sunday, 2 days ago I caught a cold, yesterday my lines were lighter and today on otd it is a bfn.  So upset. That's me out. Clinic said that's it. If not a bfp today then most likely chem prey. X. Sharry, please update result to BFN.  I really hope all of you fare better. It is heartbreaking being so close and even have told close family it was bfp. Now have to tell otherwise. Good luck, I will no doubt join another cycle, hopefully before Xmas if they can fit me in. X


----------



## axj73

Morning all, think it's over for me this cycle :-(. Started to get the usual pre-menstrual spotting that I usually get. Am convinced AF is on its way. Probably won't be any point doing the test on Tuesday. I still have my frostie so haven't lost all hope just yet. Congrats to all BFPs and hugs to everyone with BFNs. Am off to spend the weekend with my brother and his family. Luckily niece and nephew are not babies anymore. Still very cute though and glad to be able to spend this time with them. They will certainly cheer me up this weekend. Wishing everyone as good a weekend as possible. xx


----------



## Sparkle_

Congrats to the bfp and hugs to bfn xxx

Yesterday when I wiped there was light brown on the tissue, so decided to do a hpt this morning (9dp5dt) OTD is 6th nov and it was bfn  
This is my first cycle and we didn't even get to freeze any  

This is so hard, I hope it's wrong & turns in a bfp on my OTD! 

Xxx


----------



## bridge2jones

Morning everyone

I am so sorry that its been such a sad day already for so many of you, I feel all of your pain and hope that time heals a little and allows you to move on to whatever is next for you. 

This roller coaster has so many downs and doesn't get any easier. Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Oh so sorry to those who have tested today and got BFN.  thinking of you and sending you huge hugs! Xxx


----------



## Cutiesbug77

Hello ladies,

im 8dpt and test date 6th nov, yesterday had horrendus headache and today got stitch like pain on left hand side only for few mins but feel fine now, just wish i knew what was going on, the last few days are defo the worst wondering what if xx


----------



## carrie r

Cutiesbug I have full sympathy for you. Still have the headache! Be well. OTD same date as you.   Xx


----------



## axj73

Definitely AF for me so that's a BFN. Fingers crossed my little frostie survives the defrost process. Does anyone know how soon I could go for natural Cycle FET? Don't really want to wait til after Xmas as will be really hard to avoid alcohol. Hugs to all today. Xx


----------



## Cutiesbug77

hey Carrie R,

fingers crossed for us both, i have my step daughters birthday Monday so now until then to keep busy, hopefully the days will go fast.  xx


----------



## carrie r

Cutiesbug it sounds like u will have plenty to distract you and keep you away from that hpt temptation!  

Axj73  am sorry to read ur news  . We'll done on the pma re frostie though! Clinics are different but most will  want you to wait at least one full cycle before doing FET. They need to known your body is back to "normal" after all the drugs.   For your FET soon. Xxxxxx


----------



## Haydan

Well ladies its that time - OTD are starting and wishing everyone lots of  

 for all the BFNs - hope you get through the pain ok and hope you are able to try again

 for all the BFPs - hope theres many more to come.

try to hold off testing early ladies - whenever i hear early test stories on here they rarely help the situation - there is nothing you can do as far as the clinic is concerned until OTD so why run the risk of giving yourself extra torture - its hard enough for us.

good luck to everyone testing over the next few days and weeks!


----------



## Ronny77

Hi Ladies,
Hope you don't mind if I join.
Need to share in the countdown nerves......
OTD is the 7th for me....
I'm getting bloating from cylogest too, as well as hives. 
Haven't felt any twinges or seen any implantation blood as yet.
Does everyone get it?


----------



## dottyaboutdals

Hi ladies, can I join in please?  My preg test is due 6.11.13, 2x5 day blastocysts transferred 26.10.13 & the 2ww is killing me. First round of ivf after 11wk m/c in Feb 2012 (natural conception).
Interesting to see how so many of you all know the grading of youreggs in such detail;all I was told was that my 5 eggs were in the top grading and I was only told that after pushing for an answer.
Don't feel that I had a particularly supportive clinic despite paying for treatment but it's the end result I guess. Haven't been offered a blood test, was sent home with urine testkit for use on 6.11.13. Anyone else just doing this?


----------



## carrie r

Hi dotty, I'm exactly the same although my clinic are fab. The 2ww is horrid I know. But welcome to the madness! You will find loads of us here for support. Xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello Dotty and Ronnie!!! I have no tips on how to get through 2ww it is just so tough!!! I am due to test Sunday, just picked up two first response tests from Boots!!!

Hi Carrie - got the tests!!! Still no desire to use them. Not even to use in Sunday but I know I have to, I prefer before where I got period and therefore knew that way. DH has no idea test is Sunday!!!! Xxx


----------



## Sarahak236

Hi everyone
I just stupidly tested 5pm today, test day supposed to be Monday, got a BFN. I am feeling exceptionally tired so I thought maybe.....though boobs aren't sore at all, they were with my son. Husband is absolutely furious with me for testing, ho hum


----------



## carrie r

Evening ladies! 

Can we all please step away from the pee sticks?! Unless you are OTD...in which case pee away!     To all of you and I hope those early bfns change for you all. 

Sunny, how many tests did you get? First response ? I've still stayed clear of the chemist. Didn't go to work today, just felt rubbish, bit brighter now though!  

How is everyone feeling today? Xxxx


----------



## Cutiesbug77

I'm not tempted to test at all, will wait to my OTD  I'm keeping myself busy by doing Christmas shopping there is some really good bargains on line. nothing like retail therapy to take my mind of the OTD xxx


----------



## TootsMcToot

Evening ladies, so sorry to hear that a few more of you have had   s. It is heartbreaking.  

I did test one day early, I was very naughty.  Last time we tested a few days early, it was horrible to see that negative result, however I did go on to get the positive. Don't give up hope. 

I'm still being very cautious, my period due date is Sunday, not that I'm a 28 cycle but my next goal is to get past that, on past the six weeks and then onto three months etc. Little stepping stones, I'm not going to truly believe anything until I have a baby in my arms. Just need to stay optimistic/realistic all the same.  

We need positive thoughts ladies!!!


----------



## Katie15685

Morning everyone. I hope you are all feeling ok. After another bad nights sleep I am having another bad day. Ben having more period like cramps. We are testing tomorrow but don't want too as I think I already know the outcome and I don't want to burst the bubble that's its all over. Everyone on here has been really supportive so I just want to say thank you xxx and wish you all the best for for OTD xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Katie - Have you seen this post http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0 the biggest symptom us girls get on the 2ww is period pains. Do not loose hope. Keeping everything crossed for your OTD tomorrow xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Kate - I too test tomorrow and have period pains today!! Kerrie - thank you for the link that does put my mind a test a bit, fat lady (or witch!!) not singing yet!!! I think my first ever cycle the 2ww was not this bad cos I assumed it had worked but now having seen bfn's - well
Got af pre OTD that now it is so much harder!!

Lots of love and baby dust to you all lovely ladies and good luck if anyone is testing today xxxxxx


----------



## Katie15685

Thank you for that Kerrie-1975. 
That has given me a little hope. I am extremely hormonal today. One minute I am crying then next I think what wil be will be. Just a bad day. 
But I have just been informed I have my little brother for the afternoon and night. So that will keep me occupied and smiling xxx. Thank you again I really do appreciate it xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Glad that you have more hope Sunny and Katie, keep strong, thinking of you. Keep that PMA going, good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## hayleybelle

Hi girls, gosh this thread is moving on quickly! Huge  To the BPP and  To those with BFN. sharry please could you update mine to  BFP as it's my official test day today  and it's still a positive 
Good luck to all those ladies testing this week, sending lots of PMA and     Xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hayley!    Great news! Congratulations!!! xxxxx


----------



## hayleybelle

Thankyou, apologies some of my smileys didn't appear in my post for some reason, hope u all got the general gist tho! Happy weekend girls xxx


----------



## karenah73

Hi ladies can I join this thread?
I had 2 embryos transplanted yesterday and OTD will be 15th Nov. This is our one and only IVF cycle on the NHS and we didn't get any frosties :-(
Karen x x


----------



## koala1

Hello ladies.  Please can I join this thread please?  I am half ways through the 2ww,  my OTD is 9th November 2013.  

this 2 ww is the worst time EVER!  I have been having really really faint AF pains, they have gone for now and only happen periodically.  I hate feeling that cuz it makes me think Its not a good sign but then I get back to being positive again.

I don't know what I will do if this doesn't work, think I will go into hibernation.  My DP nan showed us a picture of a baby, who wasn't related, and said " I thought I would give you two a bit of encouragement". My face was a picture.  she knows we are doing IVF too.  Not even family understand the stress of this.  It is torture.

I love reading your success stories on here, congrats to those with BFPs, hope we all follow you.

Fingers crossed for us all.  I think when I test next Saturday I will pass out waiting for the result!  Is it best to come back to the pee stick or keep watching it?  Eeeeek, gonna be soooooo nervous.  

good luck to everyone else.

sharry, please could you add me with my OTD as 9th nov.  thank you, you do a wonderful job xxx


----------



## Hopefulshell

Hi ladies

Last day of the PUPO bubble as my OTD official date is tomorrow too! So nervous I think even more so than last time. 

It's hubby's birthday today so planning a nice day out to take our mind off things (well we'll at least try!) 

Congratulations to all those bfps and I'm so so sorry to hear about the bfns. Best of luck to all ladies still to test and thankyou for keeping me company over this dire 2WW 

Xx


----------



## one_day_maybe

Hey ladies, feeling mega stressed today.  Have been testing positive since Monday, OTD not until tomorrow but yesterday afternoon I've started having very light brown spotting when I wipe (tmi, sorry) but not every time I go.  Did a FRER this morning and got a line straight away that is darker than the control line.  Have spoken to the clinic and they don't do beta test so they've said see if my GP will on Monday to put my mind at rest but that there is no reason to think that it won't be ok since I've had such a strong positive.  We're just so worried as this is how my chemical pregnancy started last time (although that was quite a few days earlier) but again she said there is no reason to think its happening again...this is soooo stressful!

Just taking it easy today and trying not to run to the loo every few mins to check lol.  Have been given a scan date of 20th November which feels an age away!!

 to all x


----------



## Kerrie_1975

One day maybe - how stressful for you! But brown is ok, it is only when it turns red you need to be more concerned. You may need to up your progesterone intake - prob worth asking your clinic if thats an option. I had lots of brown spotting with my DS, and thats what they suggested for me. 

Welcome new ladies to the 2ww madness! xxx

Koala - have you seen the thread i posted on the previous page? 

xx


----------



## Haydan

Afternoon Ladies!

Hayleybelle - huge congrats for you!  

one_day_maybe - hang in there  

 &   to everyone else still to test hoping for lots more BFPs!


Quick questions - last night and this morning i experienced shooting pains in one of my breasts; each time only lasted about 5 mins - ive never had it before and just wondered if anyone else had expereinced this at all?
im not looking into it as being a sign of PG - my body often likes to give me weird and wonderful random pains but with the treatment i just wondered if it was anything i need to be concerned about?

Also feeling very proud of myself - went to vist my friend last night that has just had a baby boy and i didnt cry once! yay me! lol!

hoping the weekend goes quickly now - cant wait to test and just know either way.

   to all xxx


----------



## Millie70

congrats to all those with BFPs and lots of hugs for those with BFNs.

this 2ww is driving me mad! Am determined not to test until OTD. I've continued to have a tiny bit is spotting but not really any more symptoms now. Been online looking at all the success rates from my hospital and have now convinced myself that it hasn't worked so am prepared for the worst on Friday. Least I will have a nice surprise if different!  this is our one and only shot as it's been so expensive at over £6000. I will definitely feel blessed if it works.  

Haydan no I haven't heard of shooting pains in breast! but it might be the drugs! Best check it out with your clinic.

Take it easy everyone xx


----------



## tatty84

Hi ladies congrats on the bfp's and huge heartfelt hugs to those with bfn's.

I'm now on day 4 of the 2ww and no symptoms really. I have quite a bad backache but that started when I started the cyclogest. I'm now on gestone and they seem to be worse but just blaming the drugs for that. I'm about to take my clients away on Monday for a holiday but already stressing about the train timetable/schedule, particularly since one client is rather slow. But hopefully it will keep me distracted while we are away and then I test next Saturday.

Good luck to everyone testing in the next week 

Xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Hey ladies

Been busy on here today!! I managed to raise £100 at my coffee morning for The Infertilty Networks awareness week today so feeling pretty proud of myself - and completely exhausted!! Can't believe today was OTD and we pushed it back to tomorrow just so I could make tea and eat cake, good though!! 

So last day of PUPO for me too - busy day on here for a lot of us tomorrow, lets hope we can get some BFPs as yesterday was a pretty awful day for some lovely ladies  

One-day - try not to worry, if the line comes up straight away, there's clearly a lot of HcG being detected. Maybe just rest up a bit and enjoy the excuse to chill if you can xx

Good luck and baby dust to us all tomorrow  xxxx


----------



## Holly74

Thank you for all your kind words ladies. Well done to the BFP's and those with BFN's I know how you are feeling. I feel a little more positive today. Moving house in less than a fortnight and due to treatment etc am not very organised, so I have plenty to distract me!  Just going to reassess things in new year and see where we go from here. I can't change the result do we just have to get on with things as best we can!


----------



## TootsMcToot

Busy day indeed tomorrow.. Wishing you all lots of    

Congrats Hayley!! Sharry.. Can you please add me to the front page too.. OTD was 1/11


----------



## Haydan

And it starts... Knicker watch! Yay!


----------



## Xxktxxx

Big hugs to everyone thinking of u all! X 8 days till test day for me!


----------



## Melissa-B

My test day is Tuesday! so tempted to test early! But also very scared of the result, I know deep down I know what it's going to say (bfn) had no symptoms for days! I do hope November has got lots of baby dust for us all


----------



## Sunny12

Bfn -


----------



## Ronny77

So sorry Sunny12 
Feeling for all the BFN's right now.
I'm getting so nervous as OTD approaches (7th)
Got some back ache and period like pains last night but they have gone today. Never had any implantation bleeding. Trying so hard not to think about things.


----------



## Hopefulshell

So sorry sunny12 a BFN for me too


----------



## Finky1983

So sorry sunny12 I was really praying for you.  

Sorry to hopefuls he'll to xxx.


----------



## bridge2jones

Sunny and Hopeful - I'm so sorry for your news this morning   Hope that once you feel a bit less raw and upset, you can find next steps and get what you want, don't give up xxxx

Well, AFM, after an excruciating 15 day wait, 4 failed cycles and 4.5 years of trying, it's finally a   for me! The lines came up before even the control lines on 2 different brands so, at least for now, I am a happy girl. To anyone in their early days of the IVF world coping with bad news right now, please be heartened and encouraged by me xxx

Good luck to everyone still to test xx


----------



## one_day_maybe

OTD for me and my   is now official  

Spotting I had seems to have stopped so am trying not to worry about it and just relax.

Will catch up later when I'm more with it xx


----------



## Haydan

One_day_maybe & bridge2jones - great news for you both! So happy for you! Now time to look after yourselves and enjoy your time as mummy's to be!  

Sunny12 & hopefulshell - thinking of you both, take the time you need and hopefully you will be moving forward soon


----------



## Xxktxxx

Sunny12 & hopefulshell feeling for you today. Remember tho to never give it it will work for you. Just take some time recoup and start again. Xxxxx big hugs. 

Contrags to all the BFP great news. 

Hard seeing the different outcomes on here. Just wish they could all be the same xxxxx


----------



## Hopefulshell

Thanks for your kind words and support it really does help to deal with a bad result. My bfn this morning followed a FET My first cycle in April ended in a mmc so in a way I guess it's better to fail early on before getting to attached to the idea of mummyhood  You see I'm trying to see the bright side!! 

Many congrats to all bfps this morning. 

Tracey, it's lovely brave ladies like yourself that never give up on your dream that gives so much encouragement for people like me in the relatively early stages of treatment. I'm so so pleased that your dream of a BFP has at last come true - enjoy every second of it you so deserve it  

Xx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Hi everyone, so probably a bit late joining but I'm going out of my mind and need somewhere to release the crazy!

I'm now 8dp3dt. Started testing early, daft I know. This morning I tested again with fmu on a frer and there is a faint line. It came up in the time frame so I don't think it's a evap. I am freaking out.

I have been pg before, but it was a very early ectopic and absolutely broke my heart. What if they same wil happen again? What is this is a chemical.

I'm so confused and worried 

*Sherry can you add me, otd is 6.11.13*


----------



## one_day_maybe

[email protected]@h, my first cycle, I got a squinter of a line at 8dp3dt and this time a bit of a darker line at 7dp5dp.  There is no reason to think that anything bad is going to happen.  You are testing very early so you will only get a very faint line.  Mine didn't get to anything like the control line until 15-16 days after egg collection.

My one piece of advice would be not to test again tomorrow as there is likely to be very little change in the line and this will just stress you out....take it from someone who knows this the hard way.

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## eidmom

Got my period on OTD, confirming my negative on first beta result. :-(

Sharry, please add me to the list above. ICSI, OTD - Nov 1, BFN

Good luck to all of you ladies, praying that all of you got our most awaited BFP.


----------



## Cutiesbug77

Big hugs to the ladies who got BFN xxx and congratulations to the ladies who got BFP xx 

I'm 10dpt and I'm having lots of hot flushes only started about 3 days ago I'm taking the progesterone pessaries, anyone else had hot flushes on these? we only had 1 follicle and one egg fertilized all along so if this works it really will be a miracle, not getting my hopes hope to much because i know our chances are very slim xx

Our embryo was grade 2 8 cell, wishful thinking for a miracle, only 3 days to go till OTD xx


----------



## axj73

Massive congrats to all who got BFPs. Hugs to all BFNs. Sharry please can you add me as a BFN. No need for me to test on Tuesday. Had an up and down weekend with my family. Just focusing on my frostie at the moment. Think would have been worse without the support from this board. Xx


----------



## carrie r

Afternoon ladies. Congratulations to all the BFP ladies! 
Afm after yesterday's af feelings I have now no need to test on Wednesday. Af arrived bang on time today.  

DH and I are gutted, but are now pondering whether to go straight into another FET or to wait for a while, maybe the new year so I've had chance to get fit? Any advice?

Love to you all. Xxx


----------



## tatty84

So so sorry to hear of the bfn's today. Sending you all hugs and headings vibes, please look after yourselves.

Congratulations to the bfp's, may the road to the rest of your journey be smooth and joyous.

Has anyone found they lost weight in the 2ww? I haven't been dieting but seem to have lost 5lbs since Thursday

Xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

So sorry to read about the bfn's today. Lots of  for you lovely girls. Wish this will be the last time for each and everyone of you to be in such a devastating situations 

And congrats to all bnp 's.  Hope more ladies will join you and wish you all have a lovely pg.


----------



## [email protected]@h

Tatty I have lost too. The nerves are getting to me and I am grazing rather than having meals. Also lost all the bloat and swelling from Stimming so that's has made a difference. 

Carrie, if I were u I would enjoy xmas and do another fet I the new year. A month won't make any difference to the embryos but will to your mental and physical health. 

One day, thanks. I just can't help myself ugh!


----------



## bridge2jones

I'm sorry for all the bfn's again today, its so sad and i really do feel for you all, take care of yourselves  

Sharry - please can you add me as a BFP on the front page? Thank u xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Wow so much bad news today    Sunny, hopeful, Axj73, eidmom, Carrie r, so sorry     Life can be so unfair!   


Congratulations to bridge2jones and onedaymaybe, wonderful news!!  Congratulations!xxx


Carrie, i would wait until after christmas now personally as you will be bang on during the middle to end of Dec on your next 2ww. You may as well enjoy your christmas and start again in Jan, new year new start.....


Tatty and Sarah, wow you are both so lucky to loose weight during your 2ww i am so envious! I always put on weight from the start or the drugs, through to the 2ww. The drugs make me bulk up, it is horrible, then i end up eating loads during the 2ww as a comfort, plus the drugs make me so hungry. 


Sarah, it is still early, it would be faint, its great news! test again in a few days as the preg hormone doubles over 2 days, then it shoud be slightly darker.  do not freak out hun, stay positive.xx


Cutesbug - I am getting hot flushes too, most unlike me as i am always cold! lol I am on the same pessarys too but am hoping they are a preg symptom lol 


AFM - I am getting so many weird and wonderful symptoms! The smell of wine turned my tummy today at lunch time, had a little sip as was curious and it tasted like battery acid! It was one of my fave wines and i normally love it! I have had a constant metallic taste in my mouth that is helped my drinking orange juice. I have been getting sharp stubbing pains in my left hand side, my boobs are getting more painful and heavy as the 2ww progresses, i am drinking so much water, and if i do not i am getting horrible headaches. I have been getting cramps but they feel slightly different to AF cramps somehow? And the tiredness is so bad the room spins, and hot flushes. These are prob all to do with the pessarys, but they are different to the symptoms i got on my last BFN cycle, so i am    this is a good sign. Oh wow this 2ww is so hard and the closer I get to my OTD on friday the more stressed about it not working. It is so hard not to test early! But i tested early last cycle and i had 4 days of tears and upset and stress hoping that my bfn would change to a bfp. I am not going to do that to myself again. I am happy to stay in my PUPO bubble  


Again hugs to all the BFN's today xxxx


----------



## Katie15685

Congratulations on all the bfn's today. Unfortunately my bubble has been burst. Tested this morning and got bfn. It was our last attempt. I don't think it has sunk in properly yet. I am hurting but think I  putting on a brave face xxx


----------



## carrie r

So sorry to hear ur news Katie. Thinking of u. Xxxxxxx


----------



## bridge2jones

Hi Kerrie - I stayed in the PUPO bubble for 15 days and although it was a very drawn out 2 weeks, it was worth it, especially after going thru a chemical pg last time, which would never have happened if I'd have tested on my OTD rather than 2 days earlier. The clinics give us a date for a reason, a lot of which is to protect us. I wished I'd have listened last time. This time, I knew whatever the test stick said this morning, it was right. You stay where you are! And your symptoms sound hugely encouraging, lots of early pg symptoms and I don't think you'd get some of them from the drugs - so PMA and babydust to you for the next few days! xxx


----------



## bridge2jones

I am so sorry Katie xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Bridge2jones - thank you. Yes Pupo is much better in total ignorant bliss. Good to live and learn. Lol. 

Oh no Katie.  so sorry.  My heart goes out to you. Sending you a hug.


----------



## axj73

What's been the hardest this weekend has been my sister in law telling me to focus on the things I do have rather than the things I don't have. It's all very well for her to say that with her two beautiful children. She will never ever understand what it's like to want this so much. Been very difficult to bite my tongue. Hasn't helped that my niece and nephew have been children from hell too ha ha. So sorry to everyone else who has had BFNs is weekend and massive congrats to allBFPs. The next question for me is to scratch or not to scratch? Not even sure if my clinic offers that or the embryo glue. Will find out tomorrow. Hope everyone has a good Sunday night. Xxx


----------



## Millie70

So sorry to hear of all the BFNs,   Hugs to you all. 

Axj73 family have a way of saying the wrong thing don't they even though they are trying to help.  take some time and be kind to yourself. I don't think anyone in my world really understands either.  I have been out and bought some tests today but not used them, OTD is 8 Nov.  I am confused by what should happen or not as the hospital didn't really tell us.  I have no idea when AF should be as haven't had A normal cycle since May. My first cycle ended in at the end of July when our donor didn't produce enough eggs and then I had a forced bleed when I stopped the drugs and then have started again straight away so should AF be 14 days after EC?? 

No more symptoms or spotting, but I did go dizzy last night just sat on the sofa. And I am very thirsty!

Congratulations to those with BFPs ! X x


----------



## Fat girl slim

Hi everyone can I please join you 2 ww? My OTD Is 12/11. I'm on clomid I know it sounds stupid but this time I just think it's my turn.....I've given up caffeine, been drinking the cough medicine lol, using preseed..... N taking all the normal tablets..... So pleased for all you bfp......n hugs go out to all you bfn......keep ya spirits up girls


----------



## TootsMcToot

Morning ladies,

Welcome to the newcomers, lots of support here.

It's so sad to hear of the BFN's in here.. My heart goes out to each and everyone of you. I'm here for you always.    

Congrats to all that have their BFP's,  please God we will see it through to the end.


----------



## duskyrose

Morning everyone

Not been on for a few days and just been reading to catch up

So sorry to see the BFNs, it is such a difficult time after going through the all the hurdles and tortured wait, I truly hope next time is your time sending you big   . 

Huge congratulations to the BFPs, wishing you all healthy pgs xx you give the rest of us hope and determination to carry on. 

Axj73 : completely understand how it can seem those around you don't really seem to understand, especially when they have children of their own. Try and enjoy christmas and treat yourself. Never had scratch before but I'm sure one of the ladies here  has! 

Tatty - cant believe you've lost weight during the 2ww! Last time I was really strict about what I ate and I still put weight on. This time I've been sensible but still had the occasional chocolate and biscuit. Might  go weigh myself now to see  

AFM, no idea what exact day I am on now, so busy at work this time round. With it being a FET not had the same post Egg stimms complications. Not been feeling anything really unlike last time which was the complete opposite , so not feeling like it has worked this time. My DH keeps telling me that my body was wrecked last  time so not to compare, but its difficult not to! I had hoped for a bit of spotting to indicate implantation but for a lot of normal pregnancies that doesn't necessarily happen. You're stressed either way, weather you do feel anything or if you don't !! 

Have a good day ladies, one more day off the wait.. Xx


----------



## francesmac

Hi folks, I took another break from FF again as it was getting too much during the 2ww and I think checking this site every hour was only aiding my obsession! But I'm feeling much more positive now. OTD is on Thursday and I can honestly say that now, even if it doesn't work this time round, I think I will be ok. The way I look at it is, this is my first cycle of a journey, why should I be the lucky one for it to work first time! Many of you ladies are on to your 3rd, 4th, 5th try, still remaining hopeful and positive which started me thinking, it really is a marathon and not a sprint. So for now, what will be will be and I'm feeling much better.

Looking at the front page, (like the Halloween hopefuls page) it's impressive to see the ratio of bfp's to bfn's! Huge congratulations to all you lucky ladies. I keep my fingers crossed that all goes smoothly from here. 
Big hugs to all of those who got a bfn, I hope you can take strength from all the wonderful stories from the other ladies here.  

AFM, still feeling crampy pains but that's it. I finish the pessaries tomorrow and continue the evil clexane injections till Thursday. Keeping myself distracted but still fighting the urge to test early. Is anyone else testing early around now? And if so, how is it going? 
DH has arranged a fun date night of bowling for Thursday night, so that if it is bad news, at least we won't be sulking around the house. And I've already started planning a night out at the week end with a few friends....Thursday will decide whether the cocktails are "virgin" or not! There will be a silver lining either way  

Keep strong fellow 2ww-ers. We are nearly there


----------



## tatty84

Hi duskyrose. 

I can't believe it either as had been stuck at that weight for a whe despite wanting to shift it. Whereas in this 2ww I figured I would eat sensibly but not deprive myself as it's hard enough as it is without going with out chocolate.

I also had a FET and had sensitive nipples for one day but have had no other symptoms. However they do say generally the fury symptom is a missed period and I haven't got to that point quite yet. It's due on Thursday and then otd is Sunday. I'm tempted to test Friday but scared as I don't want a false result to dash or raise hopes. What do you all think? 

Good luck to those testing today

Xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

morning lovely ladies, hope you are all feeling positive this morning! PMA helps so much on this dreaded 2ww. xx

AXJ73, i so understand how you are feeling re family and friends saying the wrong thing. Unless they have been through what we do they never can truly understand. Think they are only trying to help but they just always say the wrong thing as they just do not understand. One of my friends watched me do IVF cycles for years, then she did a cycle her self and then said to me after that she never truly understood what i had been through until she did it. I thought that was very telling. I have done the scratch - i had it just before this cycle. I am up for trying anything that helps!  Yes it was a little uncomfortable, but it was over quick and the after cramps did not last long, was just like period pains really, and i just had a little spotting for a few days after. So i would have it done personally.

Millie - the thirst this is horrid isn't it! as if i am not peeing enough already! lol

Fatgirlslim - welcome to the 2ww,  for you x

Duskyrose - I had no symptoms or implantation bleed with my DS. Looking at this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0 it says that we do not get any until 2/3 weeks after implantation. Alot of what we must feel is due to the horrible pessarys 

Francesmac - Surprised your clinic have told you to stop the progesterone before your OTD?  I know most clinics do things different, but are you sure that is what you have to do? My clinic make you keep taking the progesterone for 2weeks after a bfp, and possibly could even increase the progesterone after a bfp. Just thought i would mention it just incase - prob worth checking with them. xx

Tatty - you are soooo lucky to loose weight on the 2ww so envious of you. I am finding the weight gain so depressing and the lack of going to the gym on top is so hard! I love the gym so much. But having a break from it during this 2ww just to be safe. I would not test before your OTD, it is so hard not to test, but from experience it is better to wait.

xx


----------



## francesmac

Thanks for that Kerrie_1975, I am doing this tx in Germany and I am so worried all the time that I am missing something with the language. This could be one of those things! So I will ring the clinic this afternoon and find out for sure, at least put my mind at rest. This being my first time, there are things I just don't know. At least I'll be more clued up if and when we need to go through it again! In the mean time, I'm so glad to have you ladies xx
Thanks again


----------



## Amalia123

BFN   Please update the front page Sharry.


----------



## francesmac

So sorry Amalia


----------



## Melissa-B

So sorry amalia


----------



## Millie70

big hugs Amalia    So sorry it's a BFN for you.

I used one of the tests I bought this morning and it was a BFN but I know really it is too early as weds is just 14 days after EC so my test day is 16 days. I really don't feel any symptoms now so am going to be really shocked if it is positive by the end of the week. I was absolutely devastated last time not to get to transfer and I feel so much stronger about it all now. 

Weight wise I have done much better this time around and been walking every day in my lunch hour as well as swimming and a bit of gym. now just walking but really missing the exercise. I found that my weight stayed constant all through D/R and then the week I started progynova I gained 2 pounds which I then lost the following week and since ET my weight went down another couple of pounds. 

how is everyone else doing? X x


----------



## Amalia123

Thank you ladies. It's tough but will get through it. Dh and I will think about when to do another cycle. 

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## duskyrose

Amalia so sorry it's BFN - give yourself time to recover and  wishing you best of luck for next time  

Kerrie - thanks for the info, helps put things into perspective.  I think I'm going by what happened last time and its not a good idea to benchmark against that. Thanks for the link - gives me hope x 

Millie- definitely too early to tell, take it was an ex-POAS addict. 


Tatty - I wanted to test couple days early last time to help prepare myself for the worst, but ended up stressing over strength of lines and FMU! If you can I would try and wait. 

Fransmac - did you speak to the clinic?


----------



## deblovescats

Commisserations to all the BFNs - I really feel for you - been there before. 
Sharry  - can you add me please - OTD 10th November.
I had a transfer of 6 day blast on 28th so now half way through the dreaded 2WW!FEeling pretty stressed and telling myself that this hasn't worked, I feel better able to cope if I do this, rather than being excited and then getting a BFN. Had 2 previous attempts, so hoping 3rd time lucky.
I've been manically symptom watching which I know isn't a good idea - haven't had any symptoms - odd abdominal pain, but nothing really, no spotting, had one day feeling a little nauseous, but I know it's too early for that to kick in. I'm getting abdominal bloating with the pessaries, which I hate.
I've got 3 blasts frozen, so if the worst comes to the worst, I've got some attempts to go. Having a plan I find helps.
Deb
x


----------



## BeckyA

Hi Sharry, can you add me please? Had IUI this morning and OTD is 19.11.13
Thanks, and fingers crossed for all!
B. x


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Sorry for your news Amalia. Hope it will work next time.


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Congratulations on all you lucky bfp's! Wishing you all a healthy and happy pregnancy. 

Sorry and hugs to all those not so lucky this time. 

Can you add me to the board please sharry. Had a fet on the 31st. Otd 14th November so I'm 4dp2dt. Second frozen attempt from first fresh cycle. Just want to see that positive! I've got a bicornate uterus so they will only put one back at a time x


----------



## francesmac

Well it just goes to show how invaluable this board is to me! Thank you so much again kerrie_1975. I was convinced that I was only to take the pessaries for 12 days but I rang the clinic and the nurse said, oh no, you have to take them until test date and beyond test date if your test is positive. She was going to have me come all the way in tomorrow to collect the script but after thinking about it, she decided to move forward my OTD to Wednesday so I can kill to birds with one visit, so to speak.

Without the helpful advice from this forum I would never have thought to question it, for that I am truly grateful. Thanks 

Now I have less of a wait, still having weird pains in my side but all in all, starting to feel nervous!

*Sharry, OTD now 6th Nov, sorry for the run around! *


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Amalia, so sorry that you got a bfn.     


Welcome deblovesats, bring me sunshine and beckya.    for you xx


Frances, i am so glad that i was able to help. And hey, added bonus you do not have so long to wait now until OTD - result,   

xxx


----------



## Haydan

Looks like that's me done   started to bleed red. OTD in the morning so will know for def but pretty sure it's a BFN


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hayden so sorry hun. However, did you get hcg results?


----------



## francesmac

So sorry Haydan,


----------



## duskyrose

Hayden so sorry, thinking of you


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Hayden,    good luck for the morning. Try to keep positive, women can still bleed at still get a BFP xxxxx


----------



## carrie r

Hayden I'm sorry. Xxxx


----------



## Haydan

Thanks for the kind words; had a little cry and cuddle with DH earlier so feeling a bit better. Will do the test in the morning but still bleeding. 

Still hoping for more BFPs from the rest of you lovely ladies!


----------



## Fat girl slim

Hayden it's always best to have a little cry with DH you both know each other's pain....    For you tomorrow


----------



## Fat girl slim

His harrying could you please add me.....OTD 12/11


----------



## Fat girl slim

Sorry mean sharry


----------



## thewynards

Can I join you ladies? I had one 5 day blastocyst put back in on Saturday. OTD 13.11.13. My 2ww has only just begun. Felt a very sharp pain as I stood up this afternoon-anyone else felt something similar? X


----------



## Mrs.F

Hi everybody. I am also a new addition to your 2ww group.
I had 2 5-day blasts transferred on Sunday. ODT 12.11. This is my third attempt...

p.s. I read somewhere on the first pages somebody was taking a cough syrup?! Can anybody tell me why and which one?


----------



## Kerrie_1975

welcome theynards and Mrs.f, xxx 

Mrs F, I think she just had a cough. x

AFM, not feeling confident, 9dp/2dt and my cervix is low and hard, i would of thought at this stage it should be high and soft.  Trying to stay positive tho as i still have 3 days until test day. Oh this 2ww never gets any easier even after 7 times! 

xx


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hello All

Another newbie to this thread. 3rd time lucky for me as well I hope. Im 5dp2dt of 3.  2 x 4-5 cells and a rather excited 10 cell.  Testing Lucky 13th Nov

Kerrie .... A question. How do you know that your cervix is hard and low?

Good luck everybody


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Welcome Charlie, well putting in 2x pessarys 3 times a day i am starting to notice things moving around. There is a hard lump quite low this morning, that was not there last night. I have noticed it 2 other times this cycle, it has been moving up and down. I was hoping after feeling it at 5dp/2dt  (lunch, moved back up by the eve) i would not notice it again this week. But i do still have 3 days until my test day. So trying to keep positive xx


----------



## Haydan

Morning Ladies, well it's official; test this morning was a BFN 

Hope those still to test have better news than me 

We are now being put on the IVF waiting list for next year; so just gonna enjoy Christmas and recharge to try again next year. Thank you to all the ladies on here for your support 

*Sharry can you update my result on the front page please*


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Sorry Haydan,   xxxxx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

So sorry Haydan.


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Sorry to hear that Hayden.  Hugs x

Hello mrs f, kerrie and Charlie x


----------



## Mrs.F

So very sorry Haydan  

Kerrie, don't freak out so early. 
Anybody doing acupuncture? I went yesterday and will go again Th and Fr and then maybe next week too. My OTD seems to be earlier than with the most of you, but hope it can still show a real (and positive  ) result.

I was given only 1 pessary 3 times a day...  I am starting to wonder if that's enough


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Mrs f I am only on 3 pesseries a day too. Think your Otd is earlier as you had 5dt and I only had 2 dt. Had acupuncture last attempt but didn't do anything for me so not bothering this time. Might try it again if this time doesn't work 😒

Which clinic are you at?x


----------



## Mrs.F

*Bringmesunshine* - at the University hospital in Basel (Switzerland). 
Which clinic are you at?
I hope the acupuncture helps


----------



## hayleybelle

I'm only on one pessary a day, strange how clinics have such different guidelines! Tested again today 17dp5dt and still positive, definitely need to leave the pee sticks alone now! Good luck to those testing this week xx


----------



## francesmac

Haydan, so sorry   take care of yourself xx

I crumbled this morning and did a poas. The second line was faint but definitely there!! But I'm guessing I'm still not out of the woods yet. Blood test tomorrow. But also af is due tomorrow too and all morning I have been having the usual lower back pain I get the day before it starts. So I still refuse to get excited. 

I'm sure someone has said something about it before but can I ask again, has anyone been sure that all symptoms were pointing towards af, even with a slight bfp the day before and still went on to have the pregnancy stick?


----------



## klamb

Hi Francesmac, 

I tested early last Friday (which was 9dp post 5day transfer) purely on the basis that the pains I was experiencing were so identical to normal AF pains that I just wanted to put myself out of my misery once and for all.  You could have knocked me over with a feather when I got an immediate strong pink line on my FRER test.  Still positive yesterday on OTD with first HCG Beta showing a reading of 2134!  Am a bit worried now (because it's a very high reading) but hoping for the best in two weeks' time.  

Wishing you lots of luck. 

Klamb


----------



## Kerrie_1975

I think maybe my progesterone pessarys are prob a lower dose so i need to take two in stead of the normal one.

Francesmac, take a look at this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0 it should put your mind at ease as it proves that AF pains are the biggest symptom us girls get during the 2ww and get a positive.xx

Klamb - twins maybe?  High is good.

Mrs F, thank you trying to not look into every single sign, so hard tho.


----------



## Cutiesbug77

My OTD is tomorrow and feeling rather nervous, hot flushes still bad and now real bad cramping  trying to stay positive as i can, i read the progesterone pessaries can cause these symptoms, but I've only been having them for last 5days. 

If its a BFN we will be devasted , but at least we have give it a best shot xx


----------



## Mrs.F

WOW *klamb*! Congrats!!! Sounds like triplets     

*Kerrie_1975* tell me about it... It's really hard. I wish I had a switch to just switch the analytical part of my brain OFF and just function physically...


----------



## klamb

Thanks for the replies Kerrie and MrsF.  Clinic says gut feel is "2"!  However, my DH and I have been here before too many times to mention and always fail at 5.5 to 6 weeks.  Perhaps this time we will be lucky.  

Fingers crossed for everyone else on 2WW.  

Klamb


----------



## Mrs.F

*klamb*, didn't you try find the reason for the failures? 
 for your successful one this time!


----------



## francesmac

Girls, thanks so much. That has put my mind at ease, a little anyway! I just got scared when the pain was so so like that pain I get every month. But I will keep your words in mind and try to keep positive, it ain't over till it's over!!!

Congratulations klamb! Keeping my fingers crossed for you that all works out but so far so good.  

Cutiesbug77 good luck to both of us for tomorrow. As the girls here have said, the cramps are no reason for us to give up hope just yet. Fingers crossed we both get good news tomorrow!


----------



## one_day_maybe

francesmac and cutiesbug, I've had my bfp for over a week now and I still keep having af type cramps.  In early pregnancy its a sign of your uterus expanding apparently


----------



## Millie70

Congratulations Klamb   good luck to all those testing today and tomorrow! let's hope its BFPs all round!

Afm have started brown spotting today and really feel like AF is on its way so not sure if It's going to hold off until OTD Friday. Been preparing myself for the worst but starting to crumble now   Just back from visiting my friend from work with her 5 month old baby and feeling really emotional. DH has gone to work today so am on my own feeling sorry for myself. X


----------



## klamb

Mrs F, 
yes - we did.  Turned out that DH's sperm were not the high performing 'SAS' teams than we had hoped!  A DNA fragmentation score showed 27% fragmentation, only 3% away from being classed as "extremely poor fertility potential".  Thanks to our clinic for pushing the tests and then for doing MACS to separate the non-frag from frag sperm and then doing ICSI.  Also, I tested positive for Thrombophilia (Factor II Gene Mutation) which does (according to some research) have a correlation with repeated miscarriage.  So, two severe blows to us this summer - so we went into our cycle with 0% hope so are blindsided by our news at this time but know IT IS VERY EARLY DAYS!!!!!!!

Also, Millie, when I was at my lowest ebb last week, it was due to two things (should have said earlier) - brown spotting for 24 hours only on Weds and really bad AF Pains.  Such was my limited hope I emailed my clinic to book in for my next cycle!  

I know everyone is different, but certainly AF pains and spotting for me were good signs.  The other sign I had was a permanent headache and dizziness from last weds onwards - they still haven't improved.  But no changes to bb's at all...Hope this helps.  

Fingers so tightly crossed for you. 

Klamb


----------



## thewynards

Still cramping on and off. Had a few more sharp pains last night, im 3dp5dt


----------



## Cutiesbug77

Thank you ladies for your relpy's fingers crossed its good news for tomorrow. These hot flushes make my face so red, I've never been pregnant before so have nothing to compare it with and this is our 1st try at IVF with only 1 follicle. Really am praying for a miracle xx


----------



## Melissa-B

I got a bfp this morning!!     
Please update sharry! Thanks


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hello everyone. Congrats to all bfp's and sorry again for bfn'. 

Klamb your number is really good. Wish it will keep on like this. Wanted to ask you about thrombophilia. I had thromboses few years ago and i lost my 2 babies. What did you do when you found out about yours? Did you have any treatment befor or just the clexane before and after transfer?

Fingers crossed for all you girls testing tomorrow.


----------



## Kayy

Welll! I am officially in my 2ww   I can't believe that I am actually here again  

My two little embies are safe and sound in the mother ship. I am just in a state of shock that I have had TWO transferred.. I only had three frozen embryos! 

I am determined to keep positive and that (please please please) at least one little frosty to stick!   And I am De-ter-mined! not to test early this time.

Good luck to all you 2ww-nail biters..


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Congrats Kavy. The 2ww is horrible, but its better then where i stand right now. Hope both will stick this time.    for you.


----------



## bridge2jones

Just written massive reply then pressed wrong button, argh!! 

Welcome new ladies,   to the BFNs and congrats to the BFPs - this board is such proof of how volatile this whole process is, no guarantees other than its blooming hard!! 

Question form pages ago relating to cough medicine - apparently in natural or non-IVF cycles, expectorant or robitussin type cough mixtures can make cervical mucus more fertility friendly around ovulation time? Wouldn't help in an IVF cycle. 

Those worried about AF pain, I have had it for 2 weeks now, I got a BFP on Sunday, 15 days after a 5 day transfer and if anything, thy are getting worse, have cramps, stitch and heaviness more than I don't. I'm still worrying about it too but it seems so common for it to happen in early pg - I spoke to a fertility nurse today who confirmed its jut the embies making themselves at home and uterus accommodating them. Think we all need to trust that and try not to worry about what we can't change!! 

 to all tomorrow's testers xxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Good luck for tomorrow cutesbug,    for you. Do not worry about cramps, they are a preg symptom  I am getting hot flushes too, most unlike me as i tend to always be cold even on a hot day

Klamb - wow that must of been quite a blow to of found all that out this year. Lets hope this time you will breeze through the whole pregnancy. 

Millie70 - keep strong and positive, brown is normal i had it through most of my preg for my DS. Hope you are feeling better now that your DH is home to give you a huge cuddle! xxx

thewaynards - that sounds like it could be implantation. 

Welcome Kayy - yes i think every time i start a 2ww here we go again..... it never gets easier lol 

Bridge2jones - wow never knew that about cough mixture. How do people find this stuff out?   

xx


----------



## Millie70

thanks lovely ladies feeling more positive now, had a good cry this afternoon but no more spotting and now just a few cramps. just a few more days to get through.  Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow X


----------



## Xxktxxx

Hey ladies! I keep checking up on you all. Just reading through all these is so hard. It's happy and sad news all mixed into one. I keep comparing how I'm feeling to what everyone is saying and it's making me think more and more like this hasn't worked for me. I am now 7dp4dt and I don't have any symptoms what so ever. My Af is due on Friday and I'm meant to test Sunday but I really think my Af will come before then. It's so hard wanting to have a child and not being able to,    knowing you all understand makes me not feel so alone but it does make me sad reading all the bfn as I feel like there my bfn as well. 

I really wish this could be easier. 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. Xxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Kathyt - I had no symptoms at all with my DS. We are all looking at every little sign as a hope that it has worked. But truth is we should not really get any symptoms until 2/3 weeks after implantation. I did post a link of frequently asked questions, and it explains symptoms there. It is in the 2ww forum one of the top 5 posts. Try to keep positive Hun. It helps so much to get through the 2ww if you have hope that it has worked. I have been through this 2ww 7 times now and the only thing that gets me through is this forum and hope (and not testing early, that always causes me more stress). Sending u a hug. Xx


----------



## Xxktxxx

Thanks kerrie_1975  for that and the much needed hug. I'll have a look at link too Hun. Trying to stay positive. Really appreciate your message back! Take care xx 

This will work for all of us I truly believe that it's just the wait that's hardest when you want it to happen now xxx


----------



## Dodders

Hi ladies I am back again too on longest 2 weeks of your live!! I had a frozen embryo transfer yesterday and been given a test date 21st nov - doubt I will last that long!! I had 2 frozen and thawed and one survived the thaw this was a 3 day 6 cell but after the thaw is now a 4 cell, so not the greatest but we will see how we go
Good luck to everyone and I hope we can keep each other sane(ish) as we share this road xx


----------



## Sparkle_

OTD today - Bfn for me  

I knew it, because I started spotting about 3 days ago and it started getting heavier yesterday, af came! 

Maybe try again in the new year

Good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Welcome Dodders hope the 2ww goes faster for you that is has me! lol, wow it never gets easier! 


Oh Sparkle     Sorry you got a negative today   


xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Really sorry Sparkle   - really encouraging that you're already thinking about next time xxx


----------



## Millie70

So sorry Sparkle     xx


----------



## mer78

Hi I am 13 dp5d fet. Am testing tomorrow eeeekkk so scared. Have had 2 bfn. Just want a positive now


----------



## Finky1983

I haven't posted on here in a while, but following you all.

So sorry to hear about the BFN's   

Congrats to the bfp's

AFM I am going insane I am 10dp5dt and test on Friday I know its only two days away but going insane just wanna know now. I have had two bfn with bleeding before test date, no spotting the moment but normally I don't have spotting either I just bled. Thought abut testing this morning but then tight if its BFP and then fri and bfn it would make it worse but cannot sleep.


----------



## bridge2jones

Finky - everyone on here knows how much I push for ladies to wait until OTD, for lots of reasons - but if its causing you this much angst, that's not good for you either. 10 days post a blast transfer, you should get a true result if you poas today - but regardless of the result, you'd still need to retest Friday. Xxx


----------



## Finky1983

Thanx bridge2jones, I have made my decision I am waiting til Friday. I have waited this long and I think I still wouldn't sleep as I would think what if it changes on Friday. Gonna just forget ant it now and enjoy my day


----------



## Mrs.F

*Sparkle*  so very sorry

*Finky1983* I do agree 100% with *bridge2jones* about testing earlier, but if it's really causing you problems, go test it. Theoretically you should get a result on your 10dp5dt, moreover they were not frozen, right?
My doctors gave me an appointment on the 9dp5dt, so i am guessing if it works on the 9th day, no worries to get it tested on the 10dp.


----------



## bridge2jones

Well done Finky!! Try to do something nice and help the time pass xxx


----------



## Cutiesbug77

Morning Ladies,

OTD is negative  pretty devastated to say the least  still no AF but sure it wont be long with the cramping pains. Me and DH is really guttered and had a big cry this morning. Now just trying to pull myself together so we can book a holiday and take some time out. Thank you ladies for all your support xx


----------



## thewynards

Got letter this morning we only have one frostie.x


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Good morning ladies,

It is heart breaking reading about the Bfn's. All these efforts and at the end of the day, still empty handed. God knows how much it makes me feel sad. Lots of hugs to you girls. But try to stay strong and hopefully one day it will work for all of us. 

And congrats for the Bfp's. Finally your time has come. 

xxx


----------



## tatty84

Morning ladies.

So sorry to hear of the BFN's, big hugs go out to all of you.

I'm currently away with clients at Bognor REgis. It is torture here with all the children running around. Plus waiting for news from a friend who is having a gender scan today. Just really want OTD (Sunday) to be here but will still be petrified I think. 

This journey is a continuous mind game.

Hope everyone else is coping better than me today.

Good luck to everyone still to test and to everyone else with he rest of your journeys

Xx


----------



## francesmac

Sorry for all today's BFN's. I only wish I had some good news to lighten the mood. I had my blood test today and sadly got a   
I guess it's just not our time.   Thanks to every one for all the support I've received on here. This forum has helped a great deal. 

So next step is FET I guess, Germans being Germans, they don't like to wait around and have told me to come back in for my baseline scan on 2nd or 3rd day of next af. By the cramps I'm having I guess that could be any day now. I have to say, I know a lot of you have advised others to wait before trying again but I think this would only drive me more crazy. The times when I have felt most positive in the whole 4 years of ttc, were the times when I was actually doing something about it. Waiting for tx to start just drove me up the wall. I guess it must have something to do with my impatient personality. Maybe I will need a break to recuperate after 2 or 3 goes but for now, the fight hasn't left me yet.  

Good luck to everyone else still in the game. I wish you all the very best of luck!


----------



## Haydan

So Sorry *Francesmac* - but i agree with you - i did my last 2 IUI cycles straight after each other and it felt good to be constantly doing something. I would have done all 3 together if we hadnt gone to spain for a week. 
now i get my break for a few months whilst waiting for IVF, which im happy about - give my body a break.

though on the brighter side this means i can def go to my sister-in-laws wedding in July in Cyprus - so i get the silverlining of a little holiday. even though id much rather be pg i am happy about this as i love my SIL and really wanted to be there.


----------



## CharlieClarke

Can somebody please tell me how stupid I am being!

I am only 7dp 2dt of 3. Think its 7dp, had it last wed 30th.

My mum sadly passed away yesterday and I have been in such as state, I am worrying that all the crying I have been doing is having such a negative effect on what is going on inside.
So.... I stupidly took a test this afternoon, not a first response, just a cheap boots one. It was negative and its now got me thinking omg it hasn't worked etc etc.

Please somebody tell me its because I have tested way to early.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Charlieclarke - firstly so sorry for your mum, how very sad.    You can not do any damage with stress, please do not think that. And yes you have tested way too early, you need about another 7 days before you can test hun. Sending you a huge hug, oh bless you xxxxx


----------



## thewynards

Yes I think you've got another few days t go yet. People seem to test 13dpt. So sorry to hear about your mum, my dad died a few years ago and it was devastating.  Try to stay positive for your little embryo!


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Evening girls, what a bad day! So many BFN so sorry for those who have tested today and got a negative. xxx


Finky - well done for holding off test day, thats a very good decision. I know how hard it is esp in the last few days, i am testing on friday and i am struggling so much not to test now. 


Maree - good luck for tomorrow hun    for you xx


Cutesbug - so sorry you got a bfn    Yes a holiday sounds nice you need to time to heal, as all this does take it out of us emotionally and physically xx


thewaynards - one is all you need hun. That is great news 


Francesmac - so sorry you got a BFN, life is just not fair!    


Afm, i am starting to go out of my mind, as my OTD draws close my head is all over the place. One min positive it has worked the next i am thinking the worst. Ahhhhh!!!!! No symptoms now, only sore boobs, even the tiredness has gone.


----------



## bridge2jones

Oh Charlie, how awful for you, I am so sorry  .

It's not the same but I lost my best friend the week before our transfer and as clinic was in Spain, also missed her funeral to go out there and couldn't forgive myself - despite the upset and stress, I am now 5 weeks pg - however, I chose not to test early on purpose, please try not to test anymore. All is does is upset you even more when actually, it wouldn't show positive yet - I didn't test til 15 days after a 5 day transfer so you have plenty of time for that 2nd line to appear. I learnt a hard lesson last cycle, tested too early and got a BFP only of it to turn to a bfn on test day - so whatever result you get early, it's not always the result you end up with.

Hope you're getting lots of support and cuddles, take care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Well I was a bit premature saying I was pg. I have ok lines on frer's and a 1-2 on a digi but blood test today at 11dp3dt was only 35. So likely a chemical. Devastated. Back in in a few days to see if it's gone up or down. Gutted.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

[email protected]@h - Oh hun what stress for you.      it doubles up for you. It could of just been a late implantation and it just not had the chance to increase much. xxx


----------



## jojo30

Hi all

Just been having a read through all the posts on this thread and thought I'd join you all.
After 3 unsuccessful ICSI cycles with hubby's frozen sperm, we've just had our first IUI with donor sperm today. Been told to test in 14-16 days and if no AF after 16 days to go to clinic for a blood test. 
Absolutely cacking myself! 

Jo xx


----------



## notgivingup

HI Ladies,

I'm now part of the 2WW club after FET yesterday of 2x10cell 3day embies. I'm relieved to say FET has been soooooooooo much easier than fresh, but it is our very last go so the 2ww is going to be a killer. Waiting for the thaw phonecall was scary but they thawed perfectly.  they continue to be 'perfect' and stick this time!

Sorry to all those with BFN's - its truely devastating but shows how strong we all are to get over each hurdle.

[email protected]@h,  your hcg will rise soon

Charlieclarke - cant imagine what you are going through, but it was a really early test, so plenty of time for it to change



*Sharry, please could you add me to the front page - FET, OTD 19.11.13*


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Evening Ladies,

Not posted for a while,   have been reading and       to all you strong and brave ladies  xxxx


Afm, I had my 2nd scan today and they are happy to go ahead with EC, but not til Monday.
Although I have a good number of Follies they're not all at the right size...there are only 5 that are over 18mm....they want to see if the rest catch up over the next couple of days...BUT doesn't that mean that the ones that are 18mm might then be too big OHHH I am soooo confused right now....Im am now going  ....what if they dont catch up? what if the 5 they do get dont have any good eggs inside? what if? what if? what bloody if?     

sorry girls I have never done this before, I am a complete mess, trying to keep it together, DH would worry if  he knew I was a screwball inside.   

Hope everyone is holding it together better than I am? sending     to all xxxx


----------



## duskyrose

Morning Ladies

Good luck to those of you testing this morning, we could do with some good news. 

Welcome to the newcomers, Jojo you are in good company e erroneous has their up and down days during the 2ww, but we are all here for each other which is great. 

Notgivingup - I can't  believe how different frozen cycle has been to full fresh one. The wait for the call to see if the thaw had worked was excruciating - only had one on ice so was so stressed. Good luck with the 2ww  

[email protected]@h - hang in there and hope your hcg levels are going up, keep positive if you can - (easier said than done I know) it could be that things are happening a it later for you 

Kerrie - it's gets so hard when you get close to OTD, are you working at the moment or at you at home. Keep strong, sending you   

Charlieclark - I'm sorry about your mum that is awful. The girls are right, definitely too early to test. 

Tatty - how much longer are you in Bognor? My test date is Monday, hang in there not long to go now! 

Babymeerkat - the clinic are the experts, if you have doubts and worries about the 5 you have speak to them, and put yourself at ease. The clinics all do things slightly differently some places book you in once they hit the minimum and you have ladies stressing that the others won't catch up. Sounds like they want you to get a good number. 

AFM  travelling almost everyday with work with early starts and late finishes, had to do my pessaries in the office one evening and find a meeting room to lie down without people noticing. I think I scared the cleaner as it was dark and she walked in and could hear me on the phone but couldn't see me, and promoted walked back out! The things you find yourself doing hey?!

Have a good everyone , big hugs to you all and lots of    for those BFPs


----------



## Millie70

morning ladies , not looking like good news for me am afraid. my spotting is turning to full on red blood this morning and I did a test which was a BFN.  OTD is tomorrow but this really feels like my period has started. Can't imagine it would be positive now as 15 days past EC. Thank goodness not been at work this week as wouldn't have coped. X


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Duskyrose - that made me smile with your pessary thing.    i had to do mine once on a plane in my seat with a blanket over me as i had already qued up for the loo and forgot my pessarys, did not want to bug the lady next to my DH again. The things we do!


Millie - so sorry!    


Wish i could give you girls some good news this morning - but the truth is i got a BFN this morning too on a clear blue digital. My OTD is tomorrow but i was getting AF cramps and thought oh well what harm can one day early do....... My blood test is tomorrow, but i know in my heart it will not change now. I am gutted, cried loads, and so did my DH but i have to be strong now for our little boy and move on. This was our last try at baby number two. We were blessed to have Joshua. And this has made us even more aware of the fact that he is very much so our little miracle.  


Good luck to all those girls who are still to test this month. Hope and    you all get your BFP. Lots of baby dust to you all. xxxx


----------



## tatty84

Sorry for me post but am quite scared and away from home. (Tmi alert)

Today I am 9dp5dt and had significant brown discharge this morning, today is the day AF is due and I don't know what to do.

Do I just see how it goes for the day, test now or just play this silly waiting game until Sunday?

Sorry ladies, hope everyone else is doing well

Xx


----------



## Finky1983

So sorry to hear BFN's    

Tatty 84 It could just be implantation bleeding. I think you cold test to put your mind a rest but then you will still have to test OTD.  

AFM I am really not sleeping at the moment. Arghhhh. Third nightin a row now, which then means keeping the DH up and he needs to work oops. Also I have a question. I just used my pesserie (front entrance) then after ten mins of lying down I really need the loo as in it could not wait. Lost a little white when I went but now worried it didn't absorb properly, should I use another


----------



## Millie70

oh Kerrie am so sorry !    This game is awful isn't it. We have both had a cry this morning and I've managed to convince DH that I'm not going to the hospital tomorrow for them to do another urine test when I am bleeding heavily.  We won't be trying again as this cost so much money.  I've already grieved for not using my own eggs and come to terms with that, I guess I thought we would have success using a donor.  I know I would like to look at adoption as there are so many children that need homes but I also know that DH wouldn't look at adoption unless we had tried for our own first.

time for us to take some time out for us and enjoy life again before making any decisions.

Tatty I think brown is ok so try not to worry x x x


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Good morning ladies,

So many Bfn's again. Will this ever end :-((( lots of   girls. So upset for you. 

AFM, I had another long talk with DP last night as i do not feel is fair for me to go through another cycle keeping in mind that if it does not work I have either to stop trying or to separate. He finally asked how many times I think I will try before i say stop. And my reasonable number of tries was 15... He had a laugh and being late we said we will continue the discussion today. 

I feel so upset and tired. I even smoke a lot these days. Just dont know how things will turn out. 

Wish to read some bfp stories as i really need some hope right now. 

xxx


----------



## bridge2jones

What an awful morning its been for so many of you, my heart goes out to you all, I am so sorry xxxx    

Please don't give up if you still have a heart that desires, a mind that can stay sane and a bank account that can cope - because there are so many stories of couples who pushed for that one last go, and thats the one that works. It is so hard to know where the end of the road is, me and DH have to have that really tough discussion in February - we'd just had a chemical pg on our 4th ICSI. I'd already had to cope with 4 mc's before having my miracle son naturally, and then found out after 2 rounds of ICSI with PGD, that my own eggs were knackered, at just 36. So i grieved for this but we soon decided to try donor eggs - I though this was the magic answer and we'd be pg straight away but its taken us 3 goes. I am only 5.5 weeks pg on our 5th round so still every chance that this could go wrong for us, but its the furthest we've ever got and we still can't quite believe it. We'd agreed this would probably be our last go - so we decided to do it completely differently and take an entirely new approach - after 4 cycles with the same clinic group in the UK, we went to Spain and everything about it felt different. Its not for everyone but it gave us the hope and energy we needed this time and worst case, if this doesn't work out, we have 4 blasts sat in a Madrid clinic. 

Sorry for the long email but if it just makes one of you feel that there is still hope, then it was worth it. Meantime, indulge, take time out with your partners and do what feels right for both of you, the answers will come when they are ready xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.F

Millie, Kerrie  so sorry for your results  Kerrie, at least you've got your little son... 
*Waitingforthemiracle* - you know smoking considerably lowers the chances for implantation, don't you? I'd rather quit smoking immediately if I were you.
afm - doing my acupuncture and trying to keep a positive vibe, but it's not working every time. Still have time till OTD on Tuesday.


----------



## koala1

awwwwww I hate reading all these sad stories, brings a tear to my eye.  I really feel for you all, so so sorry and thoughts are with you.

kerrie_1975 I am so so sorry this didn't work for you as I know this was your final try.  you have to stay with us cuz you are so reassuring And fantastic with all your great advice.  you give us all hope, your little boy proves that.  I said to my DP if this works for us this one time, we only ever want one, even in the future if it didn't work a second time it would not matter as much as we would already have one little miracle like you.  Give him a massive hug and know how very special he is.    Ooooooow we only want one....please I am praying for Saturday.

my OTd is Saturday, still two days to wait.  My DP told me to test yesterday but I refused.  I don't want to at all.  I am worried that I have no symptoms and that is what normally happens 5 days before AF arrives.  I did have mild ones a few days ago but that is normal for and AF cycle.  I feel like it is coming and am so worried.



Come on.     


let's all stay positive and get there.  It is a marathon, not a sprint.    PLEASE let this happen for us all.      


we need lots of positive vibes and PMA


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Finky - it does not matter if stuff comes out after 20mins. What comes out after that time is only the meds carrier, the outer shell. Your body would have absorbed all that it needed. You do not need to take another one Hun. Xx

Tatty - brown blood is just old blood, nothing to worry about. Prob implantation old blood. Do not test now as it is far too early and it will only upset you more. Keep strong and positive. I had brown blood all we way through my first trimester with my DS. Please do not worry about it. 

Millie - I am so sorry it has not worked for you either.  yes using donor eggs takes a lot to get your he'd around doesn't it. Prob worth doing a hpt tomorrow tho they are just as good as the hospital urine tests. Sending you a hug. Xx

Koala - thank you soooo much for your kind messages, they have meant the world to me. I'll be staying on until you test. I am praying so hard for you. Sending you a giant hug!!! Xxxx

Thank you everyone for your sweet messages and hugs.  Xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Waiting for the miracle - keep positive Hun. Those beta results WILL double. I am praying for you. Is your second test tomorrow? Xxx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

No Karrie . My beta did not dbl and it was on Nov  30. I am going for implantation cuts on Nov 14th. And hopefully for another try in Dec or Jan. 

Thnx for your support anyway. 

xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Oh Hun. I am sorry, thinking of you. And praying that your next cycle works. Xxx


----------



## Marie79

Good afternoon all you brave beautiful strong women on here!! 

I have been following your posts the last few days and my heart truly goes out to all of you who have had to face the disappointment and heartache of yet another BFN  

I whole heatedly emphasise after my own collection of chemicals, ectopic and big fat nothing's!  

And to those with BFP congrats to you but also know how nervrewracking it is to prey the BFP sticks!   so much luck to you  

AFM just started my 5th 2WW with two 8 cell embies on board since Monday....the best grades I've had so far....hooray! But yes proceeding with caution and no doubt will fluctuate between positive/negative thinking..."yes it's worked/crap no it hasn't" over the next few weeks!!    

But Onwards and Upwards is what I say....do not give up on your hearts desire   

IVFs bloody tough....but we're tougher!    

So much love and luck to all and of course a big splodge of baby dust for good measure!


----------



## Raincloudsandlovesongs

Hi i am a TS doing insems. Did one practice one and afterwards whenever i removed the soft cup there was a little bleeding. Today i got what i thought was my period around ten days early! It's very pale pink bleeding and everything crossed it's fading. Besides spots i also have none of the symptoms i usually get before A/F no cramps, or sluggish heavy feeling. Has anyone had these symptoms and got a BFP, the light bleeding has lasted most of today. When i was p/g with my own children i got a very tiny smudge of blood if that. Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## Daisy32

Hi Ladies, 
Please may I join you? I'm Daisy and I have just had my first IVF cycle with ICSI. Had my ET yesterday with my one and only embryo. Very nervously starting my 2ww. 
Sending everyone love and luck. X

Sharry, please could you add me, I had ICSI and my OTD is 18/11/13. Thanks x


----------



## thewynards

I'm 5dp5dt. Still got af type cramps and twinges in ovary area. Had a super thirst! Going a bit mad waiting! X


----------



## duskyrose

Millie / Kerrie  & waitingforthemiracle - I cant believe the sad sad news. Hope you are doing ok and being good to yourselves. 


Marie - welcome to the 2ww and good luck. That "yes it's worked / no it hasn't "made me smile as that's exactly what it's like. 

Tatty - I was told brown is ok and is old blood from the ET or implantation so try not to worry. 

Koala - not long to go and well done on managing on refraining from testing early. Fingers crossed for you   

Thewynards - the waiting can drive you insane but hang in there!

Daisy - hi and welcome, good luck with your 2ww   

AFM 4 more sleeps to go, have been getting a few light twinges last couple days and  started to think it may be AF but has stopped so trying to stay positive and staying away from the peesticks. 

Big hugs to you lovely ladies     and    we get good news it has to time for some BFPs


----------



## Finky1983

One more sleep for me to go, starting to get very nervous now, have been knicker checking all day


----------



## duskyrose

Finky - my fingers are crossed for you honey


----------



## Daisy32

Hi thanks for the welcome duskyrose. 
Fingers crossed for everyone waiting. Sending love to anyone with sad news xx


----------



## Xxktxxx

Been away for a few days but been trying to keep a eye on everyone. Big hugs to all the bfn's. Nothing I can say to make it better but it's amazing to see how many people support each other on here. 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow and Friday. Hoping the best for everyone. 

Afm I test Sunday and have been having back pains all day so convinced Af is on its way as I'm due tomorrow. I'm 10dp4dt and couldn't resist any more so got a clear blue and it came up 2-3 weeks. Mad at myself because I won't believe it as worried its a chemical. I'm 15 days past my trigger shot. I should of just waited because it's not made me any wiser as I have been reading about false results when testing early. Can u request a blood test at the doctors? Or have u got to wait till OTD. 

Any way keep strong and have faith xxxx


----------



## Fat girl slim

Awwwwww Kathy have faith Hun think positive and positive things will happen.......we'll I've got my fingers n toes crossed for each n everyone of you       Your little beans stick.

Well OTD is tues 2 days ago I had the most weird dream...... My cousin was pregnant and I was in a hospital room with her and she was havin a c section but I was doin it!! I cut her tummy and out popped the most beautiful baby girls head with dark hair a big brown eyes she looked at me and said 'hello" I then pulled the baby out and she was wearing a fabulous mint green trouser suit edged in tiny pink n purple flowers with matching buttons!! Has anyone had such a detailed dream like this?? Then last night I dreamt I was at work and I did a pregnancy test and it was positive....strange....coz this month I have not had any symptons......the only thing that I felt was my heart really racing in bed...... And a bit of a dull ache in my right arm.....normally I have really painful boobs by now but nothing.......
Anyone help me out?? What do you think ladies?? 

Am I loopy


----------



## Finky1983

It was my OTd today and I got a     came up straight away, but still say there timing my three mins. Haven't slept all night though been up since 2.30am and have cake decorating and teaching to do later but who cares, so happy. Just hoping it stays, gonna try to book in with acupuncture to sort sleeping out


----------



## Xxktxxx

Congrats Finky1983!!!! What great news to wake up too!!!! Take it easy and enjoy xxxx


----------



## duskyrose

Congratulations Finky!! That's fantastic news. Hope you can get your sleep sorted now  

Kathytxx - try not to worry, it's a good sign and must be decent level of hcg to get 2-3 weeks rather than 1-2 weeks on the result. Not sure what the protocol is for testing at the Dr now, mine just get you to pee on a stick! Might be worth speaking to your Dr if you can't wait for OTD and its stressing you out. Xx

Fatgirlslim - I have crazy mad vivid dreams all the time so not sure if its just your brain playing out all the stuff that must be on my mind as you go through tx! Check out the link Kerrie added on symptoms on this thread.

Raincloudsandlove - I know someone on a previous cycle saying she had completely different symptoms when conceived naturally vs Tx , again the link Kerrie added is probably a good one to check out. Can't remember what page it was on will try and find it..

Hope everyone is doing well today, it's Friday Yay!! And one day closer to OTDs    

Been having on off numb type cramps so nearly crumbled like you Kathytxx not sure if I can wait until Monday! Finky you have given me hope and I'm going to hold on for now  

Big   to you all and come on BFPs


----------



## duskyrose

Sorry Fatgirlslim - typo in my message should say your mind not my mind!!


----------



## Mrs.F

Congrats Finky!!! Waht great news to start the day with!!!


----------



## Xxktxxx

Try to hold out Dustyrose because it opens a mine field of wondering and confusion. Really wish I hadn't done it now. My cramps seem to have disappeared over night but I'm sure they will be back later along with my Af as good things very rarely comes my way. The cramps I had were massively at the bottom of my back and it sometimes feels very warm in my uterus area. Does any one get that?? Feel like I'm on the brink of a water infection all the time. 

Any way have a great Friday people! Keep forgetting what day it is! Good luck for testing xxx


----------



## Marie79

Congrats Finky!  . 

Here's to many more over the next few weeks!

Hi Dusky, thank you for the welcome   Am I not mistaken that we were on the July 2WW thread together?? Wishing you lots of luck this time  

Happy Friday ladies and good luck for testers over the next few days.

xx


----------



## Daisy32

Morning ladies, 
Congratulations Finky well done you!


----------



## Finky1983

Thank you everyone, I still never slept been awake since 2.30am oops. Oh well, never mind. Did do a another test though this time clear blue and it's still a bfp. DH starting crying, but he said he doesn't wanna get his hopes up too much. 


To everyone else waiting to test, don't test early, you can do it keep waiting ladies. I resisted even though I nearly caved two days ago. 

I am sorry to hear the bfn's my thoughts are with you, keep your chin up and start thinking of what to do next, that's what got me through my bfn's planning the next thing.


----------



## Xxktxxx

Fatgirlslim your dreams sound very intense Hun do u always dream like that. A girl I knew didn't know she was pregnant till she found out she was 6 months!!she was told years before she couldn't have children and had not had a period for years. Crazy I know but she used to tell me she was always having  the same dream that she looked down and a baby was popping out her trouser leg. We used to laugh about it all the time because if she shook her leg it fell out. She must of had the dream at least once a week. When she found out she was we thought it might have been her body trying to let her know! 

All my dreams are about eating but that's cause I'm greedy!


----------



## Haydan

Finky1983 said:


> DH starting crying, but he said he doesn't wanna get his hopes up too much.


Thats so sweet - i could imagine my DH crying if we got pregnant.

Congrats Finky! great to hear good news of other ladies - gives me continued hope for the future!


----------



## thewynards

6 days after blastocyst transfer and I think it's all over!    I'm guessing its not implantation bleeding?  Any advice would be great.x


----------



## Mrs.F

Hey, don't panick sweety. Implantation bleeding is lighter than menstrual bleeding, and consists of pink or brown colored blood

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0#ixzz2k3m9Q2Qv

The day seems to be right for implantation bleeding. Hope this is the case


----------



## koala1

Oh no!!!  I have just tested one day before OTD and had a BFN.  I feel so sad and sorry for myself now.  I am trying to tell myself it's not over until AF arrives but I don't wana cling onto false hope.

Also I have been taking bromocriptine for a year and a half to reduce my prolactin levels and the nhs website says this could affect the reading.  

I am still saving the clear blue test stick until my OTD in the morning but I don't think it will change.
Oh I have tried to stay so positive and now I feel as though it is over.

I don't want to do all those stupid injections again.  This whole process sucks.  

I hope everyone else is feeling more positve.  best of luck for others and I hope you get A better result than me.

I'm off for a little cry    

Karla xxx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Karla so sorry for your post. Cant find the words even to express myself after reading it. Well, at least, crying helps a bit. I still do after my ugly chemical pg. 

Hope you will get stronger soon. 

  

Congrats to the bfp and hopefully it will be all ok from now on. 

xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi moderators

please feel to move me if in wrong place.

so im an early serial POAS tester. i know im very naughty.

i am 8 days past transfer of a day 3, 7 cell slightly fragmented embryo. and i did a.test about an hour ago. after 3 mins checked it and control line came up but the other side if you hold it at a.certain angle under the line you can see (if u squint jobby) another faint line. now i wasnt expecting to see that. i expected 1 line not 1 and a bit.  so age old question could i be? and it wasnt a frer it  was a cheapie i picked.up at poundland. (which havent given me a.wrong.result before). if i even have a.result.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

A certain angle under.the light xx


----------



## CharlieClarke

I suggest you keep testing then if your up to doing that and see if it gets darker each day.

Good Luck!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Thanks charlie clarke,

im a serial early tester by nature so will re-test in 2 days but next time i'll use morning sample. see what happens then. OTD is 14th nov, but i never manage to hold out - too nosey for my own good lol.

thanks again 

xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Jdm4tth - u tested in the middle of the day with a cheap test. Sounds very good tho! Try again in the morning with a clear blue digital. It is one of the best tests you can get it can pick up a tiny amount of hormone. Xx

Thewynards. That def sounds like implantation to me. 

Koala- I would not trust that test Hun. Test with morning pee with a better pee stick.   For you. Xxxxx

Afm. I have had my official blood test results back. BFN for me. 

Congratulations to all those with a BFP and do sorry to all those with a bfn. 

Never loose hope that you will be mummies. Because it can happen and will. All you need is to keep strong and keep trying. Xxxxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

I got my bfp as you all know on 8dp3dt. Went for hcg count on 11dp3dt and it was only 35 so chemical pregnany.

Ladies please please don't assume a bfp on a hpt is a definite positive. These tests are so sensitive and will give you a bfp even when the hcg is very low. With a hcg count of 35 I was still getting a 1-2 on a digi.

It hope everyone is well

*Sharry can you mark me as chemical/bfn what ever is best.*


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

thanks ladies.  i will be careful and not read too much into it. iys just i wasnt expecting anything so it threw me a little bit. 

i'll sit and wait it out a few more days.

so sorry [email protected]@h the result wasnt a good one. xxx

xxxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975

So sorry Sarah.  xxx


----------



## Xxktxxx

So sorry Sarah, so cruel xxxx


----------



## duskyrose

Try and keep away from the pee sticks ladies, it's difficult I know!! Had no idea that pound land did tests btw seems like everyone is doing them these days!  

Hi Marie - yes we were on the July cycle together, good to see you here and hopefully it will be our time this time    

Test day is after the weekend, and like Finky I'm finding it hard to sleep although, I think Sunday night will be the worst. Still in two minds as whether to take Monday off ... if its bad news I don't think I'll want to talk to anyone but then I think I might be better off being distracted with work, it's quite busy for me right now. I do know I'm going to have test early as DH has to leave home by 6.30 and might need to have a good cry with him, don't think I could bear to be by myself. Ok this has been a very negative post sorry ladies, need to try and get my PMA. 

Have a nice weekend everyone and be good to yourselves x


----------



## Daisy32

Thinking of you Kerrie and Sarah


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Hello everyone, 

Today is my day 7 post 5 day frozen transfer of 2 cgh normal male embryos.  Only today I hot a light second line. My beta is on 11. I have a feeling my line is late. I thought it would have been on day 5. I dont have children.  I had a mc at 7 weeks and 2 chemicals.
Any insights on my line?
Thank you and gl to all!


----------



## Marie79

So so sorry Sarah and Kerrie, it's such a cruel game  

Dusky surely it's our time! Have as much as a relaxing weekend that you can...your test day is on my birthday...I hope it's lucky for you hun!  

And lots of luck to all you other testers over the weekend   

Lots of love and   to all

xx


----------



## Mrs_W

Hi, 
I tested 7 days after a 5 day frozen transfer and also got a faint line. My OTD was only the day after at 8 days past. My line was faint still at 8 days past and my beta was 60. They retested my beta two days later (10dt5dt) and it had gone up to 182. My scan is on weds. A line is a line as they say. 

I know how you feel though as last time I got a bfp it ended in miscarriage so Im taking it all one day at a time this time round.


----------



## Millie70

OTD today and BFN.  DH made me do test again this morning even though I knew the result.

Sharry please update the front page DE IVF BFN.

Thank you so much for all your support, don't know how I would have got through it without you all.  wishing you all lots of love and luck and hope the rest of you get those BFPs !!!  xx


----------



## Daisy32

So sorry Millie, sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Great news! Congratulations!  I hope all go well and the rest of your pregnancy will be uneventful. If you don't mind,  let me know how it went on Wednesday.


----------



## Kerrie_1975

So Sorry Millie    xxxxxx


----------



## Xxktxxx

sorry Millie


----------



## Raincloudsandlovesongs

Thanks for all the advice but an early A/F and a BFN for me ladies  IP's got their hopes up too. Hope you lovely ladies all get the BFP's you deserve Good luck to you all


----------



## Kerrie_1975

Sorry rain cloud - wow so much bad news this month. Sending you a huge hug xx


----------



## axj73

So sorry to read about all the BFNs. Big hugs to all. Haven't been on the board much this week while I tried to get my head around everything. Anyway have decided to go ahead and have the endo scratch done. Found out my clinic do offer that and it's only £125. Less than I expected them to charge. Will then go for FET with my one frostie the following cycle. Just praying that my frostie survives the defrost process. Going to do all this in jan/Feb so I get a bit of a break over Christmas although going to be difficult trying not to drink too much. I wish everyone all the very best and hope to be on the February 2ww board. Xx


----------



## rubyless

Hi everyone, 

can I pls be added to this thread? I had ET yesterday 8th november and test date 21 november. We did ED in Russia, St Petersburg and only just come home with two frosties aboard. Am so exited, impatient and scared, all at the same time!
So far (36 hours since transfer!) i have had some slight periody cramps and have thus been ordered by my doctor to stay in bed for 3 days, only get up for toilet and food. So here I am, lying in bed, bored already! 

Sending lots of babydust to all you brave ladies and crossing fingers and toes for all of you!

Ruby


----------



## Kellylou85

Hi ladies, please may i join this thread currently pupo with 2 embryos on board 1 8 cell and 1 6 cell from 3 day transfer. 2 nd time round for me praying that this is our time and they snuggle in, any tips on implantation? Tried the pineapple juice and brazil nuts last time xx


----------



## duskyrose

Millie / Raincloud - so sorry it's definite BFNs wishing you and Kerrie & axj73 the best of luck and that it will work out very soon for you all.  

Kellylou & Rubyless - welcome to the 2ww and good luck 

Marie79 - here's hoping your bday proves to be super lucky  

Made a start on Christmas shopping today, very unlike me who normally waits until end of Nov but its kept me busy. Hope everyone else is hanging on in there and keeping it together. Xx


----------



## tatty84

Morning ladies,

It is so sad to see all the BFN's, you all are such strong women and I sincerely hope the rest of the journey to your dreams are a lot happier.

Duskyrose- I also did Xmas shopping yesterday and we have even completed dp's daughters and started wrapping them.

Well it's OTD for me and a BFP, I started testing on Thursday and got the same result but didn't want to jinx anything. I may call my gp tomorrow to see if they will do a blood test as I still feel really anxious after reading everybody's journeys.

Have a lovely day ladies and good luck to you all

Xx 
Sharry please can you update the front page to a BFP. Thank you


----------



## duskyrose

Tatty - official Congratulations!!!  your BFP gives us the hope we need right now that it can work. Try not to be anxious you have have been getting consistent positives, but if your Dr can do the blood test its probably worth doing just to put my mind at ease. 

Can't believe you've wrapped presses as well! I've got most stuff being delivered or for collection,so not started on that front yet! Have got pressies for 10/12  nephew and nieces Plus three have birthdays this month.. Wanted to get them done before OTD tomorrow - full of nervousness and going from might have worked to no it hasn't ..


----------



## duskyrose

Sorry typo your mind at ease as opposed to mine! Oops


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

thanks ladies for.your posts the other day. just a quick update from me. 

done 2 more.tests over the last 48 hours and bith have come out bfn.  i onow i still 4 days remaini.g but i think the this a true result.  they only put back a day 3, 7 cell slightly fragmented and a day 3, 2 cell with lots of fragmentation - really? and i never expected.this to work because of that. And having had children before i know how my body reacts to early pregnancy and i have had none of the symptoms at all. boobs hurt cos.of the progesterone. just above my pubic bone.has not gone.rock hard, i have not had even worse temper than pmt (i am such a moody nasty person when pregnant and dont know). my tummy is bloated due to progesterone. no spotting, no ravenous hunger, blue veins in my chest havent got deeper etc. so this is a true reflection of no pregnancy. dont worry, im a little.sad, but im angry at the clinic for not respecting my wishes and only putting back 1 half decent embryo.  a lot of money wasted for.half a.chance.

i will be emailling them on OTD. 

good luck to all the rest who are still PUPO

xxxxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hello ladies

Omg Day 8 after 5dt I've tested positive ! 

When they say they do a 7 week scan for IVF'ers, when's the 7 weeks from? Egg collection, transfer or last period?  Anyone know?


----------



## jennyewren

Hi all please can I join this thread I have just completed my first home insemination via cyros clinic Denmark.  Congrats on all the BFP's and     on those who were not so lucky this time.


----------



## bridge2jones

Hi curly girl
In theory, 14 days after egg collection would be when you'd usually test positive in a natural cycle so on that date, you're 4 weeks pg, so 3 after that is about 7, those hi my first scan has been calculated - if you go on the due date calendar on here, that will help too - congratulations!! When is your OTD? I'd start thinking about booking everything once you reach that date and do one more test to confirm xxx

Sorry for all the BFNs on here, it's so hard to see that only a minority of ladies get their two lines on a cycle   for your next tries xxxx


----------



## ninat77

Hi Everyone,

I am Day 13 p3dt. The wait has been awful. I did a hpt yesterday (pm -I know wrong time of day lol) and got a BFN. Gutted as you can imagine, DH said don't lose hope do one in morning -  he has felt more positive than me all this last week anyway,  I have tested this morning, first wee of day and got BFP!!!!! I am going to do another test tomorrow morning which is OTD, just to make sure!!! Word of advice..... I know its really really hard but LADIES DONT TEST EARLY. Heres hoping we get another BFP tomorrow. 

Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## duskyrose

Congratulations Ninat77 and CurlyGirl that's great news - it's so hard not testing early especially when you get close to test date

Jdm4tth3ws - so sorry   seems clinics apply different criteria to what they put back in? Good luck for next time  

Welcome jennyewren and good luck with your 2ww  

Just one day to go for me and not looking forward to the morning -  as it could be the end of the PUPO bubble. Not feeling any mild cramps now just feel like I do normally, DH keeps telling me that doesn't mean anything but I guess a part of you is always looking for some sign! 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies, big    and   
X


----------



## jojo30

Hi all

Congratulations to all the BFPs and so sorry to all the BFNs.

I'm literally having to give myself a proper talking to to not test, I mean I only had my IUI last Wednesday 6th November! So technically my test days are 20th-22nd November (clinic said to test 14-16 days after IUI and then if no AF after 16 days to go for a blood test) so I know it would be a totally false result if I did it now! 
It's just I'm totally symptom watching, I'm shattered, I keep getting sharp pains in my ovary areas (not sure what that is!), I'm crampy, quite irritable and keep having waves of feeling sick. I sometimes wonder though if we can make ourselves feel this as we want it so much! 

I'm probably going to give far too much information next but I really need to ask, I've not had any spotting but the last few days I've had like a clear/white discharge, a bit like EWCM -is this still ovulation or is it all over? I don't know who else to ask!  

Thanks 

Jo xx


----------



## Marie79

Evening ladies

So so sorry Jd, Millie, raincloud and Kerrie for you BFNs and anyone else with sad news  

Congrats tatty, curlygirl and Ninat, so pleased for you...there is hope! I wish you happy healthy PGs!  

Dusky I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow!   x

And welcome Rubyless, jojo and kellylou, hope you have relatively sane 2WWs!! (Jojo step away from the tests!!!! Don't give yourself unnecessary stress and confusion hun) 

Sorry if I miss anyone, phones are hard to catch up with all you lovely ladies with!

Love and luck to all xx  xx


----------



## Marie79

Oh yeah, AFM symptom spotting has commenced! Slight cramps, sore BBs, dizzy and tired....could mean anything!!  

xx


----------



## Cranky Angie

Can I just ask you ladies what you would do. I have only one test.
My OTD is today but I woke at 5 and just couldn't face testing at that time and dealing with the fall out all alone. I can test this evening. Or I can test tomorrow morning. I also have a blood test booked for the morning. Will the test be accurate this evening or should I wait till morning, I am 12dp5dt today. Thanks for any advice,. 
Ange xxxx


----------



## Marie79

Hey Cranky Angie,
I hear your dilemma, depends if you've had much to drink and if its a good early response test hun. Otherwise I would wait until the morning for a more definite answer and save yourself stress wishing you'd waited until the morning. Sorry I don't know if that helps but I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## harebrain

Hi everyone, 
Thought id add myself to this thread too, I had ivf, ET yesterday, 9th nov. My OTD is 20th. So just at the beginning of my 2ww.  Feeling quite relaxed about it at the moment, im sure that'll change though!! 

Sharry can I be added to the front page here please?


----------



## ninat77

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your lovely wishes......

Ange, leave it till the morning and whatever time you wake up, do it then!!! Im doing another test in the morning and will be posting tomorrow at somepoint, really hoping I get another BFP...... lots of baby dust being blown your way....

Let us know how you get on, 

Good luck to anyone else who has OTD tomorrow, we will all be there together peeing on our sticks lol xxxx

Love nina xx


----------



## Cranky Angie

Ok nina and Marie you've swayed me .... But hope someone is on here if its a 5am start again lol  
Good luck nina and everyone else testing tomorrow 
   for all of us. 
Ange xxxxx


----------



## ninat77

Good Luck Ange and everyone else.....everything crossed for us all, I will probably be on around 6.30am lol


----------



## Marie79

Always here...morning, noon and night! 

So much luck guys xxxxxxxx


----------



## thewynards

Still don't know what to think.been bleeding 2 and a half days but extremely light,  just need a liner not a pad. Hoping it is implantation!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi ladies!


Can I join you?

I had a top grade 5 day blast transferred today and my OTD is 27/11/13 feeling very positive at the moment x

Good luck to us all

SHARRY - can you add me please


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Cranky i would wait till the blood test. Actually, i never do any other kind of tests. Even though doctor advised to take a test before at home, i said no. Why not enjoy one more night in PUPO? And who knows, tomorrow you might get the best news ever 

 &


----------



## Daisy32

Good luck for tomorrow Duskyrose and everyone else who are waiting to test in the morning. Happy birthday for tomorrow Marie79.


----------



## renata32

hi ladies !                                                                                                                                                                  can i join you ?  i am surro and we are doing  sibling    project ! OTD on 12th, and yes i did POAS bfn , i still hold  my breath for another 2 days .                                                                                                                                    best luck to ALL  and baby dust !


----------



## Gemma daisy

Im new to these chat room..just wanted abut of advice as hard to talk to people not doin ivf..im on my two wk wait .I have two bl8cked tubes plus pocso .26 eggs were collected 18 feilized two eggs out if that were only ines suitable for transfer .so I had two transfed im on day 10 and couldnt wait and did a home pregancy test and got a negative ..does this mean im not pregant?sorry for miss spellings its my touch screen has a mind of its own x


----------



## bridge2jones

Heaps of luck to Monday testers xxxx


----------



## Finky1983

Hi ladies, sorry for BFN's and congrats to bfp's 

Welcome to all newbies here in the 2ww, stay away from early testing and keep your brain busy and occupied. 

AFM: I am off to try and get a blood test to confirm things tomorrow. OTD was Friday and have tested 4times since and got a dark positive each time, still nervous though. Have my early scan booked for 28th November on my nephews bday


----------



## duskyrose

Welcome to all the newcomers and good luck with your 2ww! Hope it's smooth sailing and you keep your nerve not to test early!! 

Marie - happy birthday for tomorrow hope you are doing something nice? 

Cranky - I'd wait until the morning if you've only got one HPT. I'll be logging on early but if its bad will probably need to have a cry for a while first so be may later than 6.30. I think we were on the July 2ww together? Here's hoping its this is the one we've been waiting for. 

Jojo - lots of people experience the EWCM you have described, had it on last cycle and this one and I was doing full ICSI last Time and FET now. Lots happening down there try not to stress and call the clinic if you are unsure of anything. 

Finky - the nervousness doesn't stop at the BFP does it, probably not until month 9! Good luck with the bloods x

Gemma - I'd wait until your official test to test if you can, some people have later implantation than others so wont be high enough to register on HPT necessarily yet. There are examples of ladies who tested BFN and by OTD it was positive, which is why clinics want you to wait until later to test to be sure. Don't despair it's still early for you. Wishing you luck  

Thanks for the best wishes ladies, nothing is in my hands now. Was it ever??  Don't feel any symptoms to be honest no spotting or major aches. slightly sore boobs but that all to do with pessaries plus 5 days past af so body probably trying to start but cant because of the meds! 

DH is sound asleep already whereas I think it's going to take a tranquilliser to knock me out! Might have to wrap some pressies tonight to keep me busy! 

Night night ladies and keep strong xx


----------



## duskyrose

It's a BFP !! 

Can't believe it and won't until the first scan I think so taking it one step at a time. Line came up quick and strong too. 

Funny story about how it went though..I put a few drops in the wrong place first and thought oo this strange nothing's happening and had already thrown the FMU away. Luckily realised what an idiot I had been and there still enough for the test in the pipette. . Nearly cried thinking I was going to have to wait another day! 

Marie happy birthday   

Good luck Crankyangie


----------



## Cranky Angie

Dusky 
It's a BFP for me too!!!
I am in total shock. 
Better go, not told DH yet, he still sleeping. Boy have I got a shock for him. 
Ange xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congratulations to you both! X


----------



## duskyrose

Congratulations Crankyang!!!!!! Marie your birthday is a super lucky one I think 

Thanks Nuttynat - hope you doing well in your 2ww x


----------



## Mrs.F

*Cranky Angie, duskyrose* congratulations to you both!!! Great news!

AFM - My OTD is tomorrow and I couldn't sleep, toyed with the idea of testing this morning, but didn't... I have on and off AF cramps, a bit sore boobs, but that's all. I am afraid to test and get a BFN again


----------



## Marie79

Congrats Dusky and Ange!!! So happy for you xxxx 

And thank you for my birthday wishes! I knew today would be a lucky day!

Lots of love xx


----------



## harebrain

Big congrats duskyrose and cranky angie !! 
Have a great birthday marie79!!


----------



## notgivingup

Great news on here this morning. Congratulations ladies xx


----------



## Marie79

Thank you harebrain  

Good luck MrsF and any other tomorrow testers! May the luck continue throughout the week!  

Xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Happy Birthday Marie! May your dearest dream come true!


----------



## deblovescats

Hi everyone
Sorry for late response but my lap top was playing up over the weekend and wouldn't let me log in to FF! 
Sharry - can you update the thread - my God I can't believe it! I got a BFP! Shell shocked doesn't describe it!
I seem to have become addicted to the pee sticks. I couldn't stop myself testing early on Wed with a cheap one - and it came up as a BFN. I think it helped as I'd already convinced myself it was a BFN, so I was coming to terms with it and planning a further cycle. Amyway, as I had a little stock pile of HPTs, I tested again Sat Morning - couldn't believe it-  came out as a faint positive. I nearly fainted! I then tested again in the evening, still BFP. Then OTD Sunday - tested with a clear blue digi as well as the clinic pee stick - 'BFP - showing 2-3 weeks, which I know means 4-5 really. I have to ring the clinic today and find out what to do next. Can't believe I've got to this point as I've never had a BFP before. My 2 previous attempts at DE IVF last year were both BFNs. I didn't have any symptoms either this time, but thankfully it's now positive. I don't know if it's too early, but I've been feeling nauseous for a few days off and on, and actually was sick a little last night. I'm also needing to wee more often. Is it just coincidence or could it be the meds?
Congrats to the BFPs and so sorry to anyone getting a BFN. 
Good luck angie
Deb


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

congratulation deb.  really pleased to hear of a good strong test .
good luck to others testing today.

afm. yesterday thought test was neg but looked a while later and a faint pos again. this morning another faint pos if it twist it under the light. both are poundland cheapies. dont know what to think now 

otd is thurs 

xxxxxx


----------



## Finky1983

Congrats to every one that has a BFP this morning, what a lovely thing to wake to hey. My DH on Friday


----------



## ninat77

Wow Ange and Dusky .... brilliant soo pleased!!!

Well I did mine AND....... It came up BFN, I am now so confused as had a positive yesterday? I had to go toilet a lot earlier this morning at 4.30 but though better do it.

My DH and I are not giving up. I am waiting to hear off my clinic to see what my options are. DH said don't do anymore, now today but couldnt resist when I finally woke this morning. used my FRERtest that was left over and there is defo a very faint line, will keep that one to myself and you guys though lol. I am due on af tomorrow or wed so hope and pray I don't come on.

Got to go back work today but will be on later.

Lots of Congrats to Dusky and Age again really pleased for you xxxxx

Nina xxx


----------



## ninat77

I mean Ange!!!


----------



## Marie79

Thank you MrsF  

Congrats Deb! x

Ninat & Jd home tests can be so confusing!   I really hope those lines get nice and strong for you....failing that blood tests make things a bit clearer...did you say your clinic do bloods? x

Hope everyone has a nice Monday (despite the rain!) 

xx


----------



## ninat77

Hi Marie,

I think so they haven't really told me anything except do a hpt and then contact them today. May just try and wait a few days to see if af turns up (hopefully not!!!)

Happy Birthday by the way xxx

Still holding onto that positive reading on Sun morning which I did with clearblue digital


----------



## duskyrose

Wow more BFPs! Congratulations Deb - and Ninat / JDM like Marie says,  hope your faint lines get stronger. Keep positive xx

Not told anyone we were having treatment this month, so only you guys know! not even my DM. going to wait a few days and test again to make sure things look ok. Don't do bloods/beta test here, just hospital HPT and then scan @ 7 weeks. Another three weeks to wait now as its booked end of month - so much waiting LOL!


----------



## bridge2jones

A day like today has been a long time coming - congratulations ladies, the most positive day we've had all month I think!! 

Those nearly there, hang on til your OTD and keep praying, good luck xxx


----------



## Finky1983

Just need to rant a little. My hospital sent a fax to my go for more pesseries as I run out tomorrow. I just called and they said there is nothing on the system and there is no appointments today to see the doctor argghhhhhh so basically I take my last pesserie tonight and cannot get anymore, what do I do. Wanted to get a blood test too but can't see the stupid gp


----------



## Xxktxxx

Hi everyone! Hope your all well! Gonna add to the good day as my OTD was yesterday and I got a BFP! Gonna ring the clinic today! So happy and nervous at the same time. still thinking of you all. Best of luck!!!


----------



## tatty84

Finky I'm afraid I can't help but am in a similar position as phoned the clinic for prescription and I needed address and fax no for pharmacy, got that and tried calling them back to no answer. After several attempts I left a message but not heard anything. I run out tonight and last time the pharmacy had to order it in, arghh. So annoying


----------



## Finky1983

Isn't it annoying tatty, talk about keeping us calm hey. I called the hospital in the end and they said they would send it through again but I explained there is no appointments to see them, so now I have to travel to hospital to go and collect them and pay private for them arghhhh, they also said no to a blood test so I am going with hpt's now. They said they confirm it at the scan in 2 and a half weeks. I waiting for them to call me back how ere to say its ready to collect mmmm cold be waiting a while. Thinking. Am just gonna go up and wait


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

so i caved in and bought clearblue digital. hate them theyre brutal.  had another pee at 10.30. am so not fmu and it came back pregnant 1-2. weeks . as it 3 days before OTD im remaining cautiously optimistic . bloods on thursday yuk!  

congratulations to all the bfp's out here and very sorry for bfns  

will pop back in thurs afyernoon or fri am with hopefully good bloods results 

xxxxccx


----------



## Yoda85

Can anyone tell how far out their natural cycle was knocked by IVF?

My clinic wants me to test on Monday 18th but I'm very regular and today would have normally been the first day of my period.

Just wondering if it's a good sign that it hasn't turned up or if it's just my imagination.

Congratulations to all the BFP's, I hope I will be joining you shortly. To all the BFN's, chin up and all the best for the future.


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Congrats to all the bfp's. Keep going girls as this gives hope to all if us. 

xxx


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies please can I join you?? Had ET this morning one grade bb blast on board. Am a first timer at bieng pupo and feeling very surreal!! Keep talking to my little bean and feeling extremely protective. Praying it's our time now 

*sharry please could you add me to the front page, my OTD is 21st nov...thanks!*


----------



## bridge2jones

Yoga - I'd forget your natural cycle during all of this, your body is in chaos and full of drugs so please, just try to hang on to your OTD and hopefully you will have the very best of signs, on a stick!! In my book, every day you're not bleeding is a bonus!! Xx

Jdm - great news on your news this morning - please try now to stay away from poas and relax if you can xx

Finky - what a nightmare for you, hope u get your pessaries ok. GP wouldn't do my HcG bloods either, apparently it's a UK wide NHS thing, their guidelines are to only give HcG tests to women at risk of ectopics. After much research and pulling out hair, we found a private hospital to do them. First place we tried wanted 5 days to get results, crazy!! 2nd hospital took 24 hours - more money spent!!! 

Xx


----------



## Finky1983

Tatty hope you got sorted.

I managed to get the pesseries after waiting for three airs at the hospital, as the GP hadn't received the fax from them. Didn't realise even though it was a funded cycle that I had to pay for the pesseries as a private patient though, was very annoying cost a nice £69 but hey I need them and if it all works is worth it. Annoying about the hcg test hey *bridge* how much was your blood test?


----------



## bridge2jones

Pleased you got sorted Finky, relief even if tired!!
The Spire Hospital group quoted £123 but took forever, local independant private hospital was £180!! Shocking how much they cost but the medical world knows we will pay for peace of mind don't they?! Those prices were for progesterone blood test too as there was a question over whether I had enough - think they were similar price so half these costs just for HcG 
Before booking anything, check how long for results first xxx


----------



## tatty84

Finky glad you got sorted. I now have to travel to my clinic tomorrow as I have had a reaction to the meds so they need to heck progesterone levels before seeing if I can go on the pessaries instead. If I have to stay on gestone for another 8 weeks I think I will go insane. I have developed crazy itching around injection site and there's nothing I can use that is safe apart from a cold water bottle that isn't the best in this weather.

Glad to see many more BFP's and hoping there are more to come

Xx


----------



## Finky1983

Oh no tatty, bless you. I hope you get it sorted tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs.F

Did a clear blue test early this morning and got a BFN  
Now waiting for the blood test in hospital with a heavy heart


----------



## Cranky Angie

Sorry mrs f it's the worst feeling getting a bfn. Look after yourself today. 
 
Ange xxxx


----------



## duskyrose

Mrs F so sorry    thinking of you xx


----------



## Marie79

I'm so sorry MrsF   x


----------



## nuttynat1982

So sorry mrs f xxx


----------



## harebrain

So sorry mrs F


----------



## Finky1983

So sorry mrs F


----------



## tatty84

So sorry mrsf 

Xxx


----------



## bridge2jones

Big hugs Mrsf, take care of u xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Thank you so much ladies. God knows I needed that support...
It's officially over. The blood test came with HCG 10.7 9dp5dt

Now i need to give my body some rest and then try again with the frosties...

Good luck to all waiting. Wish you lots of


----------



## bridge2jones

It's really positive that you're thinking of your frosties already Mrsf, well done you, it takes strength and there important in this roller coaster ride. I hear so many times of ladies succeeding much better with frosties than fresh cycles, guess they have to be especially strong embies to be frozen!! 

Hope you get a few glasses of wine and a few chances to let your hair down and enjoy yourself before it all starts again - then here's to next time lucky!! Xxx


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hey Mrs F

I do not post on here a lot but follow everyone. The lovely thing about FF id that you know your never alone and the only one feeling awful.
I'm testing tomorrow but know its over already. Its all about acceptance and thinking ahead. I'm not going to sit here and wallow in self pity, complete waste of time as there is nothing I could have done to change the outcome.
So Yes, well done you for being positive! Saddle up girl as you will be jumping hurdles again real soon!

Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.F

Hey Charlie,
It's not over till it's over - give it the benefit of the doubt till tomorrow. I am also not big of a "poster", but I do follow everyone too. Sometimes it really helps to know there are others there experiencing the same, who know exactly how you feel and what's going on in your mind/heart. God firbid, I don't want to be a tough one, but it really diesn't make sense to as you say sit there, whine and wallow in self pity... I just can't afford it to be weak... I am already 40 and the time is ticking away. I have actually just enrolled myself in a yoga course and will definately do a diet to lose at least 22 pounds before the next try. I just need to do my best to provide those embies with the best possible inplantation and growth conditions... 
I cired only the first time, blamed the whole world, then went to a psychologist to sort some old issues with my "dear" mother (nobody and nothing can harm a child in such an extent as its' mother - a mother can create a life and also destroy it...), unfortunately didn't lose any weight, but I now will.  

I wish you all, BFNs and BFPs too, strength to see the positive side of the situation, but also a minute to grieve.
Thank you for being there for me xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poshbird

Hi everyone, I hope u don't mind if I join this thread, it's my first post!!
Firstly, sorry to hear about the BFN's, sending u all lots of hugs   Secondly, congratulations to all the BFP's!
I had my transfer on 5/11 of 2 embryos, 1 week in and I am going mad  !!!!! I won't do any POAS but boy am I a symptom checker!!! Can't remember what symptoms I had first time!! Keep feeling stuff going on in my tummy, can be angry one minute and then all emotional the next (which isn't me!!!), I know it could very well be the drugs, or just my head making up these symptoms!!! It's just nice to read on here that I'm not the only one!!! I'd forgotten how much of a roller coaster this journey is!!!

Hannah'sauntie - I talk to my two!! And always name them as well, think it helps me!!!

I wish everyone luck with their 2ww & hope for lots of positive results.

Xx


----------



## kk79

Just to make you all laugh and my borderline insanity during this 2ww!

This morning I thought my pee smelt a little metallic so thought that was a sign!
Then I also decided that my sense of smell has obviously just improved so that is also a sign!

Sheesh..... put me out of my misery! lol


----------



## CharlieClarke

LOL KK,

How did your nose get so near to smell Watersports


----------



## Haydan

CharlieClarke said:


> How did your nose get so near to smell Watersports


Lmao!


----------



## kk79

not quite! lol!

Anyway, knicker watch continues......


----------



## aussiebub

Hi ladies
I am also on the 2ww. My transfer date was 5/11 and otd is 19/11. Wishing everyone a bfp and bucket loads of sanity in this crazy waiting period lol


----------



## thewynards

We got a     it stays.x


----------



## bridge2jones

Yeah!!!! Congratulations you!!


----------



## CarrieBo

Hi Ladies, I'm new to this group so I hope you don't mind me gate crashing your thread 😊 Sharry, could I be added to the Nov 2ww list?

I had a two day transfer on 9th Nov and am due to test on 22nd Nov.  We would have loved to have held out for a five day transfer, but it was not meant to be. Does anyone have any encouraging stories of BFP with a two day transfer? 

Wishing you all the best of luck with your journeys


----------



## Jessnharlie

Hey everyone I had a FET yesterday it was frozen as a 5 day blastocyte and my was my only frostie praying that now it's survived the thaw that it's a little fighter!! 

Can I be added to the front page my OTD is 22nd nov
Xxx


----------



## Yoda85

A question for you ladies who have been through this process more than once unfortunately....

If this cycle fails and I went on to have one of my frosties transferred (I have two) is that counted as my 2 shots on the NHS? Just want to have myself prepared.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jessnharlie

Hi yoda,

No a FET is not classed as your second go a fresh cycle will be your second try!

Fingers crossed this works and your second go will be a long time away! Xx


----------



## Marie79

a big welcome lovely new ladies. So much luck for your 2WW!  

Congrats thewynards!!! So pleased for you!  

Kk & Charlie I needed that giggle!  


Starting to feel nervous as Friday approaches    can't call it at this stage, could go either way!

Hope everyone's doing ok xxxx


----------



## MissMoo

Hi all I'm new to this site too and on my 2WW and also test on the 22nd of Nov   Would love to be added to the group. Sending baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## heidicarter

I am new to this site. Had 5dt of 2 embryos on 30th Oct and been told not to test until this Friday 15th. I have had cramps on and off like period pain from day of transfer. Last night and today the cramps have been constant and I really feel like I am going to start my period however no spotting or bleeding yet. This is our 1st IVF and unfortunately our only chance as BAG only funding 1 cycle and we can't afford anymore. This 2ww is killing me don't know how I'm going to manage until Friday.


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Evening all!havent posted a lot but have been lurking and looking everyday! Congrats to all those with positive results and hugs to those who have to try again.  

Hello to all the newbies.  

Yoda fet is classes as same cycle. Every time they do ec is another cycle. 

Marie good luck for Friday. You had any symptoms? 

Afm, otd on Thursday.   Praying its worked but not really had any symptoms. No spotting. Just felt tired and a few twinges but nothing to make me feel its worked. Will prob test in morning (I thinking holding out til one day before isn't bad!) if it hasn't worked I'm booking my wedding for the summer so will have to put off trying again until then. So I suppose there is a slight positive. Although I will have to have an operation in my bicornate uterus before the next try so not looking forward to that. Anyway fingers crosses this is my time!


----------



## Yoda85

Thanks everyone for replying, makes me feel a lot better knowing that it's not just transfer of one frostie and then no more funding!

Hopefully won't need it but nice to know.


----------



## Marie79

Hi bringmesunshine, well done on holding out this long to test!   I really hope you get a nice BFP in the morning   but as you say it's good to have your wedding to look forward to if not. I've had a few twinges, sat and Sunday i had AF type cramps but that's gone now. Just feeling tired, bloatedand dizzy and occasionally sensitive BBs, but I'm on Gestone injections this time so could be that...who knows     How are you feeling hun? 

Heidi sorry you're finding this 2WW hard. We cant help but symptom spot even though a lot of signs could be anything from being poked and prodded, to meds, to pregnancy or AF!! No bleeding/ spotting yet is a good sign so don't worry about the cramps as they are also a sign of pregnancy....so confusing and frustrating I know!   I also had a few AF type cramps at the weekend...praying they were implantation cramps    keep strong....nearly Friday   

xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Very quick post from me - all the ladies testing soon and worried about AF type cramps - I'm 6 weeks pg and have been having them since halfway thru my 2 week wait!! I get them every day, off and on all day along with bloating and twinges. I don't have a scan but my last HcG reading, at 5 weeks, was 16000!!!! So I can only hope that all these weird lower tummy things are a positive sign, maybe it's just a poor coincidence that they feel so much like AF
- just wanted to give you some relief I hope!! Good luck and baby dust xxxxxxx


----------



## notgivingup

Evening all, 
hello to everyone new over the last 24 hours - glad to see i wont be alone testing on the 19th ausibub and poshbird.  Dont know about you, but each day feels like a week!  trying hard not to symptom spot as i've read so many times of ladies with and without symptoms who went on to get their BFP but its really is impossible!  I havent had anything except a 'tightening' feeling - feels like a when your tummy is in knots from stress but lower down.  didnt have it on either previous cycle.  I'm holding out for testing a day early (cause have to work on OTD) so ordered HPT's today so they wont be in the house until weekend - never requested such a slow delivery on anything in my life but daren't have them in the house.  trying really hard to keep calm and avoid stress as my acupuncturist advised but this is proving to be a particularly difficult week with very ill family members.  just need time to start slipping by a bit faster, but really need to stop wishing my life away!  Anyway, rant over!
Bringmesunshine - good luck tomorrow  
the wynwards - congrats!
mrsf - really sorry - keep focusing on those frosties - its a much more straightforward process!

xx


----------



## TBM

Hello ladies, this 2ww is torture. I was on such a high first few days after transfer of 3 blasts (as over 40) which were 5aa 4aa and 4ab on 5 November, best grades we have ever had. But by Sunday just felt really low and the dread set in that it hadn't worked don't feel any different. OTD is Friday but going to test Thursday so I can prepare myself. Good luck to all those testing this week.


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Good luck tbm. Have you had any symptoms? I'm testing tomorrow which is one day early too x


----------



## Kayy

Hi Ladies 
I just been lurking this last week as I managed to pick up the worst head cold! Sods law I am ill again during my 2ww but then again, in my first 2ww time I got my BFP 

I have very bad and tested way to early  My OTD 15th but its just feels like I want a flashing light to go off and tell me the exact minute I become pg 

Just gonna try and hold out now but like others, I feel that my af is not far away. Just want to be positive but it hard when you have no clue whats going on inside your own body.

Thank you *bridge2jones * for sharing your experience and the hope!

*heidicarter * & *Marie79 * these 2ww are brutal! It feels more like a 2yrw! I am testing on fri as well and can only hope that we get our BFPs.

*TBM * good luck on Thursday 

Crossed everything for Friday and for loads more BFPs but I am determinted not to test before till then


----------



## Kayy

*Bringmesunshine * just want to say good luck!


----------



## TBM

Bringmesunshine, no symptoms of note just the usual signs af is on its way. Good luck for testing today have everything crossed for you.


----------



## duskyrose

Congratulations the wynards - that's fantastic news ! 

Welcome to all the new ladies and lots of luck with your 2ww.   

Bringmesunshine - good luck with your test this morning  

Kayy & Marie & Heidi - fingers are crossed for you for Friday, not long to go now!   

Bringmesunshine & TBM try and keep positive, I didn't feel anything unlike last time, except for very numb / subdued cramps from time to time. Which to be fair are probably from the lovely pessaries. 

Getting ready for a lovely long drive to Cheltenham for work, so have a great day everyone, here's to more BFPs 

Xx


----------



## kk79

Morning all

Just woke up to the unmistakeable pains of AF and she's arrived full blown.
Totally gutted. OTD was the 18th November.

Will try again in the new year with the frosties, but i'm not a happy bunny.


----------



## notgivingup

I'm so sorry kk79. There are no words. Glad you have frosties to aim towards. Take care and be kind to yourself xx


----------



## kk79

thanks notgivingup, this is gonna take wine and chocolate me thinks....ho hum... 
I really tried to stay positive whilst being realistic, but you cant help getting carried away with baby thoughts.
This was our first ever try, so at least I know whats coming next time so I can obsess with a little experience. 
poo poo poo


----------



## nuttynat1982

So sorry kk x


----------



## Marie79

Really sorry Kk   so much luck for next time with your frosties. Always good to start planning the next stage (whilst eating chocolate and drinking wine!) good luck xx

Thanks dusky, nearly there!! How are you feeling? Has the good news sunk in yet?  

Good luck TBM for tomorrow  

Bridge2jones thank you for your words of reassurance... think we all needed that as its so hard not to freak out with the slightest AF cramp! X

Kayy and Heidi how are you doing? I myself am frankly crapping it!    as you said Kayy I just wish there was a big light that goes on to say 'yes you're pregnant'!   oh well... nearly Friday ladies      

Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Sorry kk.  

I've just tested.   Yes one day early but can't see that making much difference. It was a bfn.  

Looks like I will be focusing on my wedding instead for now 

Had all these plans of announcing it on Christmas Day too!  

Good luck everyone, hope you all get lucky x x


----------



## tatty84

So sorry kk, hoping you have success with your frostiness.

Ladies, I have a question for those on 3 pessaries a day how do you spread them out through the day?

Wishing everyone a lovely day 

Xx


----------



## duskyrose

Bringmesunshine & KK so sorry be good to yourselves and wishing you lots of luck for next time     KK I found doing FET so much easier on my body so hopefully that helps. 


Tatty - I do my twice a day and they have to be 12 hours apart so not sure when its 3 times. I'd give the clinic a ring to check just to be sure. 


Marie - not sunk in to be honest still feeling cautious/nervous as don't do bloods/beta tests. as a result we've not told immediate family either. going to wait until after 7 week scan, which is difficult as seeing my parents just before scan date and best friends bday night out when I won't be drinking! 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## bridge2jones

Tatty - I take 3 pessaries a day too. I'm not obsessive about it and don't worry too much about them being exactly spread perfectly - I insert one ten minutes before I get up, about 715. I then do the second one about 230pm. I'm lucky as I'm not working at the mo so can do it in comfort of home! Don't worry if you're working, just pop to the loo and do it, it will still absorb fine. Then third one I do at bedtime, somewhere between 10 and 1030pm. 

Sorry to the bfn ladies this morning, hope you have hugs and love aplenty. Take care xxxxx


----------



## harebrain

so sorry KK79 and bringmesunshine,


----------



## Torybell

Hello!

I wondered if anyone could give me some advice on whether to do a hpt earlier than the clinic advises?

After 2 unsuccessful GIFT fertility treatments and one failed ZIFT procedure earlier in the year we had 2 1 day old embryos transferred on Wednesday last week with ZIFT. Due to operations years ago to remove pre-cancerous cells my cervix is stenosed which means there is no option to replace the embryos into my uterus - GIFT and ZIFT replace the eggs into my Fallopian tubes so the embryos can only be 1 day old to prevent eptopic pregnancy.  

Our pregnancy blood test is not until Friday next week but it is my DHs Birthday this Sunday so I am wondering whether to test early. I would never do anything without his agreement usually but I'm terrified the result will be bad news and will ruin an already stressful Birthday. Should I test without him knowing and only let him know if it's good news?

Because of bad news in the past and the age of the embryos when they're replaced  I feel like are chances are so slim. I'm so scared of another negative result and really don't know what we'll do if we're unlucky again. Trying to think positive but I'm struggling.

I have had no symptoms to cling on to. On unsuccessful cycles I have had bad pains at 7dpt and haven't this time but I think this is probably due to the progesterone and oestrogen I am on in higher doses this time.

Any advice would be really appreciated!

Thank you xx xx


----------



## koala1

sorry I have not been on here for a while.  

SHarry, please can you update my result as a BFN, just wasn't meant to be this time.

Having time out ready for second cycle next year.  Absolutely devastated, can't stop crying but think that's hormones from the drugs and now AF has arrived when I finally stopped the pessaries.  

Only going through this one more time as its too upsetting.

Good luck to everyone else still to test.  

Xxx


----------



## KTC40

Hi Sharry
Can you add me to the list had 2 blastocycts transfered 11/11/13 grades 2BB and 2BC (with 1 day 6 hatching BB frozen) bit disappointed as used 24 year old donor who produced 21 eggs, was hoping for better and more Blastocytes but have to stay positive.
My OTD is 24/11 (although will do HPT test before that knowing me)!
Congratulations to all the BFPs and. So sorry for the BFNs - been there many times
K


----------



## L Pea

HI not sure what am doin on this page am on my 2ww till Nov 21st


----------



## D500D

Hi Sharry,

Please can you add me I had 1 4AA and 1 hatching AA blast transferred on 6 Nov, test day is the 18 Nov.

I have been stalking you all and have been to scared to join this is my last funded cycle and possible the end of the road. I'm so sorry to hear of all the BFNs what a miserable month this is turning out to be.  

Congratulations to all the BFPs you beautiful ladies deserve it.

OK as I have no symptoms and had Mild OHSS after egg collection I couldn't hold out any longer. So yesterday 6dp 5dt I did a HPT and it was a major BFN  . I also was woken in the night with a night sweet and AF pains a sure sign I'm not even going to make it to test day again! I just don't get it life can be so cruel.


----------



## Torybell

Please could you add me? I had 2 embryos replaced on 6th November with a ZIFT procedure. Test date is 22nd November. Fingers couldn't be more crossed! Thank you xx


----------



## deblovescats

hi everyone
so sorry kk, bringmesunshine and koala. I feel for you - I've been there - 2 BFNs last year, so I was expecting the same this time. Just take time to come to terms with the outcome, spoil yourselves - wine and chocolates at the ready, and go for it again when you're ready if that's what you want to do.
As for symptoms, I had convinced myself that it was a BFN again as I had none whatsoever as I didn't last year. Also for testing early, I was bad and tested last wed which was 10dp6dt and it was a BFN! I thought that was it but tested again day before OTD, on Sat and got a faint BFP. The on OTD got a darker BFP - so even if you get a negative before test day, there's still a chance!
Hang on in there.
Good luck to everyone for OTD.
Deb


----------



## aussiebub

Hi ladies
Sharry was hoping I could be added to 2ww ladies. My test date is 19th November . Wishing everyone lots of sticky baby dust x


----------



## Kayy

I have officially lost it! I tested this morning.. and last night   After promising myself No More Testing!!   Now it looks like I have a very faint line on a Tesco hpt and also I used up one given to me by the clinic. Both have a very very faint line after being left a while.
So all morning I have been reading about evaporate line on hpt's and I feel like I am going a bit loopy with tmi.

Is there any hope? Praying AF keeps away but it feels she is about to make a visit. My emotions are up and down, I just can't keep up.

Marie79 - Just trying to hang in there but its hard. 15th seems years away, doesn't it.

Feel so sorry for the ladies with BFNs today   My heart goes out to you  

Keeping positive and no more HPTs left in the house


----------



## Marie79

Welcome newbies   so much luck to you guys!   

Torybell, Sunday does seem very early to test... I understand the temptation as it would be a lovely pressie for your DH but I really wouldn't risk the stress and heartache if its negative because its too early. Try to hold out a bit longer... Be strong  

Kayy what are you like!?!?   I thought I was bad! Faint lines sound good to me..I also googled evap lines non stop after my last cycle when I got a positive (ended in ectopic but still they were positive lines not evap lines).....here's hoping they get stronger for you  

Hope the ladies with BFNs are holding up ok  

xxx


----------



## CarrieBo

Hi Ladies, newbie here 😊

I was wondering if any of you know how NHS funding works, it's such a minefield!

We only had two eggs, both of which fertilised. We had one embryo transferred on day two and the other they were going to see how it progressed and then freeze.  we have just heard that our second embryo hasn't progressed and has been 'discarded'. It's such a horrible word (or maybe it's just me being over sensitive!) 

We are so fortunate to live in an area where the PCT allow three attempts at IVF with frozen transfers in between if there are sufficient eggs. I guess my question is whether we have lost a fresh and frozen attempt or whether we can still have the frozen transfer for this cycle at a later date if a produce enough eggs to freeze in our second or third cycle.  I hope this makes sense!!

It may be that there is already a thread on this, but I can't seem to find it

My thoughts are with you ladies with BFN, I hope you are all doing ok.

xxx


----------



## notgivingup

CarrieBo, in my trust, we were eligible for a frozen attempt for each fresh cycle, but didnt necessarily have to have them following each fresh cycle.  I did 2 fresh cycles and then frozen after these, using frosties from 1st cycle in our '3rd' cycle if that makes sense!  but all trusts seems to have varying policies, so give your clinic a call to check.  I would imagine if you get 3 fresh cycles (lucky you!!) you could be eligible for 3 frozen, providing you have enough frosties.  No idea if that makes sense - it does to me!!

Kayy, -  !! but a line is a line, so its looking good, especially if you had negative before.

AFM, going slowly mad all day.  Am now 8dp3dt.  TMI alert - having loads of discharge today and slightly tinged brown when i wipe - it really is unbelievable how much we knicker-watch isn't it!??!!  Trying to tell myself all day it might be implantation but it feels like AF is knocking on the door and ready to start.  Have always got to OTD before so  feel like its probably the pessaries keeping it at bay.  So frustrating cause still to early to do any test anyway. Urgh, 2ww madness is ridiculous!

xx


----------



## mellyliv

Hei Ladies,  

I am new to this site, just looking for some companionship during my 2ww. I am currently 5dpt 3dt.  We used 2 frozen embryos, so I am really hoping at least one will stick    

I started getting sore boobs yesterday, but from what Ive read thats too early, since the baby wont have implanted yet?  I am on no medication whatsoever. ( they do things a bit differently here in Norway) so I am a bit confused...

Any advice?


----------



## heidicarter

Thanks for all the support ladies it's so nice to be able to look on here anytime you get a stray thought and find support and love from people you haven't even met but no your troubles and worries more than anyone else.

Marie79 I am just about keeping it together but this wait is the worst thing ever. Every time I get a twinge I think my period is starting and its so hard to keep calm! I am so tempted to do a hpt tomorrow it's 1 day before the clinic said but it's still 10 days post 5 dt.

My thoughts are with all those who have had bfn this week.

Marie79 and Kayy best of luck for Friday hoping it's good news for you both xxx


----------



## Marie79

Thanks Heidi, I know what you mean this website is a god send...thank goodness for all this support from all these lovely ladies...even though its in a rubbish circumstance why we're here! 

I have also been waivering about testing tomorrow...have just been googling how early you can test with a 3day transfer....however have decided to be strict with myself and wait til Friday....plus feeling too chicken! I really don't want to see a Bfn  

Xx


----------



## CarrieBo

Thanks notgivingup, it makes perfect sense!
xx


----------



## Torybell

Marie79 thanks  so much for your advice. Am back to work tomorrow so hopefully will be stronger with more distractions and less time to think. Very best of luck to you with for your test day xx

Carriebo -  I'm really sorry your 2nd embryo didn't progress. I have been in exactly the same position. For our first frozen cycle we had 2 embryos and neither survived the thaw. Sadly it did mean that we missed out on that cycle. We asked if we could have two frozen cycles after our 2nd fresh cycle (if we had enough embryos) but we're told that wasn't possible. We also thankfully live in an area where we get three cycles but you only get the frozen cycle if there are frosties remaining from that fresh cycle. This seemed bmuch easier to explain in my head!?!

So sorry to all those with BFN's - I know the feeling well. Please don't give up hope.

Love to all xx xx


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi ladies in waiting, may I join you.  totally forgot about this thread!

Had a 5 day transfer on the 11th of Nov. One embryo on board and mama's going insanely crazy at 2dp5dt! At least I'm not alone.  
Hope everyone is doing well and keeping warm. I'm going back to work next Monday and I'm a bit nervous about it. OTD is 22nd Nov next Friday and DH and I are thinking of testing on Saturday instead. Can't bear going to work if BFN. 

Positive vibes everyone.

Sharry please add me to front page. Thank you.


----------



## Kayy

Well I wish I could give you ladies some better news but AF arrived this afternoon, so my 2ww is over   I keep thinking that maybe I can bleed and still maybe be pg but tbh it over   I had some tears but at least I have my DS, believe me, I know I have already been so lucky!

Just need to have a rest from this 'merry go round' for awhile. Hopefully next year DH & I will go back to the beginning and try clomid, hoping that a miracle will happen naturally. If not the it back to Bourn for another cycle. I am going to enjoy my DS and try not to buckle under the guilt that I might not be able to give him a sibling. My darlingsisters have said that he has so many cousins he will never be or feel like an only child! I am truly blessed with there support.
               

Good luck Marie79 & heidicarter on 15th! I soo want you both to have your BFP's. It would make me smile from ear to ear  

notgivingup - 2ww is just madness but so worth every single minute when you get that BFP! Keep positive, its not over till the fat lady sings and I promise not to make a peep! 

Good luck and loads of sticky baby dust to you all  
Kay xx


----------



## sosdog

Been stalking this thread and was hoping to add to the heartening BFPs, but I'm afraid it's a BFN. Had a Day 2, 4 cell grade 2 emby transferred, thought it might have implantanted as had a bit of pinkish discharge 5 days later, and a few dull pains, but started to give up hope when BBs didn't feel sore/big (as noticed this when was pregnant naturally, which sadly ended in a mc). Did a HPT 2 days before OTD, and on OTD, and AF came on the 3rd day after stopping the pessaries. This was a natural ICSI cycle due to age and male motility/morphology/ASA issues. This was our 2nd cycle - the first resulted in failed fertilisation so no ET. Self-funding so no idea what to do now (no frozen embies as only 1 egg collected). It's so crushing!

Good luck to the rest of you yet to test, congrats to those with BFPs, and hugs and strength to the BFNs.


----------



## TBM

Sorry I haven't been on today ladies I have had the mother of all headaches all day. So sorry to hear so many BFN today nothing ever really prepares you for it. Big hugs and look after yourself. I have chickened out about testing tomorrow going to wait until Friday my OTD date to be certain. Don't feel so alone as there are a few of you testing Friday too.


----------



## nuttynat1982

kayy - am so sorry  - was gonna say, Tescos hpt are the ones i used in my last pregnancy and they showed up just as early as first response. If I was you I would still test again in a few days as maybe it might still be a pregnancy. my clinic have told me even if  I bleed, im still to test on otd as it doesnt always mean game over xxx


----------



## Marie79

I'm so sorry Kay that bloomin AF arrived! As nuttynat said it may not be over   but I'm glad you have lots of support and a gorgeous DS to spoil!  

Sosdog I'm sorry for your bfn. It's so hard physically, emotionally and financially I know...it's so cruel to see a bfn after all we go through. Good luck with whatever you decided to do next  

TBM be nice to have someone else to test with Friday...glad you chickened out of tomorrow   not long now.... I'm constantly back and forth mentally whether I believe it's worked or not...torture!   good luck xx


----------



## aussiebub

Hi ladies
BFN hpt 9dp 5dt
Devastated


----------



## duskyrose

Aussiebub /Kayy / SOS  so sorry ladies.  Be good to yourselves and good luck for when you are ready to go again.   

Marie / TBM - well done for waiting until OTD, I was early tester last time and became addicted to the POAS was doing two at a time different makes!! Good luck for tomorrow there a few of you I think so hopping for a Mega Friday  for BFP  

Torybell - I found being at work meant the 2ww went faster and there's usually plenty of distraction so you don't spend nearly as much time on symptom / knicker watch - good luck xx

Loveawaits - I would have done the same thing if I couldn't have worked from home on my OTD , most ladies can just about last until the OTD let alone an extra day on top!! Good luck x


----------



## Cranky Angie

So busy on this thread, can't keep up. How are you doing dusky? 
 to everyone who didnt get good news. I know how hard it is. 
Ange xxx


----------



## harebrain

kayy, sosdog, aussiebub, so sorry on your bfn, make sure you take some time and spoil yourselves   

Marie, tbm, almost there now. think positive!!    

im 5dp5dt and driving myself nuts with symptom googling. really trying not to! but i definitely dont feel like testing yet, i'm actually feeling pretty scared at the thought of a pee stick.


----------



## KTC40

Hi everyone
Am now 3dp5dt woke up with a stuffy runny nose, does this mean anything? Going mad googling everything like you harebrain!
Got the usual cramps etc from progesterone suppositories
Again sorry to all the BFNs been there many times but so busy on this sight to keep track of everyone!
Have a friend staying with me who is having IVF but opposite to me, own eggs and donor sperm! She still at injection stage which am doing for her as a nurse, helpful as my DP going to Australia for a wedding today! (poor timing) so not on my own
K


----------



## duskyrose

Kornfield - it's hard not to get hooked on googling symptoms.. Good that your friend is staying with you, you can both support each other. When is your DP back? In time for OTD or after??

Harebrain - I found it best not to test until OTD .. it's better on your nerves and can stress you out if its not BFP its not worked vs it is BFP and will it stick? Sounds like you definitely won't be testing early 

Hi CrankyAngie - I'm good thanks still nervous until the scan as we don't do bloods, so another waiting of 2w! Been following your diary btw, hope you all ok x are you going to join the July/aug thread? 

Heidi - the twinges and cramps are worrying because you associate them with AF but you get them the pessaries and can also be from things like implantation. Try not to worry   yes nearly impossible I know! 

Mellyliv - welcome and as for sore boobs could be from all the changes in hormones in your body. Plus implantation is around day 4/5 so try not to over think it. Didn't know the protocol was so different in Norway? Good luck with your 2ww  

D500d - you've tested early and the cramps may just be from the meds. Try to hang in there and my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies, I'm 3dp5dt and already going nuts   I'm off work and desperately need distractions. 
Slept awful last night and its made me so sad to see bfn this morning. My heart goes out to you and sending massive hugs  
Hope everyone testing soon is feeling positive, can't wait to see some bfp this week xx


----------



## KTC40

Hi Dusky Rose, 
DP not back until 1st December so after OTD, was supposed to go to wedding too but flying to Australia today is not an option for obvious reasons! but got a friend staying with me going through the same thing (she is doing it by herself with donor sperm) which is brave but she is 42 so its now or never for her with her own eggs so wants to give it a go.
Going to try to stay off google! K


----------



## aussiebub

Thank you dusky rose
Good luck ladies. Bring on the BFP's
Lol and sticky baby dust to you all x


----------



## aussiebub

Kcormfield - wishing you a happy and safe trip to my part of the world when you decide to travel and if you need anything pm me


----------



## Love_awaits

Afternoon ladies, how's everyone holding up. I was just wondering if anyone else is listening to Zita West's CDs. I finally bit the bullet and bought it over iTunes yesterday as I had trouble sleeping. I couldn't finish the exercise as I fell asleep within 10 mins. I think she was counting up to 8? The orange light on my neck? 

I'm very sorry to read about all the BFNs. Hope you all take time out to get over this cycle and plan what to do next for the future. 

Those that are testing today/tomorrow, good luck! 

It's 3dp5dt and I am not feeling anything apart from twinges from my ovary. Golden question, what day post transfer is the earliest to test?


----------



## harebrain

Hannahsauntie, ive gone back to work but only 3 days this week and 3 days next. Its a help with distraction! And stops me being on google symptoms all day every day  

Duskyrose, the way im feeling at the moment, I wont be testing at all   DH asked me this morning if I wanted him to take otd off work, I said he could, or the day after, or the day after that, whatever was easiest for him. He looked at me as if I was crazy.


----------



## Marie79

Aussiebub sorry to hear of your bfn  

I'm glad I'm not the only one going nuts googling everything! Kcornfield I had a slight sore throat and stuffy nose last weekend....of course I was googling what that meant!!   glad you have company during your 2WW

Harebrain I'm also scared of pee sticks this time round.... Infact if it wasn't that I run out of Gestone tomorrow and need to know if I need more I think I'd happily leave it a few more days to test!! But I guess I need to vacate my pupo bubble at some point!  

Love_awaits yes I bought the zita west relaxation cd, I've used it loads for my last 3 transfers but not so much this time, but I also tend to fall asleep half way through! Generally testing wise I've always been told to test 14 days post EC (or 12 days post transfer) good luck, stay relaxed xx


Hugs to all


----------



## geordiebunny

Hey ladies can I join in, some names I recognise already good luck to you all.
Am now 5dp5dt and cramps were really bad last night I was moments away from taking paracetamol (trying to not take any painkillers if I can help it) and dh was reading whether to ring hospital. Is that normal only lasted an hour but worst I have felt. Now sat here wrapped up as woke up with bad head cold. 
Thanks


----------



## CG781

Geordie - I had similar around same time and was also reaching for the paracetomol (which is fine to take btw). Sorry if TMI but I got up, had a poo and found the pains went away - maybe everything was being squashed!! Could be implantation. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Love awaits I'm doing the zita west cd too, find it helps with the anxieties which am feeling massively today.
Had the most awful twinges last night and then nothing today apart from feeling fed up and randomly crying!
I got a bit paranoid I was having pmt symptoms today as was getting irritated by silly things
So think I need to chill with zita this afternoon


----------



## ninat77

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on since the beginning of week, when it was my OTD. However, after having my bloods monitored, its  BFN unfortunately. We are gutted. Having a couple of days of feeling really sorry for myself and will then dust myself down and start planning next cycle. This will be a fresh second cycle, as we didnt get any frosties from this one. One positive way I can look at is, there are lots of things that I can learn from this first cycle and we will be hopeful for our second we we hope to try Jan/Feb time.

I am over the moon for all you ladies who got BFPs this week, hope everyhting goes well for you.

For the ladies testing this week and tomorrow/wkend, I am going to log on to see how you get on, Got everything crossed for you.

For ladies like me, who got BFNs this week. Chin up and am feeling your pain right now, I hope to see some of your on Jan/Feb 2ww thread. We'll pull through together xx

Lots of love Nina xxx Wine and Choc for me this weekend xxxx


----------



## D500D

Hi ladies


Duskyrose I know I know I tested to early. I feel like a crack addict for hpt's and I don't know why because it only makes you feel 1000 times worse.

Geordiebunny I have had the same thing every night since 5dp 5dt lets     and 1 more for luck   It's implantation pains

I have come up with a horrible rash and still have shortness of breath since egg collection. So went to see Dr Gorgy today who said a blood test as early as 7dp 5dt will give an answer. So I'm waiting for the clinic to call back at 5.30 today with my results. I've already started crying and I don't even have the results yet!

I'll let you all know how I get on


----------



## ninat77

Good Luck D500D xxx


----------



## Haydan

ninat77 said:


> For ladies like me, who got BFNs this week. Chin up and am feeling your pain right now, I hope to see some of your on Jan/Feb 2ww thread. We'll pull through together xx
> 
> Lots of love Nina xxx Wine and Choc for me this weekend xxxx


that made me smile! ill be joining you on the wine and chocs!


----------



## ninat77

Hi Haydan,

Thanks for the reply, I hope you are okay.  

I will hope that you are with me for the 2ww again in Jan/Feb.

Take care Nina xx


----------



## Haydan

Cheers Nina, 

we have our group meeting on the 28th Nov so hoping we get told then when we will be able to start our IVF cycle; earlier the better so hopefully will see you in Jan/feb xxx


----------



## D500D

Wine and chocolate for me it's a BFN roll on January for the next cycle


----------



## heidicarter

I'm so nervous about tomorrow and don't feel like the doing the test now the day is looming as I am convinced it is going to be a BFN. This is my 1 and only chance at IVF due to the huge cost involved so this is all or nothing for us - really scared now that my dreams are going to be shattered.
Happy thoughts to those of you testing tomorrow too xx


----------



## Toria76

Hey everyone. I'm new here so not sure how you add all the abbreviations etc about my situation. I'm currently 8 days after a day 5 blastocyst transfer. I have to do a pregnancy test in a week but the waiting is driving me crazy. I'm bursting into tears all the time and I feel like I'm going nuts. How has everyone coped with the wait?


----------



## Marie79

Heidi I know exactly how you feel. I keep picturing a bfn in the morning! So nervous! But we've got to try to stay positive...it could just as easily be a BFP! Whatever happens, happens we'll get through it. Big hugs and lots of luck hun        

So sorry D500D for your bfn  

Good luck to anyone else testing tomorrow xxx

Sticky dust to all


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Welcome to the clyb
If yoy felt different,  you wouldn't be normal
Hang in, all will be fine.


----------



## notgivingup

Hi Toria76, 
you are definately not alone - there are lots of us on the 'ladies in waiting' -November 2WW thread also going mad and symptom spotting, so you'd be in very good company there!
Good Luck


----------



## harebrain

D500d, so sorry  

Heidi good luck for tomorrow, I think I'll be the same as you, not wanting to test! fingers crossed


----------



## borderbound

Hi ladies 

Hoping everyone is ok.. I had my transfer on 11th Nov - test day 25th. 

it was a 2 day transfer both with 4 cells, so, they were good - but also exactly the same as last time which came to a BFN. 

I've been positive and patient up to now. Now I keep counting down the days and getting frustrated. 

I found the whole thing hugely painful, I was violently sick till 5am the night before transfer, and I'm still hyperstimulated. 

 Just feeling pants.


----------



## TBM

Marie and Heidi big group hug for tomorrow's testing, not looking forward to it at all especially after reading so many sad bfn over the last few days. Preparing myself for bfn will probably test when I get back from clinic as don't want to be waiting all day for the dreaded phonecall. I have a bottle of wine chilling in the fridge and a selection box ready for eating but would love a miracle. Come on Heidi and Marie this thread needs some bfp's tomorrow I will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## johnsdm1

*Good luck everyone!!! xx*


----------



## duskyrose

Marie, Heidi & TBM Good luck and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## MadameCissy

Sharry, could you add me please?

Just completed home inseminations with donor sperm. OTD will be the 29th of November.

Good luck to those testing today!!


----------



## Poshbird

Good luck Marie, Heidi & TBM for today, let's hope for lots of BFP's.

Sorry to hear of the recent BFN's. Sending u all hugs.

Xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi madamecissy!!!


Nice to see you here  x


----------



## heidicarter

BFN - gutted hope Marie and TBN have better luck xxx


----------



## MadameCissy

So sorry, Heidi.  

Nuttynat, hey nice to see you round here too!


----------



## nuttynat1982

so sorry Heidi xxxx


----------



## duskyrose

Heidi so sorry    thinking of you xx


----------



## harebrain

So sorry heidi


----------



## geordiebunny

Heidi - so sorry thinking of you

Afm I need some advice last 2 days had the lightest spotting but this morning it is a lot more so I know it's really early but I did poas and got a faint 2nd line, now am really scared it's my af. Am now 6dp5dt I have never been pregnant before and am at a but of a loss should I ring my clinic?


----------



## nuttynat1982

Geordie - it may be implantation xx


----------



## ninat77

Heidi & D500D - So sorry sweet hearts  

D500D - I will be with you again in January xxx

Good Luck to everyone else this weekend. Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Marie79

BFN for me   devastated! Feel very numb. 

Sorry Heidi  

Thank you everyone for your support x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Marie   so sorry xxxx


----------



## bridge2jones

So sorry ladies xxxx


----------



## Mrs.F

Marie so sorry   My heart goes out to you.  

Heidi, so sorry


----------



## goingforthemiracle

So sad today reading all these bfn's. 

Hang on there lovely ladies. Our day will come hopefully.


----------



## duskyrose

Marie so sorry honey   be good to yourself and I hope when you are ready it will be a BFP  xx


----------



## TBM

Marie and Heidi I am so so sorry I was really hoping for good news on this thread today. I have had a bfn in the past myself so know how painful it is. Thinking of you both take care of yourselves.

Afm went for bloods this morning will probably be after 4pm before I hear anything.


----------



## Marie79

Thank you ladies, been advised by the nurses to test again in a few days as my period still hasn't started but not holding out much hope as was a very definite negative, not even a smidge of a line. 

Good luck TBM  

xx


----------



## babyzen

Like everyone on the 2ww I thought it would be easier second time around and tried to convince myself that because I know the routine, blah, blah, blah....It's NOT!!!

I'm going mad 

When is the earliest I can test post 5DT??

I had transfer on Wednesday and today Friday in still cramping (nothing else ) Whats going on 
Words of encouragement pleeeeease 

Stillbirth @22wks June 2011  IUI - March 2013 -BFN 
IVF / ICSI June 2013 -3dt x 2-BFN


----------



## Lucie5

Hi baby Zen

I am on day 7 past transfer, I had 3 frozen 5 day blastocysts put back last fri, this is my 6th cycle of IVF in 23mnths (that took some doing, I can tell You)! On a good test you will probably pick up on day 9/10 but from experience I would really try to hold out to get a true result. It's hard not to go bonkers, analysing every twinge but it's so early to have symptoms yet and for the hcg to be detected. I'm on gestrone shots so won't bleed earlier but cycles 1-4 I I bled 2 days before otd. 

I hope this is your time, I keep saying this is my last attempt but now I'm not so sure......x


----------



## babyzen

Hi Lucie5,

Thank you for your reply.  Wow! What a journey you are on!  You are so strong. 

I'm also on gestone 100mgs + cyclogest + prednisolone + aspirin +cleaxane. 
You think it's over after the stimulants...but then 'more drugs!  
If you don't mind me asking is it implantation issues for you? 

Also I had my transfer at 4pm on Wednesday. Is Thursday considered day 1 post transfer??

I think I should really try and hang on until day14. Can't believe I'm here again -soul destroying but on the positive side there is always hope (without sounding too cliché )

I wish you sooooo much luck.  Keep me posted. 

Love & Light,  Babyzen.  X


----------



## Kayy

So sorry Marie & Heidi   My heart goes out to you both  

Good luck this afternoon TBM   Give us OTD15 girls some good news  

AFM
Even though AF mildly arrived I still kept on the meds. But its a BFN all the way today   At least the last couple of days of AF makes today not such a shock.

Good luck all


----------



## Lucie5

Hi baby zen

That's funny I'm on that mix of drugs too, the only one I'm not taking is asprin. My test date will be tricky as I did 3 trigger shots in the wk of transfer, the last been day of transfer (to hopefully improve implantation) along with endo glue and endo scratch so I can't test early this time even if I wanted to as it will prob be in my system right up to test date. I get extra drugs for immunology from cardiff but oxford do my transfer and don't know I've don't the triggers! Arrgghh. This is what it's come to for me as oxford don't believe in anything Killer cells related, immunology etc but I've had Chicago bloods done which say otherwise, that's why I'm suppressing everything with drugs.

I do know too much for my own good now as I've breathed and researched every avenue, I'm unexplained but my lining has been 6.9mm, 7.3mm etc at transfer which is pretty poor, the last two cycles through rancid Chinese tea and a acupuncturist I got it to just under 10mm this time which is very acceptable. We never need ICSI and they keep saying there's nothing wrong with either of us! I was 40 in aug though, so age is a factor for me, but I get good egg numbers, quality etc.

Yes, your day 1 starts day after transfer, I put myself on complete sofa rest for 6 days this time as I knew implantation would occur during this period, I thought it was worth a try. I had the t.v planner full of trash and lots of good mags in, quite enjoyed it. I'm a nanny for a 3 yr old not the best job when your doing all this, baby's and play groups everyday!!!  How old are you?  Message over the weekend if you need moral support, yours should have hatched yesterday and be starting the implantation process today/tmoro. X


----------



## chozzy

Hi to everyone,
I've been reading this site and this thread everyday and it has been my support for me throughout the 2ww.
To everyone who has had a BFN, you truly are an inspiration. It's amazing to read how strong you all are and my heart goes out to you.
Also a congrats to all the BFP, you all deserve it more than anything else in the world.

I came to the end of my 2ww today, it was my official test date. I had waited it out and not tested, was very proud of myself! 
I had painful AF cramps throughout all of the second week so was so worried what the result would be.
Me and my DP tested this morning and we were in absolute disbelief when it was BFP .
I had the happiest hour of my life, crying one minute then laughing the next.
But it wasn't meant to be as an hour later I started bleeding heavily. I have been to the hospital and they think  I'm having a miscarriage.

I just wanted to ask if it gets any easier when you try again? Are the expectations lower?
Is the 2ww as agonising? Would love it if some of you lovely ladies would let me know?

Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Chozzy - i'm so sorry for your loss, have you joined the coping after a miscarriage/loss thread? I can really recommend it as it helped me through my missed miscarriage earlier this year. also their is a trying again after a loss thread. 


from my experience this time, I have got to say the actual treatment was easier as I knew what to expect and also knew what was normal etc however I am finding the 2 ww a lot worse as I'm feeling very negative about it. I think I am subconsciously trying to protect myself by not getting my hopes up, but I don't know what I am more afraid of - getting a bfn or getting a bfp and terrified about getting to scan stage to get bad news again. Think I am also being hard on myself as my due date for the pregnancy I lost is Monday. I am that desperate to know if i'm pregnant again that I have been peeing on sticks since yesterday 4dp5dt - way too early I know as i'm desperate to see that 2nd line before Monday.

My advice to you is give your self time to grieve before trying again. You will feel heartbroken and then angry with your self then back to heart broken again. 


If you need anyone to talk to you are more than welcome to pm me o xxxxxx


----------



## Marie79

Chozzy I'm so so sorry, it's awful isn't it to see a BFP one minute and then bleed. That's just what happened to me just before Xmas last year...heartbreaking!  

This was my 5th cycle and sad to say it doesn't get that much easier emotionally and it's just up and down/good news and bad news! Practically injections and meds gets easier but the 2WW is always torture....which is why this thread is a godsend!!

Take time to grieve and time for you and your DP. I wish you so much love and luck with your next step. Keep strong

We're all here for you. take care xxxxx


----------



## MadameCissy

Chozzy, I am so sorry   Like nuttynat said, the girls in the miscarriage and pregnancy loss thread are amazig and they have helped me through my darkest days. All I'll say is look after yourself and your partner, take your time and cry it out as much as you need to.


----------



## Torybell

So sorry to see the BFN's on here today. Hope everyone spends the weekend spoiling themselves. Sending you lots and lots of love xx xx


----------



## TBM

Chozzy, what a truly heartbreaking experience, so sorry to hear what you have been through. I hope you find the strength to try again.

The clinic called we got a BFP it has taken a while to believe it is real so happy but cautious. It is also bittersweet as I had hoped to be sharing it with others sharing their BFP today.


----------



## Finky1983

Chozzy, that is heartbreaking hunny. I really feel for you Hun.   Spoil yourself hunny and I hope you find lots of strength to keep your chin up. Take some time to yourself.


TBM congrats hunny, I understand what you mean its so sad to hear the BFNs xxxxxx


----------



## Marie79

TBM that's wonderful news, so pleased for you!  

xx


----------



## notgivingup

TBM, congratulations!  Thats brilliant - it feels like a long time since a BFP was announced.  

So very sorry to everyone who had BFN's  .  It really is gutting - i hate that word but it describes the feeling best.

Chozzy - i agree with nuttynat - the actual physical side of treatment again is easier cause you know what to expect, but the 2 WW certainly doesnt get easier! having that elation followed by AF is so cruel - i remember it well - be kind to yourself

try to have a nice weekend ladies

xx


----------



## heidicarter

TBN great news really happy for you. Wishing you all the best for a safe and smooth few months xx


----------



## Kayy

Congratulations TBM! That's such good news


----------



## Jessnharlie

I only had transfer on Monday and today I feel totally up the wall!! Feel emotional tonight and I've realised tonight that I have two tests and all I wanna do it use them I am even considering putting them in the bin tomorrow morning there only cheap ones anyway!!

I can deal with the medication side but the 2ww is just torture!! I wish it was easy  xxx


----------



## sosdog

Marie - so sorry for you  Your luck must turn soon. You come across as a very positive and caring person. I hope you are taking time out to heal after going through this so many times.

Nina, D5000, Haydan & Heidi -so sorry for you ladies, and all the others that have BFNs this month. I keep telling myself everything happens for a reason, but I can't find the reason for all these BFNs when we all have so much love to give. Let your grief out in whatever way suits you.

Chozzy - how heartbreaking  Healing hugs to you.

TBM - bless you for bringing some good news! Congrats chuck 

Jessnharlie - are you working during the 2ww? I found it helped to take my mind off things a bit. It's kind of nice being in a PUPO bubble at least, if you can forget the anxiety and enormity of potential outcomes for a bit.

Good luck to all those testing soon.


----------



## purpledream

Hi All, This is my first post. I wanted to say I am really sorry to hear about the BFNs. It is a terrible thing to have happened. 
I am also in my 2WW and my OTD is 21/11/2013. I had 2 day 4 transfers. 
My doc says I have low AFC. 9 eggs retrieved but only 4 fertilized. By 4th day, 2 of them was not showing to be viable.

I hope to hear more of everyone's good news in the meantime


----------



## duskyrose

Congratulations TBM - that is great news.   and so sensitively shared bless you. X

Hi Purpledream and welcome - good luck with your 2ww


----------



## Marie79

Thank you sosdog very sweet of you. I hope your doing ok  

Hi dusky, how are you? I have everything crossed for your first scan   have you got a date for it? x

Hope everyone else is bearing up ok. I'm desperately trying not to google everything from 'late implantation' to 'is testing 11dp3dt too early??' (Which is when i was told to test and sure it was too early) Why do we do it to ourselves??  

Anyway hope everyone has a sane Saturday!   and good luck for those testing in the next few days  

xx


----------



## duskyrose

Hi Marie - I'm hanging in on another 2 weeks of waiting until 7wk scan. 11 days seems a bit  early but i guess clinics seem to have different timings for a reason? just not sure what sometimes! we had to wait until almost exactly 2 weeks and had a 6 day embie. Have they told you to test again in a few days? X 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend, even with the waiting


----------



## Finky1983

Marie79- I would say its a little too early, I have to test 12dp5dt, but then again every clinic is different. Oh my god I understand the google maina, I am obsessed at the moment and the next 2ww is worst.

Duskyrose- what date is you scan? Mine is 28th nov and I am going insane. It's worse than the 2ww hey.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi everyone, 

I am so so sorry for the BFN's., I wish I could take your pain away. sending you all huge massive     take time for yourselves to grieve. Wishing you all the best for your next cycles.     

Congrats to the BFP's and those awaiting their 1st scans...   to keep you strong.

Afm, Not long back from BT..we have to perfect Blasts on board...we were shown the grading and wow, one of them is already starting to hatch...OMG...
The Doc said that within 24-36 hours they should both be implanting.

My official test date is the 27th so only 11 days time...omgggggggg.  This is the scary bit...not much else I can do but pray, be good to myself and hope that any and all the gods are watching over us and give us the BFP we so so want. xxxx


Sending   to each and every one of you.    as a boost xxxx

P x


----------



## Amy7

Hi ladies,

May I join you?

So sorry for all the BFNs sending you a lot of   

Congratulations to all BFPs and good luck with your first scan!

BabyMeerkat36 - Wow your embies are doing great. Will you freeze any?

AFM - I had a blast transferred this morning. Now it's the long 2WW.

*Sharry, could you please add me to the list? I had ISCI and my OTD is Nov 28. Thank you*


----------



## Jessnharlie

Yes I'm working but I only work part time but that does pass the time for 6 hours a day!! Walked my dogs this morning and dinner with my friend this afternoon to take my mind off it so feel abit better today!! 2ww is like punishment!! Xx


----------



## Marie79

Welcome and good luck newbies!  

Yes dusky nurse said to keep on the meds and test again tomorrow or Monday just to be sure. In my head its still bfn but I guess I need confirmation. Good luck with your next 2WW!  

Good luck also Finky with your wait for your scan xx

Love and


----------



## roofiebabes

Hi, Im a newbie too> Had my ET last monday and am scheduled to do hpt on 23rd Nov. Im not sure what to think/feel. trying to keep busy but ive got lots of strange sensations in lower abdomen and cant work out if it;s womb/bladder/muscles. ive also got a rotten cold and cough and keep worrying ive ruined everything by being ill. ANyone else had ET same day as me? mine was a 3 dt and im not confident cos they were 1x 10 cell grade 2 and 1 x 8 cell grade 2/3. No idea if that means anything or not  as the embryologist just said slight fragmentation. I'll just keep crossing everything..... good luck to all xx


----------



## heidicarter

Marie79 I have been busy on Google too. I got a negative yesterday but it was a urine test not a blood test. That was 11days post 5dt so today will be 17 days post fertilisation and although I have had af type cramps and been irritable I have had no sign of a bleed yet not even a spot. It's all very confusing. I think I am just trying to hang on to any little thread of hope!!! Anyone else had similar??


----------



## Marie79

Hi Heidi, mine was a urine test as well and I guess like you am clinging onto any hope that it was too early for a urine test and by some miracle I'm still in with a chance! Plus like you theres no sign of AF. It's so hard isn't it? Are you going to test again? xx


----------



## heidicarter

Marie79 my clinic said to wait 7 days before testing again. Don't think I can wait that long so might test Monday if I don't have a bleed before then. Maybe 1 of us will be lucky fingers crossed xx


----------



## Marie79

Awwww good luck hun, everything crossed for us both, you just never know. Keep me posted xx


----------



## MrsF08

Hi ladies,

Sorry to crash your thread.... I'm hoping someone can put my mind at rest....
I had ET yesterday (3 day transfer - 2 top grades), my question is around progesterone medication. My clinic (Argc) have put me on gestron 100mg however during my last cycle (bfn also at Argc) I was on gestron and cyclogest. I'm concerned that gestron is only 100mg vs 400mg (twice a day) cyclogest. Is anyone else only on gestron? Is this enough progesterone?

(Also to add on my first 3 tx I was on cyclogest (2x 400mg daily) only.)

Thanks in advance and apologies for just crashing in with a question!!

I wish you all a stress free 2ww and BFP's!!


----------



## Cranky Angie

Mrs FO8.  You are very lucky cos I had exactly the same question as you on my last ET and the lovely ladies on here gave me my answer and I now have my BFP!!!
Gestone is progesterone in oil which is injected directly into the muscle so it is all absorbed whereas pessaries by their very nature can only be partly absorbed and you lose a load of it with all the white gunk (sorry  tmi), so gestone is a more efficient way of getting your progesterone which is why the dose is such a lot lower. I have only taken gestone this time  and my progesterone levels have been fine both times I got them tested. I do however have a very tender ass!  
Ange xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all.... I've tested today as I said I would as I'm 7dp5dt - it's a BFN I will test again in a couple of days as that will take me to 2 weeks after e/c and also on my stupidly long OTD but think if it had worked it would be showing positive now, heart broken


----------



## Lucie5

Hi Nutty Nat


I think it's way too early for you to test! It's not over for you yet! I am today on day 9 past 5 day frozen tranfer (3xblasts transferred) and wouldn't even really expect anything definite to show up for me today. This is my 6th ivf in 23 months and the hcg levels will be barely there to be detected.

Don't give up, your still in the running......x


----------



## nuttynat1982

What OTD have you been given Lucie?? X


----------



## Lucie5

My OTD is Tues 19th. It should be calculated 11 days after a 5 day transfer, day 1 starts day after transfer, so by day 7 the pregnancy hormone is only just starting to be secreted. I don't thing many tests out there would be able to detect such tiny levels that you would be giving off at this point.  

I've always bled before test date on cycles 1-4 but last cycle no 5 and this one I got Gestrone injections as I was concerned I wasn't absorbing the pessaries enough, I still had no luck on  cycle 5 but I did get to test date. It's even too early for symptoms, I do have sore throat/boobs which could be a good sign as immunes get low if it's worked & have to work harder but I think it's more likely side effects of all the drugs I'm on. Ive had to do a spreadsheet as I'm on so much, I'm also on steroids, clexane and had an intralipid soya infusion to suppress my killer cells, on top of endo scratch, endo glue, etc! I'm definitely a trier!! Ha. I'm just 40 so my age will be a factor.  This is always the worse bit as there no appointments etc to keep you busy and were not in control. I really hope this is your time, I said this was my last but ........x


----------



## Finky1983

Nutty hat, I agree with lucie, I think its way to early yet. The hcg levels would be so low that they wouldn't detect yet. It would have only just implanted Hun. I know its annoying waiting but the clinic give us these stupidly long OTD for a reason. Keep calm and occupy yourself today xxxxxx


----------



## Lucie5

Congrats Finky, you must be over the moon!  please send some sticky vibes my way! X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Good luck Lucie - my clinics OTD is 17 days after transfer so 22 days after e/c

Think it's getting to me as I got my bfp 6dp3dt last time and tomorrow should have been my due date had I not suffered a missed miscarriage


----------



## Lucie5

Hi nutty Nat.

I've never heard of such a long test date,  not even with clinics abroad, no wonder you are going bonkers!

We put sooo much pressure on ourselves for it to work otherwise "were failures" but we can only do our best, it must be soo hard for you after a miscarriage. My best friend is going through it at the min, my other friend had ivf twins yesterday (donor eggs, Cyprus) and she's 43 and another who lives in  the next village had her blasts transferred 24hrs after me so it's all happening my end!

Keep positive. X


----------



## Maypole09

Hi 
This is my first post. Sorry if I don't use the right lingo. I'm 37 & hubby is 40. We are having our 2 cycle of IVF. I have a low egg reserve. The first cycle failed. We find out if the 2 cycle has worked tomorrow. Last time I was on the pessaries and this time I am having prontogest injections are for me the less of the 2 evils but not fun. This cycle we got 7 eggs of which 5 fertilized. They transferred 2 on day 3 after we had the new time Lapse thing (sorry I can't remember the official name). The other 3 didn't make it past day 3  . As we had the transfer on the Sunday we have to wait an extra day for the results. For the last 4 days I have stomach ache like I am getting my period. Last time I started bleeding the morning I went to hospital so we knew. I am an emotional mess angry/crying. I have found it so much tougher this time and just wanted to stick my head in the sand . We had a number of close family bereavements a few years ago including my mum and mother in law so don't feel like I have anyone to talk to. I keep lurching from crying (which I am doing now) to shouting at my husband. I am actually dreading tomorrow as I feel that I have let my family and husband down if it is negative. I don't know what I am going to do if it doesn't work.   sorry if I have posted in the wrong place or if I have brought everyone down.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Nutty nat I agree with the ladies. It's still too early to test...be strong Hun and find some fun distractions today. Sending you a huge hug  
Maypole welcome   today I am completely understanding your pain and frustration. I am currently 6 days past a 5 day transfer and haven't slept much last night. Am riddled with anxiety and just don't feel any symptoms other than the badly recognised pmt I have had for the past 3 years of trying  
I have took it out on my hubby this morning and I know he is badly feeling it this morning too as it's getting so close to test date. I am convincing myself it has not worked and I feel a failure again 
I am reminding myself that it is still early days and it's not over until that test!! So I am seeing family today and keeping busy. Got to be strong and keep plodding on
Huge hug and keep your chin up. Your not alone


----------



## Finky1983

Nutty hat, please don't go from your EC date, it goes from your transfer date for implantation so 17days is probably right. I understand its hard from having such a hard time yr first time round but it really is too early. Chin up Hun xxxx


----------



## Maypole09

Hi hannahsauntie thanks for your lovely words. I am trying to keep busy by giving the house a good clean hubby is doing the big jobs and I am doing the little jobs so still taking it easy. It's really tough though


----------



## harebrain

maypole, hannahsauntie, nuttynat, big hugs, i too am feeling the strain, feeling down and every little pain feels like af, i am just waiting for it to arrive now. i cant shake this sad feeling. otd is wednesday, so only 2 days to go. i am scared to do a hpt, i just feel generally pants.    
i dont think the gloomy weather is helping any of us either. Just remember, we are not alone, we have each other to chat too! (as well as our OH's) sometimes its easier to talk on a forum than 'real life'

big hugs to everyone on the 2ww


----------



## deblovescats

hi guys
so sorry to the BFNs and good luck to anyone due to test soon.
I'm hanging around the thread to wish everyone well. Just to say - anyone who tested early, it can still turn into a BFP - I tested early about 9 dpt and got a BFN. I then tested one day early and got a BFP - couldn't believe it. I've been a bit addicted to the pee sticks and have tested a few times since, fortunately now  getting a darker line, darker than the control line, so I'm keeping optimistic. Have a GP appointment on Wed when I will be 6 wks so hoping everything continues to go well - the knicker watch doesn't end after 2WW! 
Deb


----------



## cmartin

Hello….i am really really struggling with 2ww. crying all the time and feeling so alone. Not feeling very positive and i don't really feel any different and am worrying how i will cope again with bad news……

test day is saturday…so a while yet!

any advice anyone?

xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Cmartin - I'm feeling exactly the same, am sure af is on it's way. I've managed to keep my self busy today which has helped x


----------



## geordiebunny

ladies sorry your all feeling down but it must really help knowing we are all here for each other big virtual hugs to you all  

harebrain - so jealous you get to test on Wednesday, its killing me having to wait until Saturday even though we had et same day.

nuttynat1982 - step away from poas far too early they say from day 9 for a 5dt it is detectable in your system but even then it may not be strong enough.

afm bad couple of days with this bleeding and stupid clinic were like "oh well it would normally be middle of next week for bleeding if it hadn't worked" yeah like that helped calm me down and stop worrying. Really hope it was the pessaries and implantation bleeding seems like you ladies are more knowledgable than the nurses at my clinic. DH has been fantastic and keeps asking how am doing each bathroom visit which is lovely to hear but can be a bit disturbing that he wants so much detail. Am not going to mention if I have done poas as I am unsure what the lines all mean so trying to stay positive until 23/11 otd.
FC for you all and spreading the babydust

now just a little help to keep people busy if you want. Am drinking a glass of pineapple juice a day, when should I stop drinking this as don't want to cause any problems? also if this works out when can I start taking my lovely scolding hot baths again? i detest showers it is really killing me not being able to have a hot bath and read my book. thanking you all in advance


----------



## Little spud

Hi all I did the same at nuttynat today is 7dp6dt and I got a BFN going to wait untill OTD now thats the 22nd good luck to all you ladies xxx


----------



## Lucie5

The problem with testing very early is that trigger from before EC could still be in your system and give you a false positive, they say it takes about 11 days to be out of your system but I know cases were it's been 14 as some people rid of it quicker than others! I did 3 triggers tranfer wk to help with implantation so no way am I going nr a stick yet! X


----------



## penny48

Hi geordie, I would check it out, but I would think very hot baths will be out for the next 8 months, you could have a warm bath x


----------



## bridge2jones

I too am missing my mega hot baths - but we have to get used to it I'm afraid!! There are risks around overheating so advice is only warm baths thru whole pg - I'd rather just have showers if cant have what I call a 'proper bath'!!! Minor thing to miss in bigger scheme of things but do know how u feel!! Jacuzzis and steam rooms/saunas out too.....

Good luck to all those testing this week - and to early testers, step away from the sticks now!!!   They will only make this tough time even tougher for you xxxx


----------



## Cranky Angie

The cat snuggled up on my lap earlier and even that made me worry ,,,, overheating the LO, I was telling myself not to be ridiculous but it did make  me nervous.  
Ax


----------



## bridge2jones

That's deffo allowed Ange, good therapy for u and your precious cargo!! I avoid the bath but do still have electric blanket on low for an hour when go to bed as eases backache and low tummy spins a little xx


----------



## MrsF08

Cranky Angie - Thank you for the response / advise. Appreciate you taking the time!

Good luck everyone!

Xx


----------



## Cranky Angie

Hi all 
DH away at the moment so DS moved in with me for 2 weeks  
My parents have offered to paint DS bedroom while he in with me. Just worried about the paint fumes, Any thoughts anyone? Going to google it now but will probably send my head in circles. Just wondered if any of you lovely ladies knew anything. 
Ange x 
Ps apart from the tiredness I really don't feel anything. Anyone else feeling the same? I keep thinking LO is just not there any more .....


----------



## duskyrose

Ladies hope you are keeping away from the pee sticks now - the waiting is hard but you can do it!

Yes hot baths and hot water bottles are best avoided apparently, but your cat or dog snuggling up next to you is probably really good for your stress levels  

Ange- I feel nothing most of the day just occasional cramp and hunger pangs and stress from more waiting! Try not to symptom watch my friend had terrible morning sickness with her first pg and none on her second. Think positive xx

Hope everyone is keeping sane, you're all doing so well. Good luck to those testing this week, sending you lots of    and baby dust xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Morning all!!

Crankie Angie - I think it's gloss fumes that are harmful but you should be ok with emulsion, my friend wore a mask whilst glossing her house whilst pregnant - also as long at the window is open you should be ok, ring your clinic if your worried and ask x


Feeling a bit more positive today after I had brownish discharge yesterday, was convinced that in a cruel twist of fate my af was gonna arrive today on what should have been my due date and so far there is no sign of the witch (yippee) keeping my fingers and toes crossed that it was implantation and that not only me but all you other ladies are going to get BFP's x

Good luck ladies who are testing this week c


----------



## MadameCissy

Nuttynat, it sure sounds like IB!! Fingers crossed

Sorry to all of those who got a BFN and congrats and to those who got a BFP!! Here's to hoping we will all be joining you soon.

AFM, not much to report as only 3dpo. Some cramps over the weekend and my lower back is absolutely killing me but it is far too early for anything to be happening. Back to work after three days off. Nobody knows so keeping my head down and staying out of dangerous situations. 

Good luck to everyone testing today.


----------



## notgivingup

Morning all
Tested a day early this morning and bfn. Will retest tomorrow but have to go to work so doing my crying today!  Totally expected cause just wasn't feeling it this time round but doesn't hurt any less, possibly more cause it was our last shot. Time to be us, enjoy Christmas, then onwards and upwards. At least there's no more medication and prodding and poking where nobody should be prodding and poking. 
Good luck to you all. 
Xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Morning everyone, please can I join everyone's agonising 2WW. 

notgivingup So sorry about your BFN but don't give up hope yet until your OTD. I remember how devastated I was last time, it really is such a horrible feeling. Look after each other. 

AFM I'm 3dp 6dt with two FET (natural). One had completely hatched which i'm not sure if it's good or bad. Been having cramps ever since ET which I don't remember from the last fresh cycle but maybe that's because I had aches and pains from all the drugs last time. Hoping the next week goes fast. Have taken till Wed off work to avoid work stresses. So cheese TV will be my friend for the next few days 

Hope everyone else is doing well and not going too crazy.


----------



## Poshbird

Good luck to all the newbies  

Notgivingup -sorry to hear of the bfn, but I will keep my fingers crossed that ur result will change tomorrow . 
Tbm - so pleased to hear u got a bfp!! 
Sorry to hear of all the bfn's hope some of them change to bfps (marie79 & heidicarter)
Chozzy - so sorry to hear of ur loss. Sending u lots of hugs  

Good luck to everyone who is due to test this week.  

Arm - I have been tempted to test today, but am going to hold out till tomorrow even though I am going mad . I had a really bad day yesterday, didn't want to do anything!! Knew I should have got up and out as it would have made me feel better!! Poor hubby is taking the brunt of it, my moods are awful!! Today I'm feeling really nauseous but that could be from the meds or that tomorrow is test day!! I'm trying to take comfort in the fact that today is the last day of not knowing, but am also scared about what tomorrow will hold!! I haven't been in work since transfer, which is probably adding to my madness!! as I did this last time. Plus I don't really enjoy my job, and my team aren't the best!!!

Sending hugs to u all  and prayers  

Xxxx


----------



## kk79

So sorry notgivingup, its such a kick in the guts. Sorry to all the BFN this weekend - prescribe wine and chocolate and OH cuddles.

Maybe i'll see you in the new year with our frostie cycles.
Cry it out, enjoy your Christmas and try again for 2014.  xxxx


----------



## kk79

And chozzy, so sorry for you too. What a cruel journey this can be at times.
Keep strong xx


----------



## Kellylou85

Hi all, not posted on here before but been reading all updates. Sorry for the ladies who have got bfns. 
I stupidly tested early yesterday at 8dp3dt and today 9dp3dt then is a faint line there seems a bit clearer today, is this to early to get a positive? Gunna stay away from the sticks now and hold out til then end of the week. My clinic gave me a test date of a week tomorrow so 17 after transfer xx


----------



## Love_awaits

Morning ladies,
I am back at work today. A bit of a slow start but I am not complaining as I get to catch up with all of you.

Sorry to hear of all the BFNs.   

I was reading the most recent posts. We all seem to have similar symptoms one way or another. I have yet to read anyone saying,"I haven't got a single symptom!"   It is nice to be here when all of us are doing these together. The support has been amazing. Keep feeling positive and we will soon get to OTD! 

4 sleeps for me. 

Love to you all.


----------



## Yoda85

Sorry to hear all the BFN, that really does suck.

I also feel insensitive posting this but I got an unexpected BFP this morning! I really hasn't expected it as I had been having cramps on and off this last week and just felt like AF was away to appear.

Keep your chin up everyone, all the best for the future.


----------



## kk79

Yoda, congrats! do not think announcing a BFP is insensitive - it actually gives me hope that my next try might just work. Look after yourself and celebrate with a ribeena! lol


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

9 sleeps to go...I am no good at waiting....plus I have no symptoms.


----------



## Maypole09

Hi,

I only joined this forum yesterday & wanted to thank you for your lovely words when I was feeling so down yesterday & tell you about my morning. Not got the hang of the lingo yet so bear with me. My test was this morning. So me & DH did a test before we went but weren't expecting BFP as I have had terrible period like cramps. We used cheap ones from asda and there was a very very faint second line so we were sure it hadn't worked. We went to the hospital  & sat in the waiting room discusing what we were going to do with the rest of our lives as of course it hadn't worked. We went in & told the nurse that we were so sure it hadn't worked. She said lets wait & see & went off to test & came back & said it was a BFP. We were both so shocked.  I have more at risk of an ectopic so have a scan in two weeks so am happy but trying not to get too giddy.

This was our 2nd attempt & it was alot harder than the first one. I wanted to say this as have faith to those ladies in the 2ww. It tough & if you are going to test try & wait till the day (and don't buy cheap asda tests!) as it may give you a false reading. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## lucy2831

Can I join in? 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok.

This is my first ivf. Have found the while thing really tough, very long protocol, then very bad pain from stims and after over 18 mature follies got 2 eggs one fertilised and is back in its rightful place. 2 ww is tough! I am 7 days past a 2 day transfer. Keep reading into every sign. Been having pulling type sensations and sharp pains similar to period pains so have convinced myself it's all over. Just want to know now if it's not meant to be so I can move on. My life has been on hold for months it seems. 

Take care all 

Xxx


----------



## L Pea

Hello Everyone
Am in the dreaded 2ww find out on thurs so looking for any symptons as on my 1st iui i had very tender boobs but miscarried this is my 2nd iui and although i am peeing more ( not sure if this is down to pessaries ) dont feel any different so just dreading the bad news on thurs as anyone had BFP with no symptons ... I know u should try de stress but hard when it's all you can think about

Thanks


----------



## CarrieBo

Hi ladies

I am clearly my own worst enemy and this 2ww is driving me to dispair!

Today is 9dp2dt and I caved in and did a first response hpg. Whilst the second line was faint, it was definitely there. Before I get my hopes up I wonder if any of you know whether the trigger shot (250 Ovitrelle) is likely to be out of my system or whether this is just a false positive...?!

Buckets of baby dust to everyone x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi! 

It should be gone now! I got my bfp last time at 6dp3dt abd it was a proper positive - congratulations xx


----------



## CarrieBo

Thanks nuttynat, I think I'll test again over the next few days. 

The waiting is the worst part for all of us ladies  x


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Congrats CarrieBo & Maypole09 thats great news. 

Last time i waited for OTD, but don't think I can hold out this time (they only went in on Friday, and going crazy already). I'm hoping my two 6dt have stuck around this time  

Baby dust to everyone waiting.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Looks like I'm out girls... I got a faint bfp yesterday but today af has arrived full flow


----------



## Cranky Angie

Nutty nat. Wait!!! How many days pt are you? Two things worry me, one your faint BFP and two your early testing. Don't give up yet. Lots of people (including me) have had bleeding to a greater or lesser degree during the 2ww. 
Ange xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

I'm 9dp5dt today so today is exactly 2 weeks since my e/c so the date my body thinks it ovulated so af was due today anyway obviously I will carry on with the cyclogest until my official OTD which is in 8 days time just incase x


----------



## Cranky Angie

Yes definitely carry on, 9dp5dt seems to be a pretty common sort of a time for the bleeding, mine was on day 10, but someone called Kirsty had a lot of bleeding on day 9 and still had a BFP. 
Keep your chin up xxx


----------



## notgivingup

*Sharry, please update me, OTD bfn *

Fingers crossed for you nuttynat xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Got to say 2013 has been the worst year ever


----------



## BeckyA

It's a BFN for me too.

Many congrats to all the BFPs and   to all the other BFNs.

Onwards and upwards!
X


----------



## bridge2jones

Really sorry Becky and notgivingup xxxx


----------



## harebrain

Big hugs becky and notgiving up.


----------



## geordiebunny

beckya/notgivingup - am so sorry abour bfn  

afm totally going crazy now just got back from a year 1 assembly as a parent asked me to go watch their child in it and I had tears whilst trying to keep the 2 year old quiet so people wouldn't look at me. Dreading school pick up now hope no one mentions it. Was more tearful than normal when I go to support the kids we childmind. Roll on saturday hope it's a good result as have said if it is am going to tell my mam and dad, who paid for the treatment in person so will get a trip back home to the north east.
GL to all those waiting hope your not cracking up too much.


----------



## deblovescats

so sorry to hear the BFN news notgiving up and becky, hang in there nutty - there's still a chance.
L pea - don't panic about the symptoms - I think some women have them, some don't. I had 2 cycles last year - no symptoms and both BFN. Then this time, I had no symptoms again, thought it was over as tested early, then day before OTD, got a BFP - tested a few times since, now a dark BFP. Got GP appt tomorrow - so there is hope out there.
I do so hope 2014 is a better year for all the ladies testing BFN - enjoy the xmas - chocs and wine, and treat yourselves, ready to give i another go in the New Year, if that's what you want to do!
Deb
x


----------



## lollybean

Hello I am currently in my 2ww 6dp5dt and at the weekend I was feeling dizzy at times and feeling bit sick sometimes too, since the weekend, yesterday and today nothing no symptoms at all?! Has this happened to anyone else? I am now worried that it's gonna be bfn. I'm sure my 2ww wasn't so difficult last time and I was feeling more positive!


----------



## geordiebunny

argh totally going crazy today been on forum at least half dozen times already think i need a project to occupy me


----------



## Torybell

*Sharry - pretty please could you add me?* Test date this Friday, 22nd. ZIFT transfer was on 6th Nov.

So sorry to notgivingup and Becky. I know that gutting feeling too well. Please don't give up hope. Lots and lots of love xx


----------



## Torybell

Aaaaaw Nuttynat, I have been saying the same about 2013 but it's not over yet. It might redeem itself with the best end to the year ever! Fingers crossed for you xx xx


----------



## duskyrose

Becky / notgivingup - so sorry for your BFNs    

Nuttynat fingers crossed its not over xx

Lpea - I had no symptoms during 2ww just a few subdued cramps and got BFP on OTD. Try not to symptom watch if you can, the meds we take also skew how we feel - keep positive and good luck x


----------



## L Pea

Thanks DEBSLOVESCATS & DUSKYROSE

Reading these posts does help a bit thinking of testing on thurs my OTD myself before hospital does blood test as i hate phoning up for the bad news 

SHARRY CAN AD ME FOR RESULTS 21ST NOV THANKS L PEA


----------



## Jessnharlie

Unfortunately it's all over again for us  AF arrived yesterday  praying 2014 is a better year!!


----------



## Poshbird

Notgivingup, Becky and jessnharlie - I am sorry to hear of ur BFN's. Sending u the biggest hugs.  
Nuttynat -  keeping my fingers crossed that it's not over for u. Sending u hugs as well.  
Carriebo and maypole - huge congrats on ur BFP's. Hope ur keeping well. We tested this morning and found out we will be joining u with the BFP. Now for the next waiting game.

Wishing everyone lots of luck & sending baby dust for those who are testing this week, in their 2ww and everyone else. 

Xxx


----------



## Torybell

Really sorry jessnharlie - I hope next time you're lucky  

Congrats to all the BFP's!!

I am driving myself crazy today. This is my first frozen cycle and the feelings I'm experiencing are completely different to my last 2ww's. Yesterday I had shooting pains down my pelvis and today I have had quite strong aches in my right ovary. Could this be as a result of the progesterone tablets? I'm on 6mg of prognova a day.

Am starting to let myself believe these might be good signs but am so scared of getting a BFN on Friday.  

Good luck to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## harebrain

Congrats to carriebo maypole and poshbird I will also be joining you, otd today and its a bfp for me too. 
Good luck to anyone else testing today!!


----------



## Torybell

Congratulations harebrain!!   xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Congratulations harebrain xx


----------



## Poshbird

Congrats harebrain


----------



## Xotti

Hello Ladies, 

I have never posted on here before so I hope you don't mind my intruding now. You have kept me sane or at least not completely nuts while I have been going crazy in my 2WW so I just wanted to say thanks for all your symptoms, honesty, stories and everything else that stopped me loosing it totally while I was on symptom watch, knicker watch and constant nipple tweaking like a mad woman.  

Carriebo and maypole - so pleased for your BFP's and wishing you a super healthy happy 9 months, you too harebrain looks like me and you both tested today, how exciting another milestone passed!  

Notgivingup, Becky and jessnharlie - my thoughts and prayers go out to you on your BFN's. Please don't give up hope I have been on this journey for almost 12 years and so many times nearly gave up but I am so glad I didn't. Sending you lots of love and light for the future.  

I only tested today because I have been spotting for the past few days and had headaches as if my AF was coming and wanted to get it over with so that i could let my DH down gently, he has been certain all along that this time was different and it had worked. I was so surprised to see a faint line and then the BFP I nearly fell off the loo, I have also now carried pictures of said pee stick and the actual stick (crazy I know) with me on my dog walk just to keep checking and make sure I am not completely nuts.  

Of course now I am on super symptom watch desperate for this baby to stick,m I have never got this far before and as I am still bleeding but I think that may be a mix of implantation bleeding, the aspirin thinning my blood and possibly the progesterone, which I have been told to now take orally. I just needed to share this small victory with someone and I know you ladies will understand.  

Sending you all lots and lots of sticky baby dust, love and light for the future xxx


----------



## geordiebunny

love awaits - congratulations on bfp

xotti - congratulations also try not to worry, and your not crazy when I first got my line I kept nipping upstairs to check the line was still there.

afm went to the drs what a waste of time he was, couldn't see my nice female dr who knows everything about me, he said if I'm getting a line then am pregnat and nothing else I can do at this stage. Asked about my pessaries to try and get an nhs perscription rather than a private and having to pay for it, he knew nothing wouldn't even look it up in his books told me to deal with clinic then said a blood test would only confirm what the poas said and 2 blood tests would be better however only offered one. So went sat around another 20 mins with a whining 2 year old and had bloods taken by lovely nurse who said she would try to rush results but won't get proper answer until tomorrow afternoon or friday now. So more waiting and trying to stop overdoing poas.


----------



## L Pea

Xotti

So lovely to read your story i too dont come on here often dont know all lingo etc, my OTD is tomorrow my 2nd IUI mis carried with the first feeling nervous dont think ill sleep tonight 

Congrats everyone with BFP , sorry to those with BFN keep tryin be strong 

xxx


----------



## jennyewren

Hi congratulations on all the BFP's it is a real confidence booster to hear positive stories.  Sorry to all those who had BFN's your turn will come.  My OTD is on Sunday and I have decided not to do a pregnancy test and just wait and see if my AF comes or not! fingers crossed


----------



## Torybell

Congratulations xotti and love awaits!! So touching to hear your news.

Sadly we couldn't resist a HPT today and it was a BFN. We were not planning to test before our blood test on Friday but we were both feeling so positive we decided to give it a go. My poor DH has gone off to do a 12 hour night shift with horrible news to occupy his mind. 

This was our fourth cycle and I'd never imagined we would not be lucky before now. It's harder to be positive each time.

Fingers crossed for all those still waiting for news xx xx


----------



## scillymoos

Hi! I had day 5 transfer on 18/11 so due to test 28/11. Trying to control my over imagination of every little potential symptom. 

Good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## jkdon

I've never posted on here before but have looked on here for reassurance throughout my 2ww. After having 2 embryos transferred I'm now on day 12 and tested negative this morning and af showed up bang on time this evening.
I am deverstated and can't stop crying😥 really don't know what we are going to do as this was our 1 and only funded cycle!!!with no frozen   even considering moving near my mum so we can get 3 funded!! Private is so expensive and with no guarantee that it will work is it worth getting ourselves in to debt!!

Feel so down how do you pick yourself up from this ? Feel like my dream is over and with only 1% of conceiving naturally due to hubby slow swimmers I can't see any light at the end of the tunnel.

Congratulations to all the bfps you deserve it, no one should have to go through this !!!


----------



## heidicarter

Jkdon me and my hubby are in the same position. We had a bfn last week on our 1st and only nhs funded cycle. We really do not know what to do now either. It seems ivf is a big lottery and its so hard trying to decide what to do. We have no money to pay private but can I really give up now and see my dreams go up in smoke or do we source the money go for it only to regret it if it fails? 
I know we are not alone and there must be many more asking the same questions and searching for answers that may never come.
Big hugs to you whatever you decide and don't regret anything coz we make our choices for reasons that even we may not understand at the time xxx


----------



## bridge2jones

I couldn't read and run JK - I'm so sorry. I've had 5 rounds of IVF, it doesn't get any easier or less painful but so many of us have so many stories of pain we've been thru, and for some of us, it's been worth it, for some, it hasn't. There are no guarantees - the only thing for sure is that's its blooming hard, hardest thing I've ever been thru. But we do very slowly pick ourselves up again, piece by piece, with help and support of family and friends. Take your time, talk to your OH about your options and decide what's next only when you're both ready. In the meantime, take hugs where you can, open a bottle of wine, eat some chocs and cry as much as you need to xxxxxxx


----------



## jkdon

Thank you for your kind words ladies 😘

I need a good night sleep haven't had one for 2 weeks!!!!

Bridge2jones- 5 attempts and you have your dream!! You have given me hope and i need to not give up and keep trying!

Heidi carter - so sorry for your sad news I think it feels worst because only 1 is funded and you just don't know where to go from here unless you have money. The postcode lottery is so unfair when we all pay the same taxes/NI. We have just been talking about egg sharing but I only got 10 eggs so its risky.

I know I can't give up after one attempt! Tomorrows a new day we have some big decisions to make.


----------



## Xotti

Thanks to every one for your kind words whilst excited the worrying doesn't go away like someone on this board said you only stop fretting when you actually have a baby in your arms.

Torybell I am so sorry to hear your news I truly am, I know that heartbreaking feeling but please stay positive I have seen lots of women on FF do HPTs and then get a positive blood test or a positive a few days later, I have my fingers crossed for you and hope it was just too early. Big hugs hon  

Scillymoos - I feel your pain I was like a google crazy symptom spotting nut case I even had my DH involved so between us we were a right pair, Sending you lots of baby dust  

Jkdon & Heidicarter, I know that nothing I say will take away the pain your feeling, sending you lots of virtual hugs    I was funded for two IVF cycles and remember a feeling of such desperation at every failure.  I also grieved at the loss of all my dreams as I too couldn't afford to go private. Please don't loose hope. It took three years to save for our current go, I was constantly worried I would be too old (40 in 3 weeks) it would never happen and it was our last hope but time is a great healer and we concentrated on diet, fitness, each other and gave up drinking completely, we saved and finally had enough to go to the Prague fertility center.  So please don't loose hope, there is always away and you will find it  
When I was down I saw on this board a quote that kept me going 'everything will be ok in the end, and if it is not ok, then it is not yet the end... that is so true'  

bridge2jones, Wishing you a healthy happy 9 months so very very pleased for you  

Lots and lots of sticky baby dust, love and light to everyone hoping all your dreams come true.


----------



## Torybell

Thank you so much Xotti  <3 We decided not to tell our family and friends about this cycle so that there was less stress for them and less pressure for us so I'm finding this forum so important this time. 

I'm truly pleased for you. Enjoy this amazing time , it must be such a special feeling xx

Heidi Carter & JKdon - I'm so sorry!!   Huge hugs for you both xx


----------



## harebrain

Xotti, I feel exactly the same as you, I have been knicker checking all day. The stress doesn't stop with the bfp! Congratulations  

Heidicarter, jkdon, big hugs to you ladies, so sorry.


----------



## Sam274

Hi 
I'm new on here to, I have taken much comfort in this site today, I had a day 5 transfer on 19/11/13 our date to test is 30/11. This is my first and last funded NHS cycle. I have no freezers either. Feeling anxious x


----------



## CarrieBo

Morning ladies

A big congrtulations to the bfp's....exciting times ahead!

My OTD is tomorrow. I sPkes to my clinic and was told that if the HPT is positive I just do another test next week and then I'll have a 7 week scan. They have told me there is no need for blood tests.

Is this really the case, as it seems like a lot of ladies have been offered blood tests....? I wondered whether the fact we are NHS funded makes a difference?

Many thanks and baby dust to everyone! x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Carriebo - I'm nhs funded too and don't get a blood test last time I just rang on OTD and wasn't supposed to see anyone until my 8 eek scan but i was seen at the early pregnancy unit and had bloods there and a scan at 5 weeks as had pains x


----------



## KTC40

Hi everyone.
Lots of BFPs since I've been here and sorry for the negatives, my OTD is 24th but got first BFP on 17th (6dp5dt), had bad pelvic cramping (ongoing) and small amount of brown spotting on Monday and Tuesday, had a beta taken yesterday (my GP agreed to it because of the pain and spotting and me being anxious) still waiting for the results.  Its taken 5 years and 4 rounds of IVF to get this positive, hoping it doesn't end in c/p or m/c, getting a BFP is good but still so many things that could go wrong, hope it sticks x x


----------



## harebrain

carriebo, i am privately funded and i dont have bloods either, just did a hpt and informed them and they booked me in for a scan in 4 weeks time.


----------



## duskyrose

Hi just to add to the bloods question .. I too only did HPT and waiting for scan - which is week 7 and next Friday . I have done another HPT and will do another early next week just to be less stressed while I wait! X


----------



## CarrieBo

Thank you to the ladies who responded about the blood test...clearly this process has turned me in to a paranoid wreck!! x


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Got a beta on OTD today of 180 so it a   so happy!!
Hope all you lovely ladies coming up for testing are keeping sane..it really is the worst part of the journey
Sending huge hugs to the bfn's in the last few day  My thoughts are with you
*sharry could you update me to BFP please*


----------



## duskyrose

Congratulations Hannah that's fantastic!


----------



## MCD84

Hi all, 
Congrats to all those with BFP's!  and soo sorry for the BFN's (( 
Since embryo transfer ive been quite poorly, ended up in hospital for 3 days on iv antibiotics for some sort of infection still not sure where but i had d&v for 3 days and also had ohss on top of that, so didnt even think of the poor embryos for a week! Otd is monday but i was convinced AF was imminent, and also didnt have much hope as id been ill, so did a test on tuesday and got a BFP!!! And still in shock so ive done one everyday since! 
Feel so lucky and grateful  fingers crossed it stays that way! 
M x


----------



## deblovescats

Congrats to all the BFPs - and sorry to anyone testing BFN. Just make sure you chill and take advantage of being able to eat what you want for the time being - especially with Christmas on the horizon.
MCD -  Iwas like you - had a bit of a blitz of testing every day but I've made sure not to buy any more POAS for a while - I've still got one lurking in my drawer, but I'm keeping it there for now! 
I saw the GP yesterday , who was lovely and delighted with my news. I couldn't believe it - gave me a thrill when she said to make appt with the midwife - 1st booking in appt on 13th December - so after my scan. I'm trying to remain positive and hoping that everything keeps going ok. It's taking everything a step at a time, after the BFP, you're still on tender hooks.
Deb
x


----------



## KTC40

Just got my Beta back 156 at 9dp5dt! I was expecting about 30 so happy, 
for comparisons of what betas should be each day post conception and the range go to www.betabase/info lots of pregnant women have added theirs in (there is a massive range from 1 to into the thousands for 2 weeks post conception!) So everyone is different x xx


/links


----------



## Caroline9101

Hi sorry to jump in on the thread.  I have been following it throughout my 2ww I had 2 x 5 day embryos transferred on 12th nov so currently 9dpt had a mad 5 mins in tescos this afternoon and brought a test which showed negative which I'm not surprised as I had drank nearly a litre of water before going to the supermarket so had very diluted urine.  I have now convinced myself that it hasn't worked although my proper test date is Saturday 23rd November arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Xotti

Hugs for your caroline but don't give up hope it really does have to be in the morning and have you checked the HCG level the tesco test checked some early response tests pick up really low levels and others are quite high I did an early tests and it was BFN and then turned into a BFP.

Glad to see more BFPs congrats    

I am really worried as I have started really bad cramping and I have been spotting since way before my BFP, my DH keeps printing me off pages from the internet where ladies bleed all the way through their pregnancies and get cramping but I am still a blubbling mess, this is turning me into a nervous wreck, I am testing every 2 days but the cramping has ramped up today. we are going to test again tomorrow and I am stuck to the couch. I really hope this baby sticks    

Anyone else had something similar and gone on to have a positive outcome? 

Lots of sticky baby dust to you all and wishing you BFPs all round


----------



## nuttynat1982

Xotti - contact your local EPU - they should see you and can also scan you from around 5 weeks.


Has anyone any experience of baby aspirin??


----------



## sunnyp

Hi Xotti i had similar symptoms when I got pregnant with FET and now have a beautiful little girl lots of brown spotting these can be signs of pregnancy hold in there.  Please feel free to ask any questions. 

Wishing all ladies either going through or in between cycles the best of luck this is a tough journey but worth it at the end as it can be very rewarding xx


----------



## Love_awaits

Morning ladies, 
Hope everyone's ok and not going insane. It does get better by day 5pt I feel but you might get spurred on by cheeky early testers.  

My OTD today. We tested  ! Hope it stays that way this time till the end. Going to ask my GP for a beta today and I've booked to see the antenatal doctor next Friday. 

Good luck to testers today! 

Sharry, please update me on the front page as BFP. Thank You!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Great News Love_awaits am so chuffed for you xxxx       

Keep em coming ladies xxxx

Had 2nd Beta today am waiting for the results. I have the path labs extension number and will be calling them later today. Still No PMA but my bloods were taken by a midwife, who kinda made me feel a little better, she was telling me that it can take up to 5 weeks for the embie to get completely comfi and cozy, and can move around the uterus, looking for the right spot, I guess...so HPT should not be done. I still feel like it hasn't worked!! 


Love and strength to all 

P x


----------



## Nicky1975

5 weeks to get comfy I thought they implanted about a week after transfer  Or am I getting confused!   Probably


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Yeah I know Nicky thats what I said, but hey what do I know!  lol...I am quite happy to believe that tho' xx


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Embryo transfer on the 19th Nov .... On my 2WW. Embies please stick!

Good luck everyone.

Xxx


----------



## Jepa

Hi waiting ladies, can I join you?

I'm officially halfway through my 2ww.  Had a natural cycle FET with ET of one beautiful 5 day blast Fri 15 Nov and OTD Fri 29 Nov.  So I'm now 7dp5dt with lots and lots of hope on board!

Congratulations to all the bfp!s (many of who I recognise from cycle buddies board).  You lucky, lucky, thoroughly deserving ladies - keep on giving the rest of us hope and enjoying those bfps to the max (despite the persistent worry)!

 and   to those who've not been so blessed this time around.  It is such a tough place to be - take care of yourselves.

I haven't read back much of this board, but did notice CarrieBo's question about blood tests.  It seems to be individual clinic preference - not to do with whether nhs or not.  My clinic (Homerton) does a blood test at 14 days post transfer (whether you're nhs or paying).  I love it that they do, but it's extremely surprising as they don't normally do anything that costs a penny more than has to be spent.  I think some private clinics also offer them as an option to pay for even if they aren't 'included' as standard part of the tx.  If you really feel like you want or need one and your gp or clinic wont do it, it's always possible to arrange a private test for £.

Even though I'm only half way through my wait, I'm going to test tomorrow (8dp5dt).  It's my UnOTD!  I had originally set it for Sunday but we're staying overnight with friends on Saturday night so not so convenient and there's no way I'll last till Monday.  I know it's not completely definitive either way, but it should be soon enough to get an inkling...  Please wish me luck!


----------



## Torybell

Congratulations Love_Awaits! And very best of luck to those of you still waiting.

Our blood test confirmed our BFN today. So gutted! Not sure where we will go from here. Thankfully have 1 more NHS cycle to go but our chances are so slim because the embryos can only be replaced at one day old we are going to regroup with our consultant and Embryologists to see if there are any hither options.

Does anyone know of anyone who has had embryos replaced into the uterous by Transmyometrial embryo transfer? It seems rare but would be the only other option for us.

Lots of love xx xx


----------



## Alexnw

Hi Girls

First of all huge congrats to those of you with bfp and also   for those of you whose wishes have not come true this time  

Im currently in my 2ww im 3dp5dt and im after a bit of advise please! I did a naural cycle and last night i found a tiny bit of pink on tissue ofter going loo, this morning tiny bit brown and again in the last hour more brown and slightly heavier, im really up and down on this one minute i feel really positive coz i think my little emby in getting cozy and implanting then the next min i think its all over.  I should add that im getting a lot of feelings in my lower abdomen.

My af isnt due till thurs and i otd date is sat, can a failed transfer cause your af to come early if not, surley its implanting right??

Also anyone out there test early?? i had every intention of waiting till at least the day af is due but now after this slight bleeding im dont think im gonna be able to wait that long.

Really appreciate your advise ladies

Alex xxxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Alex,


If your only 3dp5dt I'd say it's implanting. My spotting didn't start until 8dp5dt and af came the next day which was two weeks after ec - which was the exact day if be due on at 9dp5dt.

Good luck and keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## CarrieBo

Hi ladies

Although I was naughty and tested at 9dp2dt (faint +)  today is my OTD and it came back positive. Whilst we are over the moon I am now worrying about what can go wrong!! 

Jepa, thanks for your comments on the blood test. I've emailed our clinic and asked whether we can pay for the test privately....I'd do anything for a little more peace of mind.

Good to those over you testing over the weekend x


----------



## Alexnw

So sorry to hear af arrived nuttynat and thanks for taking the time reassure me!! Have you done a hpt, the consultant that did my transfer told me to 'assume nothing' till you've done your hpt on the otd xxx


----------



## Xotti

Torybell, NuttyNat - I am so sorry sending you hugs, Sorry I don;t know about the procedure you mentioned but I truly hope next time is your time, big hugs for now   

Babytmeerkat  - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you     I would listen to the midwife I bet she has seen it all and everyone is different.

Kcornfed - how are you doing hon? 

Paula Pumpkin, Sam & Jepa - sending you lots and lots of sticky baby dust wishing you BFPs all round     

Congrats CarrieBo, Debs & Hannah on your BFP     

MCD - hope you are feeling much better soon x

Alex - bleeding can be a good signs fingers crossed for you I got my BFP after I started bleeding but I would check with you GP re the pains, I thought I was cramping because of the bleeding and finally went to the doctors to find out it was UTI, apparently it's not uncommon given the amount of activity going on down there  - fingers crossed for you sweetie    

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Alex


I've been doing hpt's daily - today is 12dp5dt so think it is safe to say im out. OTD isn't until 17dpt as my clinic are really weird.

I know it's easier said than done but don't panic.


Congrats Carrie x


----------



## harebrain

Congrats carriebo on your bfp! 

Nuttynat, big hugs to you,  


Sending hugs and positive vibes to all you ladies xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Evening Ladies, 

I am so so sorry Nuttynat and Torybell I am sad for you and feel your pain..     sending you love and strength. xx

Xotti Thank you for your crossing everything for me, I too have it all crossed xx 

Hi Alex and welcome, I too have had a bit of brown dischargey type stuff

Soo many Congrats Carriebo     xx

Good Luck with your early testing Jepa    fingers crossed x

Welcome to the 2WW also known as hell..x Paulapumpkin  we are all here for support xx 

Afm, well I am still in the dark...my GP didn't receive my results today and they don't receive results on a Saturday...I called the path lab twice, they weren't on the system...when I called a 3rd time, I had someone different, they must have realised I wasn't a GP and refused to give me the results...I nearly screamed at him!! glad I didn't, not a good idea...so I now have to wait for Monday..arghh 
AF is due anytime from tomorrow, feel like the witch is on her way...again...argghhhh.

Praying all of you are doing better than me xxxx

P x


----------



## geordiebunny

Baby meerkat- just sending you big hug for what will probably be the longest weekend ever in your eyes 

Thinking of you all no matter what stage or outcome it is a long and worrying time this ivf journey 

Afm got my 2nd beta done today by blagging it with nurse but got to wait until Monday for results to compare. Otd is tomorrow but my gp rang congratulating me today for my bloods taken on Wednesday. Am just really tired right now but at least no nausea today.


----------



## Alexnw

Thanks very much ladies for the warm welcome and reassurance, I'm looking forward to spending the next week or so with ya's   

Im so sorry nuttynat, it's soo difficult this journey ..... sending you   

Quick question girls ...... what a beta


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hi Alex, 

If you mean what is beta, it is the hormon which body produces when a pregnancy happens. The full abreviation is BHCG.


----------



## Jepa

Alex - when people refer to a 'beta' on here they generally mean a blood test that measures how much pregnancy hormone (hcg) is in the blood. If pregnant, the concentration of hcg normally doubles every 24-48 hours in early pregnancy, so that's what multiple tests look for. (But like everything else in pregnancy, the range of normal is huge and the amount of hcg varies from woman to woman and preg to preg)
x


----------



## Sam274

Good morning all
I'm beginning to drive myself mad with the google black hole............
So far I haven't really felt anything different, except from the ovary pain that is getting better every day, no embedding signs for me....
OTD is 30 th Nov for me, not sure I will be able to wait that that long....

Sharry please add me to the list, thanks.

Have a good day everyone. X


----------



## tink_r

Hi all!

Sam - know how you feel - I am too! (The google thing - it is driving me a bit crazy too at the moment, so trying to stay calm and post on here instead(!)) Basically I was doing really well with the 2WW until yesterday, and now just really want to know what's happened. (I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday night.)

I have had a DEFET - and it's my first go at a FET. I had a single blastocyst transferred on Saturday 16th Nov that had been thawed that morning. Official HPT day is Wednesday 27th (*please add me Sharry - thanks*. I could have a beta on Monday at my GP's, but they are having trouble fitting me in, so calling to see if they have had a cancellation tomorrow.

Best wishes to all,

Tink


----------



## roofiebabes

Hi All,

Hope the waiting isnt too awful> hang in there all the worried and/or disappointed ladies and well done all those who have had positive news.
Just an update from me and to let people know about my last few days symptoms wise in case it is helpful to anyone wondering what they might be feeling. I had my et on 11th nov (3 day, i grade 2 10 cell, one 2-3 8 celll). I felt abdominal and bladder discomfort for 24 hours. On day 5 after et i got tummy cramps and aches (a but like AF but more in the centre and i wasnt sure if it was a bladder thing or not). The sense of discomfort wasnt in waves but constant for 2 days. At 9 days pet i couldnt stand the wait and cheated. I got a bfn at 7 am. That evening i got a very faint bfp on an early resoponse hpt but after the 15 mins. The next morning (10days pet) i got a faint positive on same test after 10 mins. 

At 11 dpet i had a five minute bfp but faint then tried a clearview and an asda test. Both had faint lines after the allotted time (15 mins). 12 dpet i got a 'pregnant' on the clearview digital and today (official testing day) i tried 4 different brand tests and all were bfp!!  but still faint. 2 days ago my left nipple was itchy and boob sore (i only have one due to breast cancer). I also have wind and twinges around pubic bone. ALso ive been sleeping badly. I was, of course analysing every little twinge and stressing about whether i should have ran for the bus/whether i pooed out the embryos/whether i should have drunk the caffeine-filled tea at work etc etc but i got a bfp!! it was my first ivf with icsi and we had a donor. We had 10 eggs, 7 fertilised and only 2 embies were suitable. None were able to be frozen.

ANyway. I'm not still not trusting the bfp entirely. It seems too good to be true as im 41 (though we used an egg donor)and the embryos were a bit fragmented. It just goes to show - a) AF type symptoms dont mean AF is coming b) miracles do happen. I'll keep e verything crossed for everyone out there . Thank you all for being such wonderful support xx


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Roofiebabes - congrats on BFP!

I'm 5dp5dt with 2 embies transferred , got more cramps today, pain in the centre near belly button.

This 2 WW is agony, it's like bring told you have a 50/50 chance of winning the lottery but you won't know until next week!

X


----------



## Altai

H Ladies,

Congratulations to all BFPs and I'll keep fingers crossed for all those waiting results. This includes myself. 
I am sorry for those whose dreams haven't come through this time. 

I am halfway through of my 2WW. Unfortunately all symptoms I've now are those of af arriving.

OTD is 29th. Sharry, pls add me to the list.


----------



## MCD84

Altai - I was 100% convinced af was coming and so I did a test just to get it over with at 11dpt and was bfp! Dont loose hope fingers crossed!!! Xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Hey ladies, 

I had a BFP this weekend after natural FET. All my symptoms were like AF. I had stomach craps and aching stomach all week and sore (.)(.) which I always get around AF time. My stomach also felt a little hot like a stomach bug.

Good look to everyone waiting, time does really stand still.  x x


----------



## scillymoos

I think I am going insane. I made the stupid mistake of doing a HPT on day 6 after 5dt. BFN. Keep telling myself that I tested too early and that I shouldn't give up hope but easier said than done.


----------



## MadameCissy

Hello ladies,

Congrats to all who got a BFP! Hugs to those who got a BFN.   It is so unfair.

AFM, 4 more days till OTD and my (.)(.) are so sore!!! They were sensitive last cycle just before AF but this is different. I just want Friday to come so we finally know. 

How's everyone else holding up>


----------



## Rodenty1

Hi there all you ladies in waiting, 
I was wondering if I could join you? I had FET on 14th November. We transferred 2 day 5 blasts and since then I have had no physical symptoms at all. I did a test (well three actually) 6dpt and another 8dpt. All were negative so I have told myself that it was too early and have not tested since. I really want to but at the same time I don't want to. Does anyone know when you can expect a reliable result from an hpt? 

Sharry please could you add me to the group?


----------



## Abijay

Hello all. Congrats to the bfps and hang on in there to the 2ww-ers.  Rodenty and and scilly moo ... Yes, 6 and 8 dpt are too early to infer anything from the test results, even if you did a 5 dt. I have a friend pregnant with triplets through ivf and she didn't get her bfp till 11 dp3dt and that was with 3 inside her. As my mum says, every apple on the tree is different

Afm: having said all that, I'm on here with a similar anxiety. I'm now 9dp5dt (OTD tomorrow) and just got a bfn on a tescos value test. I chucked it down in disgust after the screen cleared, but when I went back to it it had the faintest line if you tilted it in juuuuust the right direction towards the light. But this is possibly an evaporation line (or my eyesight and wishful thinking playing tricks on me - hubby promised he could see it too but I'm not sure). Does anyone know of anyone who got a bfn at 9dp5dt and went on to have a bfp? In other news, I have been utterly symptomless until the last 24 hours when I  have had twinges and stabbing pains. Is it possible I'm having late implantation? Aghhhhh!


----------



## Alexnw

Hi ladies, hope your all well and keeping sane!! huge cangrats to those of you who got your bfp .... i love hearing these happy endings   

Afm, Im feeling a bit negative this morning, i stopped spotting on sunday an what d'ya know this morning its back and feel like af is on her way  , i have stomach ache and feel bloated, either way i have decided to test tomorrow eve with first responce, i will be 8dp5dt, reason being my dp boys are down this week end and they really dont need to see any responce to a bfn, i could do one thursday morning but will need to go straight to work after and not sure i could handle it if its its not bfp, my only other option would be to wait till sunday but by then i would be 12dp and it would most likely be a bfp if af hasn't arrived but serioulsy ...... who could wait that long

One thing i have had last couple of days is a metallic taste in my mouth, googled this this morning as its horrible and it did say that this can happen in the 1st trimester of pregnancy which i didnt relate at all so hopefully thats one positive


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Hi Alex,

If it was me, I would wait. Actually i always did test on otd. Youmay get a wrong answer testing early and it can get you going through hell for no reason. Plus, being pupo is a good feeling although terrifying as well. I would suggest you to enjoy this last days and test later on. I know it is not easy, but just telling you my point of view. 

Good luck anyway.   for a bfp for you.


----------



## Sam274

Hi all
I stupidly did a test today 7dp5dt and got a BFP have cried and been broken hearted all day. I did this as all my symptoms of cramping and sore boobs have vanished. Now I wish I had waited as feel totally hopeless. Trying to put a brave face on it I case I just test too early..............

I certainly won't test early ever again!


----------



## NowOrNever

Sam - did you mean you got a BFP? or a BFN? If its a positive - I hope they're tears of joy??

If its a negative, then   - I'm probably not far behind you. I'm 8dp5dt today - and I feel as though AF may be on the way. Am trying to keep the faith.... 

xx


----------



## KTC40

Hi Sharry
Can you put me down for BFP, my OTD was yesterday (although I tested early so already knew ) 
Congratulations to all the positives and condolences for the negatives but good luck next time!
As for my symptoms, I got my first faint BFP 6dp5dt - I. Had this funny feeling I was pregnant the night before so tested, (I used donor eggs from a 24 yesr old so keen to get implanting earlier! Not like my poor quality eggs!) The day of my first positive I had bad abo pain, back pain and brown spotting that lasted a few days (all classic AF symptoms for me), contacted GP the next day, checked me over and agreed to do bloods in case of c/p or m/c Beta came back as 156 on 9dp5dt, the back pain has gone now,abdo pain much better and now getting sore (.)(.), goong to recheck Beta tomorrow.
Xxxx


----------



## Sam274

Sorry I meant to say BFN.x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all,


As expected after getting my af last week, it's a bfn to me. Least I can draw a line under it now and move on,

Looks like I'll be requesting FET jan and cycling feb/mar. 

Back to the waiting game for me!

Good luck every one

Sharry please update me to a bfn


----------



## jkdon

Sorry to hear nuttynat, think we had egg collection on the same day at st Mary's !!
Bfn for me too no frozen and only get one cycle gutted!!! 
Need to save up big time so not sure when we will be able to start again, would do it now if I could


----------



## MadameCissy

Hello ladies,

Congrats to all who got a BFP. Sending a big   to those who got a BFN.

I've got 2 days left till OTD and am convinced I'm out. My (.)(.) were really sore late last week and over the weekend but now it's all gone so to be honest, I fully expect a BFN on Friday.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there.


----------



## deblovescats

hi to everyone
sorry to anyone with BFNs and congrats to the BFPs.
Ladies - don't give up if you've tested early. I tested 9 dp6dt and got a BFN - was convinced it was all over and was making plans of what to do. Then tested the day before OTD and on OTD and got a strong BFP both times and since then! So don't give up hope.
AFM - now 7 w and got 1st scan on Mon. 
Deb


----------



## firefly9373

Hi Ladies  
I've had no symptoms at all and tested yesterday at 7dp5dt and again today and got BFP both days.
I was so convinced that it was all over. There were no twinges, boobs no more sore than usual and no implantation cramps or bleeds.
I get my beta done tomorrow and probably won't believe it until I get the official results next week.

Good luck to all


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi jk - did you have it on 5th November?


----------



## Abijay

Hello. I had a really inconclusive test this morning on my OTD (came up with a faint line but not until several minutes after the 3 min time limit). And now I have brown blood. Can anyone enlighten me on what is 'normal' brown spotting. Ive never had it before. But today I have fairly continual brown sort of discharge/blood. Am worried after my inconclusive OTD test that this is the start of AF but whilst it's still brown I am hanging on to some hope.


----------



## scillymoos

Couldn't bear waiting any longer so walked to Tesco this lunchtime and bought a Clearblue digital test. BFP. So happy right now, will do the official test tomorrow


----------



## Jepa

Hi all,

I'm out for this cycle.  Tested 8dp, 10dp, and today, 12dp5dt and all blindingly negative - not even a possibly imaginary line, nothing.  My clinic spin OTD out till 14dp (so Friday 29 Nov) but that's just their policy and I know this result is not going to change.

Heartfelt congratulations to the lucky ones  and shared commiserations to those who've also not hit the jackpot this time round  .     it is our time next time please, or for an abundance of natural miracles even better!!!


----------



## jkdon

Yes nuttynat I was the 5th November, feels like so long ago now  wish I could rewind the clock I had so much hope back then 

Good luck with your frozen cycle I hope it works for you 
We have been looking in to egg share but with hubby's not so great swimmers I'm scared my chance will be even less if I have to give Half away but think this is our only option for the future, for the time being its back to trying natural and praying for a miracle 🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## nuttynat1982

Awww jk I'm sorry you don't get any more free try's. Wonder if I was near you on ec day. If you had transfer the same day as me (the Sunday) I was the First Lady to have it.


I'd speak to someone about egg share I make sure you get all the facts, also don't give up, I only got 7 eggs on my first go but then got 16 eggs on my second hence the frosties.

Make sure you get all the facts before you decide what's next. Also, at Mary's have a pretty rubbish success rate compared to private clinics (I'm thinking of going to serum in Athens if I don't get anywhere with the nhs goes) x


----------



## jkdon

NuttyNat I had a 3 day transfer so went in on the Friday , I was the First Lady to go for egg collection in the second room 
What did you do to improve your egg count on your second go?

I've been looking into care as egg share age is below 36, I'm 33 and was to old for Manchester fertility 
I've been reading about serum they sound really good so many people recommend them!!ia it not more costly with accommodation, flights ?

I've everything crossed for you and your frosties 🙏
I've just made the hubby down a glass of milk with macca bloody awful!!! The things we have to do!!!!!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi jk I was the 3rd lady in the second room! I know who you are now! 

I took royal jelly for 3 months before this cycle which seems to have helped.

With regards to serum - you can pick flights to Athens pretty cheap (easy jet) do em but I think you only have to go for initial appointment then e/c - think the scans are done over here . I like the idea of just dealing with just one person rather than getting a different person everytime who knows nothing about you or your history. X


----------



## Finky1983

Sorry to hear about the BFN's.

I just wanted to share with *jkdon* I had two failed cycles with really poor quality eggs and no frosties. Took all these vitamins on the list and got very good quality eggs, frosties and a BFP. Not sure if it was down to that but even the embryologist said whatever I did worked and couldn't believe the difference. So here it is good luck Hun xxxx http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## MadameCissy

Hi ladies,

How is everyone holding up? Congrats to the BFP's and hugs to those who got a BFN.

I think I'm out. I noticed some pinkish and reddish discharge this morning when I wiped. None since but since today marks 13dpo and tomorrow is OTD, I am sure AF is on her way. Tested and BFN. Will test again in the morning but not holding out. 

Hope everyone else gets better results


----------



## Sam274

Morning All
Huge congrats for the BFP's . Love and future hope to the BFN's  .

AFM I had a fresh spotting yesterday at 3pm, convinced AF was starting so got hubby to buy clear blue and tested BFN 8dp5dt. Then no further bleeding,so did a morning test this morning, now 9 dp5dt BFN again with a little more bleeding, with no flow. I'm pretty sure this is now AF, I just wish it would start properly to prevent all my surges of hope.

This was my only chance on the NHS I have no frostiness either. Now we have to go private and I have no idea where to start or how to choose.......


----------



## deblovescats

so sorry to anyone with BFNs - it's heartbreaking! I think anyone looking into private tx, you need to shop around. Serum in Athens gets good reviews and I did go for an initial appt. However, Penny wanted me to have hysteroscopy before having cycle yet my GP and UK clinics hadn't noticed anything needing it, but would look into it if this cycle had failed. I did like Penny's individual approach at Serum and would have considered going if this had been BFN.
I went last year with LWC at Darlington - had 2 failed cycles so probably influenced how I feel. I did not really get continuity of care or good follow up after they failed.
This time I went with CARE @ Sheffield - saw same nurse each time, consultant was lovely and had regular updates from embryologist which I didn't get last time. I suppose getting a BFP can also influence how you feel, but got good vibes.
Deb


----------



## scillymoos

Sharry - please add me

Thanks


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Just done a pessary a tiny spec of blood was on the applicator.....worried now !

Bought pregnancy tests...was going to test on day 11pdt which is on Sat, do you think I should wait until ODT which is 3 Dec or should I test from tomorrow?

Xxx


----------



## Alexnw

Hi Girls,

I finally plucked up the courage to test this evening 9dp5dt (i wanted to test today as dp boys coming down this weekend) and its a bfn   Also think af on her way , i have had spotting all the way through but nothing since tuesday morning, i went to the loo, peed and the stick and wiped and there was pink, couldn't believe it, she could have picked a better time!! Af is due today but no pains, anyone know anyone that this has happened to and still got their little miracle on otd


----------



## Jumeirah

Hi ladies, am 13dp2dt. Am getting beta done tomorrow. Sharry can you please add me. 
I have not done a HPT yet as I am too scared of the result. This is our second cycle (IVF ICSI). I have a very low AMH and we only got one mature egg this time around (last time we had 6). Symptom wise, I had sore (.)(.) till last weekend, now they are fairly normal, minor pain every now and then, tiny little bit of spotting yesterday morning, almost not worth mentioning -- so nothing really. 

Firefly - it is really encouraging to hear your news. Maybe there js a chance after all.
Sam - I am with Gennet in Prague and they are really good, and I find, compared to UK, very reasonably priced. They also work together with a London based clinic.

Congrats on all the BFPs. And sorry about all the BFNs.


----------



## Jepa

Jumeirah good luck for your beta tomorrow    !!! I really hope you are another proof of the 'it only takes one' adage.  I will have my fingers crossed and think of you while I'm waiting in the queue to have my beta done, and when I'm waiting on my result - I already know my own outcome is a negative, so it will be nice to have someone elses possibility and hope of a positive to focus on!


----------



## MadameCissy

Congrats to all who got a BFP and hugs to those who got a BFN.

It's a BFN for me, again. Started spotting yesterday and towards the evening it started to look like AF. The witch is really here now so I'm out.


----------



## Cranky Angie

So sorry Madame cissy   
Ange xxxxx


----------



## Sam274

Morning All
I'm definitely out, OTD is tomorrow but the witch AF is well and truely here. 

Sharry please add me as BFN, thanks.

Sorry Alex,Jepa and Madame Cissy, I feel your pain, next time lucky for us.

Jumeirah and Deb, thanks for the advice re clinics, I will look into these as well as some London ones.
Sam x


----------



## nina40

Good morning girls. I wonder if you would advise me on what vitamins/folic acid to take. I had a DET yesterday in ivi alicante.
fabulous place and staff but am now wondering what to take just by some miracle it actually works....thanks


----------



## Jumeirah

After I went for my beta today I finally had the guts to do a HPT. Unfortunately it came back negative. I doubt that the beta is going to give me a different result. But we'll see. I can give them a call tomorrow.


----------

